# Northeast Spring Rally.. Come One, Come All!



## supermom

Well the information on the Northeast Spring Rally has now become "Unclassified" and I can now tell you all that.....

LET'S PARTY!!!

I have the wonderful honor of being the Wagon Master this year and have arranged for the Northeast Spring Rally to be held in the beautiful White Mountain Valley from Friday, May 16 - Sunday, May 18, 2008. I hope that you will enjoy Chocorua Camping Village in Tamworth. They have been kind enough to offer what I think is a wonderful deal! For $110.00 for the weekend you will enjoy a 2 nights on a Prime site (water, electric, sewer and cable), Chicken BBQ on Saturday night and a Pancake Breakfast on Sunday morning. Both feasts are for our Outbackers group only.

Chocorua Camping Village has been our favorite campground over the last 5 years. They make you feel like family with their wonderful activities director, Janet and her husband Mike (who will help with anything you need with your campsite or camper). Lee and Shirley Spencer are the owners and Priscilla and George are the park managers who are always willing to give a helpful hand, cup of coffee and a smile.

The campground itself is settle on a lake with fishing, paddle boats, kayaks and canoes for rent. There are plenty of hiking trails around the lake and the view of Mt. Chocorua is breathtaking. They just installed a small inground pool which is just the right size for a refreshing swim. There is a small movie theater, recreation hall and organized activities for all of the family. They have not forgotten our 4 legged friends either, A very large wooded dog park was recently installed, a wooded dog walk trail and they were hoping to have a doggy daycare up and running this season as well.

If you feel that you would like to explore outside of the campground, Tamworth is about 15 minutes from Downtown Conway and the Kangamangus Highway. Another 10 minutes from Conway is the bussling village of North Conway with it's Shopping Outlets, Restaraunts, Scenic Railroad and amazing views of the Mount Washington Valley.

I am hoping that we can get at least 10 families to commit to this wonderful weekend. (Which will ensure the BBQ and breakfast). All families are responsible for their own reservations and deposits. Please mention that you are with the Outbackers Rally so that you will be assigned to a site in the area reserved for our group. Keep in mind that this campground books up very quickly so the sooner the reservations are made, the better your chance to be able to join us for a wonderful weekend of camping, site seeing, socializing and an all around great time. I would also like to ask that you RSVP to me as well so that I know how many families will be going. More fun activities to plan for that weekend, coming up.

If you want to view the campground yourselves, please click on the attached link for activities and reservation/contact information.

clicky thingy

Hope to see you there!

Super Mom (aka Tina Gregg - Mrs. egregg57)


----------



## wolfwood

We'll be there (with Tadger & Seeker, of course!!!)! And may be joined by my sister & BIL and/or their SOB friends from Milford. 
YIPPPPEEEE!! The first Rally of 2008!!!!!!!!! COME ON SPRING!!!!


----------



## egregg57

Well... I guess I am going!! Yessir!!


----------



## egregg57

PS There are about 5 miles of trails for hiking on the campground and a nice boardwalk over the marsh to those trails. I think I have commented on them before in much earlier posts. Eric


----------



## 3athlete

Count us in!














Plus our pals...Duke and Tucker!

How many days until spring...I can't wait!

Kevin, are you bringing the rolling bar? Oh wait, that was Brian...hope he's there









Eric...make sure you're fire fighting skills are honed, you never know when a stray spark may fly out and try to set me ablaze again









Looking forward to seeing everyone

Thanks Tina, campground looks great!


----------



## wolfwood

3athlete said:


> Count us in!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Plus our pals...Duke and Tucker!
> 
> How many days until spring...I can't wait!
> 
> Kevin, are you bringing the rolling bar? Oh wait, that was Brian...hope he's there
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eric...make sure you're fire fighting skills are honed, you never know when a stray spark may fly out and try to set me ablaze again
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looking forward to seeing everyone
> 
> Thanks Tina, campground looks great!


Clare, I believe it was Kevin/Staci's Rolling Suite which so graciously housed the delightful array of refreshments while the contents were a "group effort". Gotta love the cooperation among the N'east Outbackers!!!!!







My guess = it's the same group (with newbies joining in the fun, too, I hope) so I'll bet the 2008 display will bear a striking resemblance to 2007. btw, the Appletini makings are ready & waiting, as are the BloodyMary's!!!


----------



## tdvffjohn

330 miles, too far for a weekend. sorry Wolfie









John


----------



## camping479

tdvffjohn said:


> 330 miles, too far for a weekend. sorry Wolfie
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> John


Us too, that's a long long drive for a short weekend.

enjoy everyone!!

Mike


----------



## wolfwood

camping479 said:


> 330 miles, too far for a weekend. sorry Wolfie
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> John


Us too, that's a long long drive for a short weekend.

enjoy everyone!!

Mike
[/quote]

That one's easy, guys...make it a longer weekend! *The John & Mike Rally*....which the rest of us crash on Friday.... Awwwwwwwwww - cummonnnnnnnnn......pllllllllllllllleeeeeeeeezzzzzzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## Thor

We would love to attend however DW has to work that weekend

Thor


----------



## wolfwood

Thor said:


> We would love to attend however DW has to work that weekend
> 
> Thor


*AAAAAAAAAGGGGGGGGGHHHHH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
NNNNNNNNNNNNNNOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## 3athlete

Code:


the Appletini makings are ready & waiting, as are the BloodyMary's!!!

I can't wait! YUMMMMYYYY. I'm going to work on perfecting the Appletinis









Lock up







you know Eric might try again


----------



## wolfwood

3athlete said:


> Lock up
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you know Eric might try again


Bring it on!







The Leopard Cats will be here soon....


----------



## KurtR

Sounds like fun, we have wanted to try that campground out after Eric's recommendation! We will call tomorrow to book a sight ! thanks Tina!!!

Kurt


----------



## Allan

supermom said:


> Well the information on the Northeast Spring Rally has now become "Unclassified" and I can now tell you all that.....
> 
> LET'S PARTY!!!
> 
> I have the wonderful honor of being the Wagon Master this year and have arranged for the Northeast Spring Rally to be held in the beautiful White Mountain Valley from Friday, May 16 - Sunday, May 18, 2008. I hope that you will enjoy Chocorua Camping Village in Tamworth. They have been kind enough to offer what I think is a wonderful deal! For $110.00 for the weekend you will enjoy a 2 nights on a Prime site (water, electric, sewer and cable), Chicken BBQ on Saturday night and a Pancake Breakfast on Sunday morning. Both feasts are for our Outbackers group only.
> 
> Chocorua Camping Village has been our favorite campground over the last 5 years. They make you feel like family with their wonderful activities director, Janet and her husband Mike (who will help with anything you need with your campsite or camper). Lee and Shirley Spencer are the owners and Priscilla and George are the park managers who are always willing to give a helpful hand, cup of coffee and a smile.
> 
> The campground itself is settle on a lake with fishing, paddle boats, kayaks and canoes for rent. There are plenty of hiking trails around the lake and the view of Mt. Chocorua is breathtaking. They just installed a small inground pool which is just the right size for a refreshing swim. There is a small movie theater, recreation hall and organized activities for all of the family. They have not forgotten our 4 legged friends either, A very large wooded dog park was recently installed, a wooded dog walk trail and they were hoping to have a doggy daycare up and running this season as well.
> 
> If you feel that you would like to explore outside of the campground, Tamworth is about 15 minutes from Downtown Conway and the Kangamangus Highway. Another 10 minutes from Conway is the bussling village of North Conway with it's Shopping Outlets, Restaraunts, Scenic Railroad and amazing views of the Mount Washington Valley.
> 
> I am hoping that we can get at least 10 families to commit to this wonderful weekend. (Which will ensure the BBQ and breakfast). All families are responsible for their own reservations and deposits. Please mention that you are with the Outbackers Rally so that you will be assigned to a site in the area reserved for our group. Keep in mind that this campground books up very quickly so the sooner the reservations are made, the better your chance to be able to join us for a wonderful weekend of camping, site seeing, socializing and an all around great time. I would also like to ask that you RSVP to me as well so that I know how many families will be going. More fun activities to plan for that weekend, coming up.
> 
> If you want to view the campground yourselves, please click on the attached link for activities and reservation/contact information.
> 
> clicky thingy
> 
> Hope to see you there!
> 
> Super Mom (aka Tina Gregg - Mrs. egregg57)


Thanks, this sounds great and it will be our first real test of our new Outback. I will plan on making reservations tonight or tomorrow.
Allan


----------



## egregg57

3athlete said:


> Count us in!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Plus our pals...Duke and Tucker!
> 
> How many days until spring...I can't wait!
> 
> Kevin, are you bringing the rolling bar? Oh wait, that was Brian...hope he's there
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eric...make sure you're fire fighting skills are honed, you never know when a stray spark may fly out and try to set me ablaze again
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looking forward to seeing everyone
> 
> Thanks Tina, campground looks great!


 I have already constructed special apparatus to ensure the safety of our rally goers!! There will be no smoking chests this time around! I can assure you of that!!


----------



## egregg57

Allan said:


> Well the information on the Northeast Spring Rally has now become "Unclassified" and I can now tell you all that.....
> 
> LET'S PARTY!!!
> 
> I have the wonderful honor of being the Wagon Master this year and have arranged for the Northeast Spring Rally to be held in the beautiful White Mountain Valley from Friday, May 16 - Sunday, May 18, 2008. I hope that you will enjoy Chocorua Camping Village in Tamworth. They have been kind enough to offer what I think is a wonderful deal! For $110.00 for the weekend you will enjoy a 2 nights on a Prime site (water, electric, sewer and cable), Chicken BBQ on Saturday night and a Pancake Breakfast on Sunday morning. Both feasts are for our Outbackers group only.
> 
> Chocorua Camping Village has been our favorite campground over the last 5 years. They make you feel like family with their wonderful activities director, Janet and her husband Mike (who will help with anything you need with your campsite or camper). Lee and Shirley Spencer are the owners and Priscilla and George are the park managers who are always willing to give a helpful hand, cup of coffee and a smile.
> 
> The campground itself is settle on a lake with fishing, paddle boats, kayaks and canoes for rent. There are plenty of hiking trails around the lake and the view of Mt. Chocorua is breathtaking. They just installed a small inground pool which is just the right size for a refreshing swim. There is a small movie theater, recreation hall and organized activities for all of the family. They have not forgotten our 4 legged friends either, A very large wooded dog park was recently installed, a wooded dog walk trail and they were hoping to have a doggy daycare up and running this season as well.
> 
> If you feel that you would like to explore outside of the campground, Tamworth is about 15 minutes from Downtown Conway and the Kangamangus Highway. Another 10 minutes from Conway is the bussling village of North Conway with it's Shopping Outlets, Restaraunts, Scenic Railroad and amazing views of the Mount Washington Valley.
> 
> I am hoping that we can get at least 10 families to commit to this wonderful weekend. (Which will ensure the BBQ and breakfast). All families are responsible for their own reservations and deposits. Please mention that you are with the Outbackers Rally so that you will be assigned to a site in the area reserved for our group. Keep in mind that this campground books up very quickly so the sooner the reservations are made, the better your chance to be able to join us for a wonderful weekend of camping, site seeing, socializing and an all around great time. I would also like to ask that you RSVP to me as well so that I know how many families will be going. More fun activities to plan for that weekend, coming up.
> 
> If you want to view the campground yourselves, please click on the attached link for activities and reservation/contact information.
> 
> clicky thingy
> 
> Hope to see you there!
> 
> Super Mom (aka Tina Gregg - Mrs. egregg57)


Thanks, this sounds great and it will be our first real test of our new Outback. I will plan on making reservations tonight or tomorrow.
Allan

[/quote]

Great!! It will be nice to meet you!!!

Eric


----------



## wolfwood

*WE'RE BOOKED!!!! Site #46*.

We're the 1st definite Outbacker reservation they have so my site selection was sort of random - but it is a Super Site on the Waterfront which Michael said is one of the choice sites. He said Site #48 is already booked, but all the others that are actually on the waterfront are still open.....sure hope we won't be the only Outbackers there


----------



## 3athlete

Just an FYI...I called a moment ago to make reservations, and was told no one would be around to take reservations until next Thurs.

I'll call back then.

Judi, how did you make a reservation? Was it the power of


----------



## wolfwood

3athlete said:


> Just an FYI...I called a moment ago to make reservations, and was told no one would be around to take reservations until next Thurs.
> 
> I'll call back then.
> 
> Judi, how did you make a reservation? Was it the power of












I called AND eMailed...and Michael called me back But, it was a bit earlier so maybe all the reservation takers are gone for a week







Maybe you could do me a favor, tho'....when you are able to make your reservation....maybe you could nonchalantly ask if anyone else has reserved yet (then let me know whether I do or do not need to call them back)







Thanks.


----------



## egregg57

wolfwood said:


> Count us in!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Plus our pals...Duke and Tucker!
> 
> How many days until spring...I can't wait!
> 
> Kevin, are you bringing the rolling bar? Oh wait, that was Brian...hope he's there
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eric...make sure you're fire fighting skills are honed, you never know when a stray spark may fly out and try to set me ablaze again
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looking forward to seeing everyone
> 
> Thanks Tina, campground looks great!


Clare, I believe it was Kevin/Staci's Rolling Suite which so graciously housed the delightful array of refreshments while the contents were a "group effort". Gotta love the cooperation among the N'east Outbackers!!!!!







My guess = it's the same group (with newbies joining in the fun, too, I hope) so I'll bet the 2008 display will bear a striking resemblance to 2007. btw, the Appletini makings are ready & waiting, as are the BloodyMary's!!!
[/quote]

Appletini's...







Who said appletini's?! Yes please! BTW....how did Kevin keep all those bottles from tipping over?!


----------



## egregg57

3athlete said:


> Code:
> 
> 
> the Appletini makings are ready & waiting, as are the BloodyMary's!!!
> 
> I can't wait! YUMMMMYYYY. I'm going to work on perfecting the Appletinis
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lock up
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you know Eric might try again


Mine! Mine! MINE MWHAA HA HA!


----------



## egregg57

wolfwood said:


> *WE'RE BOOKED!!!! Site #46*.
> 
> We're the 1st definite Outbacker reservation they have so my site selection was sort of random - but it is a Super Site on the Waterfront which Michael said is one of the choice sites. He said Site #48 is already booked, but all the others that are actually on the waterfront are still open.....sure hope we won't be the only Outbackers there


How in the heck did you score 46?!! We're supposed to be on the 80's! That's it she pulled the staff card again...Judester you're going to be set up away from us! I think Mike made a mistake.... 46! You sweet talked him didn't you? Or was it the whamy over the phone? BUT HOW THE HECK DID YOU SCORE 46!?

Me


----------



## wolfwood

egregg57 said:


> *WE'RE BOOKED!!!! Site #46*.
> 
> We're the 1st definite Outbacker reservation they have so my site selection was sort of random - but it is a Super Site on the Waterfront which Michael said is one of the choice sites. He said Site #48 is already booked, but all the others that are actually on the waterfront are still open.....sure hope we won't be the only Outbackers there


How in the heck did you score 46?!! We're supposed to be on the 80's! That's it she pulled the staff card again...Judester you're going to be set up away from us! I think Mike made a mistake.... 46! You sweet talked him didn't you? Or was it the whamy over the phone? BUT HOW THE HECK DID YOU SCORE 46!?

Me[/quote]

..wish I could say it was a result of my extraordinary negotiating skills but - not this time...and







was waaaaaaaaayyyyyyyyyyy down stairs. When I called, I told him I was with the Outbackers. He told me there were a bunch of sites all over the place with your name in pencil but the sites weren't together and he couldn't make any sense out if. HE then suggested the waterfront sites as the best ones...and I picked one.







I also told him that IF the sites were to be somewhere else that he could certainly move me 'cuz I absolutely wanted to be with the group. Sure sounds to me like some early but innocent confusion ... followed by just a wee bit of site envy







How best to remedy this OH Mr. OUTBACKman???


----------



## johnp

I heard they are new owners that also own a KOA in Vermont that bans bagpipes
















Sorry I just had to









I will need to call them soon.

John


----------



## wolfwood

*John*, I thought of that, too....but wasn't gonna mention it









*Eric, Tina*....if the Waterfront Site isn't in the plans....which sites _are_? I didn't see that mentioned in the announcement thread but I may have missed it.







Of course, then I've also gotta ask...if the Waterfront sites aren't in the plan....why not????


----------



## supermom

Hi there,

There were not enough waterfront sites available with full hookup for a group our size. The sites that are available and are on hold are just one street back from the water and all together, making it easier for us to all get together. However, if anyone wants to get a waterfront site on their own, I don't know if the same price deal will apply. That is something that would need to be discussed while you make reservations.

Hope that helps.
Supermom!


----------



## wolfwood

OK - thanks Tina. I just called and spoke with Michael again. We are now in* Site #83.*

*Clare* - Michael said "She probably spoke with George who didn't realize that [Michael] was taking reservations while Priscilla and ? (someone else) are out. " If you can call back (today?) Michael is the only one there and will book you into a Site.


----------



## egregg57

johnp2000 said:


> I heard they are new owners that also own a KOA in Vermont that bans bagpipes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry I just had to
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I will need to call them soon.
> 
> John


YOU are a bad man!!!


----------



## egregg57

wolfwood said:


> OK - thanks Tina. I just called and spoke with Michael again. We are now in* Site #83.*
> 
> *Clare* - Michael said "She probably spoke with George who didn't realize that [Michael] was taking reservations while Priscilla and ? (someone else) are out. " If you can call back (today?) Michael is the only one there and will book you into a Site.


I got an e-mail from Priscilla asking us to wait till thursday the 17th. She and Janet will be back from some time off and will take care of the reservations. I believe Tina got the same message. But no worries, Supermom has it under control and CCV will take care of us.

PS: CCV has a good campwide WIFI for those interested.

Just a side note The couples running/working the place are...

- Micheal and Janet: Micheal does alot of the work to the CG, Janet assists Pricilla with Reservations. 
- George and Priscilla: George assists with CG Maintenance and Pricilla is in charge of the office and one of the nicest people you'll ever meet. And she tends to remember everyones name. I don't know how but she does. 
- Lee and Shirley: CG owners. Lee is everywhere in CG and runs some of the camp wide activities, plans and implements improvements with Micheals very capable assistance. Shirley is frequently at the store and/or assisting with the Wabanaki lodge cabins and rentals housekeeping
Those are some of the magor players and there are many others that keep things going smoothly.

Hope that helps.

Eric


----------



## dmbcfd

We're booked in site #85. Michael was very helpful. He says he will be at the Boston RV show next weekend. We're going on Sunday, anyone else?

Steve


----------



## hatcityhosehauler

dmbcfd said:


> We're booked in site #85. Michael was very helpful. He says he will be at the Boston RV show next weekend. We're going on Sunday, anyone else?
> 
> Steve


Wow, check out the new wheels in the signature....I spend alittle time away, and Steve buys a new truck?? What will the neighbors think?

Tim


----------



## johnp

I missed the new pic too. Nice looking truck Steve







Your have a new truck and going to the RV show next week stay away from those new fifth wheels







We might head up there becuase the one in RI is always the same.

John


----------



## wolfwood

Tina - we will definitely have an SOB joining us (retired AirForce...) ! But its ok - they have a Cougar so its all in the family! They'll register and let me know which site - they may even join in here!

Soooooo - with the BBQ happening on Sat. night - will we not have a PotLuck? Maybe a Saturday morning Breakfast Potluck? Will the Happy Hour "tradition" continue? OHHHHHHHHH!!!! We're getting excited now!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Come on Spring


----------



## KampinwitKids

Wow Steve nice upgrade!....this might be a tight rally to make, it would put us camping 4 weekends in a row and I am already out of vacation time, but we did have a great time last year, and I do believe I owe somebody a little 12 y/o doublewood. Hope everyone is doing well. We will be at the show friday night. hope to maybee see some of you there. Just curious on class A's that I can not afford.


----------



## 3athlete

Just back from the Hartford Show and couldn't find anything that "suits our needs". There are still 2 more shows in our area in Feb. so keep your fingers crossed for me...

I'll wait until Thurs. to book, although I did get a return email from Micheal who penciled us in on site 44 (I think).

We definitely need a happy hour both Fri. and Sat. We're going to take the day off on Fri. and come up on the early side...we can get the drinks ready for those coming in later...


Code:


and I do believe I owe somebody a little 12 y/o doublewood.

 Brian, you're in luck, Tim got a really nice Cherrywood Balvene (sp) from some wonderful person







it's a reserve imported from England and from what I understand it is SMOOTH! so, just for that reason, we should be seeing you guys (I hope)

Can't wait!


----------



## KampinwitKids

And I got new shirts for Christmas...........Sheeeesh!


----------



## Doft

Count us in.
We'll wait and book on the 17th and get back with a site number.
We actually drove by the campground today when we were out driving the grandfather around but didn't have time to stop and have a look.
The area is great with tons of things to do.

Jim


----------



## 3athlete

WOOOHOO, just got off the phone with Michael, we're booked for site 89.



Code:


I heard they are new owners that also own a KOA in Vermont that bans bagpipes devil2.gif devil2.gif

Not to worry, Michael is in charge of security and he loves bagpipe music!!!! I love this place already









Now, just to wait the 93 days until then...


----------



## wolfwood

Our SOB/Cougar friends just confirmed that they'll be joining us in *Site #87*. Tina - for record keeping purposes...they are "Bill & Joanne"


----------



## egregg57

Pretty good turn out so far!

Wolfwood 83
The Air Force SOBers 87
Egregg57
Hatcityhosehauler 89
KurtR
Allan
Dmbcfd 85
Doft

Ha! I don't know what site we're on!! Gulp!


----------



## 3athlete

Code:


Ha! I don't know what site we're on!! Gulp!

guess you haven't heard, the new NE rule is that the wagon master/ess and family must sleep in the parking lot and are not allowed to participate in any of the fun events!









better book quick, sites are going fast, and once people know that Tim is allowed to play his pipes, there just might not be any sites left in the whole park


----------



## johnp

If Tim starts playing Friday mourning we should have plenty of sites for the weekend







I'm a deadman









Only kidding

I tried calling to book today but just got the machine









John


----------



## 3athlete

Code:


I'm a deadman unsure.gif

you said it, not me


----------



## damar92

We are in, just not sure of the site number yet. Michael and I played phone tag all day. I'll try to get a site number tomorrow.
Darryl


----------



## tdvffjohn

3athlete said:


> Code:
> 
> 
> I'm a deadman unsure.gif
> 
> you said it, not me


This might make it worth the drive







LOL

John


----------



## wolfwood

3athlete said:


> Code:
> 
> 
> Ha! I don't know what site we're on!! Gulp!
> 
> guess you haven't heard, the new NE rule is that the wagon master/ess and family must sleep in the parking lot and are not allowed to participate in any of the fun events!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> better book quick, sites are going fast, and once people know that Tim is allowed to play his pipes, there just might not be any sites left in the whole park


EHHHHHHEMMMMM....Kathy's Blackwood will be on-site as well


----------



## egregg57

The Blackwood better be polished!!


----------



## Calvin&Hobbes

Woo Hoo- Count us in!!! Sorry we havn't been on line lately- Our home computer has died. *sniff* We are trying to give it CPR, but I dont know. I am currently at work *looks over shoulder* so I must be quick. We will call the CG tonite, and are looking forward to another great season with everyone! Now I'm off to fight crime and corruption- off to the bat mobile!


----------



## egregg57

Update!!



egregg57 said:


> Pretty good turn out so far!
> 
> Wolfwood 83
> The Air Force SOBers 87
> Egregg57
> Hatcityhosehauler 89
> KurtR
> Allan
> Dmbcfd 85
> Doft
> damar92
> Calvin and hobbs
> 
> Ha! I don't know what site we're on!! Gulp!


Wahoo! the Gangs almost all here!!


----------



## wolfwood

Calvin&Hobbes said:


> Woo Hoo- Count us in!!! Sorry we havn't been on line lately- Our home computer has died. *sniff* We are trying to give it CPR, but I dont know. I am currently at work *looks over shoulder* so I must be quick. We will call the CG tonite, and are looking forward to another great season with everyone! Now I'm off to fight crime and corruption- off to the bat mobile!


Yeah, Staci...but what's Kevin up too these days?


----------



## egregg57

wolfwood said:


> Woo Hoo- Count us in!!! Sorry we havn't been on line lately- Our home computer has died. *sniff* We are trying to give it CPR, but I dont know. I am currently at work *looks over shoulder* so I must be quick. We will call the CG tonite, and are looking forward to another great season with everyone! Now I'm off to fight crime and corruption- off to the bat mobile!


Yeah, Staci...but what's Kevin up too these days?















[/quote]

Wolfie...He's inspecting doughnut quality! Of course!


----------



## KampinwitKids

Did someone say DOUGHNUTS? Ok we're in! We have site 31 Thurs-Sunday.























I wonder how the doughnuts would be dunked in the cherrywood


----------



## johnp

I'm in but do to limited docking space for Nimitz class beasts I'm on site 34. That will be two weekends in a row in NH









John


----------



## wolfwood

johnp2000 said:


> I'm in but do to limited docking space for Nimitz class beasts I'm on site 34. That will be two weekends in a row in NH
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> John


Making up for last year!







Do you need dry dock reservations at Wolfwood while you're on shore leave?


----------



## egregg57

johnp2000 said:


> I'm in but do to limited docking space for Nimitz class beasts I'm on site 34. That will be two weekends in a row in NH
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> John


Thats my favorite site!!!!!! aagggbhhh! John, you'll love site 34. the sun comes up over the pond in the morning, you can see the fish and turtles swimming around....Arrrrgghhh!!!! Sniffff. Pricilla's going to get a peice of my mind!!!! ugh!


----------



## egregg57

egregg57 said:


> Pretty good turn out so far!
> 
> Wolfwood 83
> The Air Force SOBers 87
> Egregg57
> Hatcityhosehauler 89
> KurtR
> Allan
> Dmbcfd 85
> Doft
> damar92
> Calvin and hobbs
> johnp2000 34
> Kampinwitkids 31
> 
> Ha! I don't know what site we're on!! Gulp!


Wahoo! Wow we're going to be taking over the place at this rate!
[/quote]


----------



## johnp

John[/quote]
Making up for last year!







Do you need dry dock reservations at Wolfwood while you're on shore leave?
[/quote]

Thanks I did mention to DW about leaving it at a campground but with the time it would take to pack stuff in the truck unpack when we get home then load the truck with everything for the next week then load that stuff into the trailer its just easier to drag it home. But thank you anyway.

John


----------



## dmbcfd

It's great to see that the regulars will be there, and some newcomers. I'm sure the newbies will become regulars after this spring kickoff rally.

Brian and Sue, welcome to the regulars!

By the way, Kevin, I have made no mention of this trip to "that guy" from last fall. I don't think he'll be invited again.

Steve


----------



## wolfwood

dmbcfd said:


> By the way, Kevin, I have made no mention of this trip to "that guy" from last fall. I don't think he'll be invited again.
> 
> Steve


...darn


----------



## egregg57

KampinwitKids said:


> Did someone say DOUGHNUTS? Ok we're in! We have site 31 Thurs-Sunday.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wonder how the doughnuts would be dunked in the cherrywood


YAY!!!!! We'll be glad to see you guys!

Eric and Tina


----------



## egregg57

tdvffjohn said:


> Code:
> 
> 
> I'm a deadman unsure.gif
> 
> you said it, not me


This might make it worth the drive







LOL

John
[/quote]

Hey! Our New England Rallies are just that!!!


----------



## egregg57

wolfwood said:


> By the way, Kevin, I have made no mention of this trip to "that guy" from last fall. I don't think he'll be invited again.
> 
> Steve


...darn









[/quote]

Double Darn!


----------



## damar92

Okay,
I guess I have to call again, because when I talked to Michael today he said we were in site #87, now I see that there is already somebody in that site.
I thought we were all set, although Dogzilla could chase anyone off the site if it is taken. HA HA HA!!
Darryl


----------



## 3athlete

Code:


By the way, Kevin, I have made no mention of this trip to "that guy" from last fall. I don't think he'll be invited again.<br />
<br />
Steve

but you liked him soooo much!







I'm sure you'll be disappointed Kevin, NOT.

we'll try to make it up to you in donughts and coffee, or beer or something.


----------



## johnp

Why do I get the feeling I missed out on something.

John


----------



## 3athlete

Code:


Why do I get the feeling I missed out on something.

you did, but you really had to be there to understand it completely...after Kevin has a few beers, ask him about the non-outbacker from the VT rally last fall. I'm sure he'll give you an earful!

C


----------



## KampinwitKids

John, while you're questioning Kevin, you might as well inquire as to why he was not allowed in, or even near a certain CG office in VT


----------



## johnp

Cop + beer +rotton campground owners +a ban on bagpipes=I may be putting together a few visuals in my head









John


----------



## Doft

As I was adding this to my calendar, I realized that I don't get back from training in Colorado until that Saturday evening.
We won't be able to make this one. Hopefully we'll catch the next one.

Jim


----------



## wolfwood

Doft said:


> As I was adding this to my calendar, I realized that I don't get back from training in Colorado until that Saturday evening.
> We won't be able to make this one. Hopefully we'll catch the next one.
> 
> Jim

















I guess that means that YOU can't make it...no reason why we can't pick up AMy and your TT on the way by. She can follow us...or one of us will drive it


----------



## Rubrhammer

Can you just hear the bag pipes and violin together? You're going to have to wait though. It would be 562 miles one way for us. Maybe later in the season.
Bob


----------



## wolfwood

Rubrhammer said:


> Can you just hear the bag pipes and violin together? You're going to have to wait though. It would be 562 miles one way for us. Maybe later in the season.
> Bob


Bob, I believe that 'violin' becomes a 'fiddle' when played with (or near or even while thinking about) bagpipes...


----------



## Calvin&Hobbes

johnp2000 said:


> Cop + beer +rotton campground owners +a ban on bagpipes=I may be putting together a few visuals in my head
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> John


Yeah, your visuals are right on I'll bet... and Steve, thats too bad your friend wont be there- I had a nice blanket party ready for him. It even has an Outbackers logo right where the breadbasket is located!


----------



## Calvin&Hobbes

On a side note- Anyone from the NE area going to the Boatshow this week/ weekend in Boston? Stacie and I and the lil ones are planning on going Saturday, and drooling on a Sea Ray 33 sundancer... Well, I'll be drooling, Stacie will be chasing kids and cursing me.


----------



## Calvin&Hobbes

Hey all my fellow New Englanders....check this out...(I hope the link works)
http://www.myfoxboston.com/myfox/pages/New...mp;pageId=3.2.1 
Recognize anyone?
(The case really unfolded in Orleans, but the bad guys lived in Harwich...)


----------



## hatcityhosehauler

Calvin&Hobbes said:


> Hey all my fellow New Englanders....check this out...(I hope the link works)
> http://www.myfoxboston.com/myfox/pages/New...mp;pageId=3.2.1
> Recognize anyone?
> (The case really unfolded in Orleans, but the bad guys lived in Harwich...)


Did you guys get credit for the collar, or did the Secret Service muscle in on it?

Tim


----------



## hatcityhosehauler

egregg57 said:


> The Blackwood better be polished!!


Eric, one doesn't polish the blackwood, one merely lightly oils it once or twice a year.

and I'm leaving the Pepper Vodka at home this time....still haven't touched it since "that" weekend.

Tim


----------



## Calvin&Hobbes

hatcityhosehauler said:


> The Blackwood better be polished!!


Eric, one doesn't polish the blackwood, one merely lightly oils it once or twice a year.

and I'm leaving the Pepper Vodka at home this time....still haven't touched it since "that" weekend.

Tim
[/quote]

Hey Tim-
We're actually running full speed with this one- as it was done Jointly, State law trumps Fed law (more restrictive here in the land of the Kennedy's) but the penalties aren't as severe. Still, 10 years will be tough for a 17 year old.


----------



## egregg57

hatcityhosehauler said:


> The Blackwood better be polished!!


Eric, one doesn't polish the blackwood, one merely lightly oils it once or twice a year.

and I'm leaving the Pepper Vodka at home this time....still haven't touched it since "that" weekend.

Tim
[/quote]

Oil!! That would explain the burning sensation!!! Thanks Tim!


----------



## KampinwitKids

Well, before this thread hits 87 pages, this would probably be a good time to remind everyone reading this thread not to be eating or drinking anything. IT WILL COME OUT YOUR NOSE.


----------



## egregg57

Dude! You took the fun factor out!! It's not a good thread till there is someone blowing out coffee, soda or a half chewed morsel out of thier nose!! I personally have been able to develop a kind of intuition. When i get that tingly sensation I whip out the Glad wrap and cover the keyboard. It has saved me on more than one occasion.

Some of us are not as lucky, like Wolfie who is caught off guard from time to time. I believe most recently it was Orange Soda in the laptop.

I have been caught off guard myself here at work. Made a mess out of my shirt, keyboard and monitor followed by choking and gasping for air and a shop full of technicians wondering what the heck the Cheifs problem was!

It has been pretty quite from Wolfwood in regard to harrassment. Hmmm Shall I stir the pot?

















Eric


----------



## Doft

wolfwood said:


> As I was adding this to my calendar, I realized that I don't get back from training in Colorado until that Saturday evening.
> We won't be able to make this one. Hopefully we'll catch the next one.
> 
> Jim

















I guess that means that YOU can't make it...no reason why we can't pick up AMy and your TT on the way by. She can follow us...or one of us will drive it









[/quote]

I suggested she take the boys up with the trailer and I'd drive up on Saturday after I get in. She looked at me like I had an extra head growing from my neck and mumbled something about driving the truck and trailer for the first time and on two lanes with hills and three little angels in the backseat. 
;-)

Jim


----------



## Doft

Calvin&Hobbes said:


> On a side note- Anyone from the NE area going to the Boatshow this week/ weekend in Boston? Stacie and I and the lil ones are planning on going Saturday, and drooling on a Sea Ray 33 sundancer... Well, I'll be drooling, Stacie will be chasing kids and cursing me.


We are planning on heading south Satuday morning for the show. Hopefully we'll run into each other.

Jim


----------



## dmbcfd

Kevin,

Nice tie.









Don't even think of wearing it to the rally.

Nice job. I'm holding out for Sorbanni Banerjee from Channel 7 to interview me. And, I guess I'm waiting to do something that's worth interviewing me.

Steve


----------



## johnp

Steve just the fact that you finally retired Christine and went from a blue oval to a bowtie that should have made the 6:00 news.









John


----------



## Calvin&Hobbes

johnp2000 said:


> Steve just the fact that you finally retired Christine and went from a blue oval to a bowtie that should have made the 6:00 news.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> John


Yeah, under the "what were you thinking" segment...

J/K- good looking truck!
(p.s.- that was my lucky Jerry Garcia tie...He's rolling over in his grave knowing a cop is wearing his design!)


----------



## wolfwood

Doft said:


> As I was adding this to my calendar, I realized that I don't get back from training in Colorado until that Saturday evening.
> We won't be able to make this one. Hopefully we'll catch the next one.
> 
> Jim

















I guess that means that YOU can't make it...no reason why we can't pick up AMy and your TT on the way by. She can follow us...or one of us will drive it







[/quote]
I suggested she take the boys up with the trailer and I'd drive up on Saturday after I get in. She looked at me like I had an extra head growing from my neck and mumbled something about driving the truck and trailer for the first time and on two lanes with hills and three little angels in the backseat. 
;-)

Jim[/quote]

OK....so try again now...this time without HER needing to drive for the first time with you ...either Kath or I can drive yours'..... or - - - WAIT - - -







- - - - maybe she'd rather drive for the 1st time _without_ you there but with one of us.....







just a thought..... Either way, the 2 angels would be sooooooooooo proud of mom and, as you said, you can then join us on Saturday!!!

...if that doesn't work - - have her call me! And if that still doesn't work....maybe you guys should just come for Sat-Sun. That's the really "active" part of the Rally anyway!


----------



## Joonbee

Calvin&Hobbes said:


> Steve just the fact that you finally retired Christine and went from a blue oval to a bowtie that should have made the 6:00 news.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> John


Yeah, under the "what were you thinking" segment...

J/K- good looking truck!
(p.s.- that was my lucky Jerry Garcia tie...He's rolling over in his grave knowing a cop is wearing his design!)
[/quote]

Let him roll. I own two Jerry Garcia ties. Did I say that out loud. Well the wife bought them for me, yeah that is why I have them. Oh well, fellow cop, so let him roll.


----------



## ember

Hey can somebody tell me about a rally? When my listing says Newbie it means to everything to do with camping!! Stacey and I looked at every kind of camper/rv/slidein EVERY KIND, and last August bought our OB 29bhs (2006) a bit bigger than we needed for the 2 of us, but plenty of room for antiqueing!! Our salesman nearly died laughing when I told him I didn't see bunks, I saw padded storage!!
Anyway we're in VT, and are interested in coming to the NH Rally, but aren't drinkers anymore, but are dog lovers, so we meet one of the two most obvious criteria!!















Ember


----------



## egregg57

ember said:


> Hey can somebody tell me about a rally?
> 
> Sure..I speak Rally!
> 
> When my listing says Newbie it means to everything to do with camping!!
> 
> Well that only works for the first few posts...after that you're seasoned!!
> 
> Stacey and I looked at every kind of camper/rv/slidein EVERY KIND, and last August bought our OB 29bhs (2006) a bit bigger than we needed for the 2 of us, but plenty of room for antiqueing!! Our salesman nearly died laughing when I told him I didn't see bunks, I saw padded storage!!
> 
> Hey! Outbacks are versitile vehicles!! They are show dog trailers, rolling suites, holders of the sacred staff, bagpipe storage areas, Outage sleeping quarters, a vacation on 4 wheels..you name it.. we love our Outbacks!
> 
> Anyway we're in VT, and are interested in coming to the NH Rally, but aren't drinkers anymore, but are dog lovers, so we meet one of the two most obvious criteria!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, there ya see! You're already part of the family! I sent you a PM. If you need anything, have any questions, need dirt, the scoop, just ask. I also have been known to aid damsels in distress, (sometimes..well usually...there have been transgressions...) assist at a drop of a hat, and make a mean burger, etc etc etc.
> 
> Ember


Welcome, Welcome Welcome!

Eric


----------



## KampinwitKids

Hello ember, 29BHS....excellent choice,







welcome to Outbackers







& hope you can make the rally...great group of people!


----------



## dmbcfd

Hello Ember,

Come join the fun! Drinking is not required, but it helps.

Just kidding, we don't drink as much as it seems, well, except maybe Tim







.

But he gets thirsty playing his bagpipes.

Steve


----------



## johnp

Come join the fun drinking is not required. I'll agree with Steve and some of us hardly drink anything.

John


----------



## Doft

wolfwood said:


> As I was adding this to my calendar, I realized that I don't get back from training in Colorado until that Saturday evening.
> We won't be able to make this one. Hopefully we'll catch the next one.
> 
> Jim

















I guess that means that YOU can't make it...no reason why we can't pick up AMy and your TT on the way by. She can follow us...or one of us will drive it







[/quote]
I suggested she take the boys up with the trailer and I'd drive up on Saturday after I get in. She looked at me like I had an extra head growing from my neck and mumbled something about driving the truck and trailer for the first time and on two lanes with hills and three little angels in the backseat. 
;-)

Jim[/quote]

OK....so try again now...this time without HER needing to drive for the first time with you ...either Kath or I can drive yours'..... or - - - WAIT - - -







- - - - maybe she'd rather drive for the 1st time _without_ you there but with one of us.....







just a thought..... Either way, the 2 angels would be sooooooooooo proud of mom and, as you said, you can then join us on Saturday!!!

...if that doesn't work - - have her call me! And if that still doesn't work....maybe you guys should just come for Sat-Sun. That's the really "active" part of the Rally anyway!

[/quote]

I checked some flights back from Denver and it looks like I can be back in Manchester by noon. We're thinking about coming up on Saturday afternoon and leaving on Monday or maybe even Tuesday.
So it looks like you can count us back in!
Jim


----------



## Joonbee

Well we are OB owners now. Made the deal today.

Finally a "fello outbacker" and looking forward to some rally's.

Jim

P.S. Thanks so much for all of your wonderful help and information.


----------



## tdvffjohn

The pig roast is on the field at the top of the hill. The closer the better. Its a large wooded campground, 45 campers do spread us out anyway.

John

Welcome from another NJ Outbacker


----------



## hatcityhosehauler

> Just kidding, we don't drink as much as it seems, well, except maybe Tim devil2.gif .


Geeze, I let my hair down just once, and I live with it forever.....

Tim

I know, I know.....I don't have any hair to let down. ha ha.


----------



## egregg57

Doft said:


> As I was adding this to my calendar, I realized that I don't get back from training in Colorado until that Saturday evening.
> We won't be able to make this one. Hopefully we'll catch the next one.
> 
> Jim

















I guess that means that YOU can't make it...no reason why we can't pick up AMy and your TT on the way by. She can follow us...or one of us will drive it







[/quote]
I suggested she take the boys up with the trailer and I'd drive up on Saturday after I get in. She looked at me like I had an extra head growing from my neck and mumbled something about driving the truck and trailer for the first time and on two lanes with hills and three little angels in the backseat. 
;-)

Jim[/quote]

OK....so try again now...this time without HER needing to drive for the first time with you ...either Kath or I can drive yours'..... or - - - WAIT - - -







- - - - maybe she'd rather drive for the 1st time _without_ you there but with one of us.....







just a thought..... Either way, the 2 angels would be sooooooooooo proud of mom and, as you said, you can then join us on Saturday!!!

...if that doesn't work - - have her call me! And if that still doesn't work....maybe you guys should just come for Sat-Sun. That's the really "active" part of the Rally anyway!

[/quote]

I checked some flights back from Denver and it looks like I can be back in Manchester by noon. We're thinking about coming up on Saturday afternoon and leaving on Monday or maybe even Tuesday.
So it looks like you can count us back in!
Jim
[/quote]

Dood!! That's great!! Excellent!


----------



## egregg57

Joonbee said:


> Well we are OB owners now. Made the deal today.
> 
> Finally a "fello outbacker" and looking forward to some rally's.
> 
> Jim
> 
> P.S. Thanks so much for all of your wonderful help and information.


Excellent! Congratulations!! So are you coming up? Com'on! Break those tires in!!

Eric


----------



## egregg57

hatcityhosehauler said:


> Just kidding, we don't drink as much as it seems, well, except maybe Tim devil2.gif .
> 
> 
> 
> Geeze, I let my hair down just once, and I live with it forever.....
> 
> Tim
> 
> I know, I know.....I don't have any hair to let down. ha ha.
Click to expand...

 It's okay Tim..... You and I can live vicariously through Wolfie!!


----------



## 3athlete

Code:


Geeze, I let my hair down just once, and I live with it forever.....

would that be the hair you claimed to have had before we got married?


----------



## egregg57

3athlete said:


> Code:
> 
> 
> Geeze, I let my hair down just once, and I live with it forever.....
> 
> would that be the hair you claimed to have had before we got married?


That is one of *THOSE* questions that are better left alone! Got your back Tim!


----------



## johnp

Wiinter is here and the natives are restless









John


----------



## egregg57

johnp2000 said:


> Wiinter is here and the natives are restless
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> John


 Yessir!!


----------



## egregg57

Just talked to Pricilla in the fron office....She's so bubbly! Anyway I wanted to make sure there was no confusion with site numbers. Right now she has 10 confirmed reservations. I have the last names for the reservations on 31, 65, 79, and 81 but am not going to post those. If you have that site please roger up!!

I have to get a hold of my DW Supermom, AKA Wagonmasterette, AKA Tina and let her know.

* This is her show!!*

I am just along for the ride!

31 Screen name?
34 Johnp2000
36 egregg57
65 Screen name?
79 Screen name?
81 Screen name
83 Wolfster
85 Kurtr
87 The Air Force SOB'ers
89 HatcityHoseHauler/3athlete

Eric


----------



## egregg57

johnp2000 said:


> I heard they are new owners that also own a KOA in Vermont that bans bagpipes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry I just had to
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I will need to call them soon.
> 
> John


 You're not going to believe this.......CCV Went KOA!!!


----------



## KampinwitKids

I wasn't going to be the first to to mention it, but Sue and I got a chuckle when we saw the CCV staff at the show Friday night wearing yellow KOA shirts







and all kinds of KOA signage. I was assured the ownership had not changed, and it was Micheal in person, Bagpipes ok.









Oh Roger, we have site 31.......


----------



## ember

HI all,
We're in (well almost) just emailed CCV, will let you know what our site # is when we know!! we requested on the water in the 30's, we'll see where we endup. DH Stacey found the forum page on his own ( I left the page on his laptop last night when he was asleep). He's been laughing at me all w/e becasue I was reading him these different messages. Anyway he decided we should just go for it, so I booked before he had a chance to change his mind!! Hey whoever plays the bagpipes is coming isn't he?? Are we talking REAL bag pipes or some 'warped' joke bagpipes?








See ya there!!








TTFN
Ember


----------



## johnp

I thought when they answered the phone they said KOA but I forgot to mention it.

John


----------



## ember

is koa a good thing or a bad thing? I know what KOA is, but ...???...
Ember


----------



## KampinwitKids

Ember, the bagpipes are real, and we are looking forward to hearing Tim and Judy play. But I will let someone else explain the tomfoolery and the shenanigans that may or may not have taken place......Roger where are you?

Disclaimer:

Persons at, in, or around an Outbackers Campfire may be subject to spontaneous combustion. Fleece is not recommended. However, should one person or persons ignite, adequate fire protection will be made available.


----------



## johnp

I'm still waiting to hear how many ping pong balls it takes Judy to fill a 31rqs









JOhn


----------



## 3athlete

Code:


Ember, the bagpipes are real, and [b]we are looking forward to hearing Tim and Judy pl[/b]ay

Hey Wolfie, you sure must be busy...traveling, working and taking bagpipe lesson









actually ember, the bagpipes are played by Kathi and Tim...aka HatCityHoseHauler.

they are both great players and will have people from all over the campground coming over to hear them.

about the KOA, well, it is a long story, but the abbreviated version is that last fall we went to a campground in VT (Queeche Gorge) on "someone's" recommendation...it turned out the campground had changed hands and the new staff was not very accommodating, or nice for that matter. At 4:00 in the afternoon, Tim was asked to stop playing his pipes b/c "someone" complained (can you imagine what kind of person would do that?)...to sum up, although we had a great time b/c of the wonderful company & great food, not one of us would ever go back there and many of us have put negative comments on various forums as well as contacting KOA (who did nothing more than forward our comments and I think they gave someone a $5.00 coupon).

BUT, I know this will not happen again, right Eric/Tina, right, right?







it really could get ugly a second time


----------



## KampinwitKids

Wahoooo! now I can use my $5.00 KOA coupon!.......and sorry I got Kathi and Judy mixed up, I might have been drinking that weekend.


----------



## ember

Kind of wierd to be asked to stop playing bp's in Quechee, since they (Quechee not the campground) host an annuall scottish festival!! LOTS of BP's. 
Anyway looking forward to it!!
TTFN
Ember


----------



## egregg57

johnp2000 said:


> I'm still waiting to hear how many ping pong balls it takes Judy to fill a 31rqs
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JOhn


DUDE!!!! No!! Holy Kanasta Andy! John!!


----------



## egregg57

KampinwitKids said:


> Ember, the bagpipes are real, and we are looking forward to hearing Tim and Judy play. But I will let someone else explain the tomfoolery and the shenanigans that may or may not have taken place......Roger where are you?
> 
> Disclaimer:
> 
> Persons at, in, or around an Outbackers Campfire may be subject to spontaneous combustion. Fleece is not recommended. However, should one person or persons ignite, adequate fire protection will be made available.


 Just in case anyone has forgotten here is the legal disclaimer from the New England Fall Rally.....

The afore-mentioned disclaimer is good but in an effort to further protect those who would contemplate engaging in Skullduggery (unknowingly of course), perhaps for example "you" for example only....

Note 1. "you" is being used as a loose example and does not suggest that Steve or anyone of his immediate family would engage in any tomfoolery, shenanigan or shenanigans, schtick, gag, lollygaging, skylarking or skating.

.....and I would like to take this moment to say that I would never insinuate that anyone of Steves upstanding moral character would engage in any such dubious activity. And if Skullduggery does exist which is a debatable subject (*we as Outbackers would not condone, ratify, support, participate in (knowingly) such endeavors which would bring bad light, press, opinion or reputation upon the members or family of said Outbackers.* we would voice loudly our opposition to the said act with vigor!

But in this convolouted age it is important to note that any Outbacker that may be drawn into a skullduggerous act (unknowingly of course) could not be held personally responsible becuase as stated in paragraph 2 *Outbackers would not condone, ratify, support, participate in (knowingly) such endeavors which would bring bad light, press, opinion or reputation upon the members or family of said Outbackers.* And with that understanding and the knowledge of the collective innocence of Outbackers in general it could be taken as an insult if the suggestion were to be made that we did (knowingly) participate in any skullduggery, skullderous act in nature or any other circumstance which could be construde into being viewed as a Skullduggerous act (if in fact Skullduggery does exist)

Since it is not fully known to exist, skullduggery, if it does occur, {(which is highly unlikely) I expect to see Sasquatch first} we as a community (read Outbackers) would smack down the Skullduggerous perpetrator with certain expeditious zeal in only such a way that Outbackers can. The punishment could include but not limited to.....

Trouncing, beating, Blackwood bashing, Bagpipe torture, Mashmallow Stick Accupunture, Fire walking, Wolfwood staff lashes (they hurt) or being thrown to Hatcityhosehaulers Hounds Of Hell (to name a few).

So Say We All...Amen.....

Thank you...


----------



## egregg57

ember said:


> Kind of wierd to be asked to stop playing bp's in Quechee, since they (Quechee not the campground) host an annuall scottish festival!! LOTS of BP's.
> Anyway looking forward to it!!
> TTFN
> Ember


Ironic ain't it?!


----------



## 3athlete

Code:


The afore-mentioned disclaimer is good but in an effort to further protect those who would contemplate engaging in Skullduggery (unknowingly of course), perhaps for example "you" for example only....<br />
<br />
Note 1. "you" is being used as a loose example and does not suggest that Steve or anyone of his immediate family would engage in any tomfoolery, shenanigan or shenanigans, schtick, gag, lollygaging, skylarking or skating.<br />
<br />
.....and I would like to take this moment to say that I would never insinuate that anyone of Steves upstanding moral character would engage in any such dubious activity. And if Skullduggery does exist which is a debatable subject (we as Outbackers would not condone, ratify, support, participate in (knowingly) such endeavors which would bring bad light, press, opinion or reputation upon the members or family of said Outbackers. we would voice loudly our opposition to the said act with vigor!<br />
<br />
But in this convolouted age it is important to note that any Outbacker that may be drawn into a skullduggerous act (unknowingly of course) could not be held personally responsible becuase as stated in paragraph 2 Outbackers would not condone, ratify, support, participate in (knowingly) such endeavors which would bring bad light, press, opinion or reputation upon the members or family of said Outbackers. And with that understanding and the knowledge of the collective innocence of Outbackers in general it could be taken as an insult if the suggestion were to be made that we did (knowingly) participate in any skullduggery, skullderous act in nature or any other circumstance which could be construde into being viewed as a Skullduggerous act (if in fact Skullduggery does exist)<br />
<br />
Since it is not fully known to exist, skullduggery, if it does occur, {(which is highly unlikely) I expect to see Sasquatch first} we as a community (read Outbackers) would smack down the Skullduggerous perpetrator with certain expeditious zeal in only such a way that Outbackers can. The punishment could include but not limited to.....<br />
<br />
Trouncing, beating, Blackwood bashing, Bagpipe torture, Mashmallow Stick Accupunture, Fire walking, Wolfwood staff lashes (they hurt) or being thrown to Hatcityhosehaulers Hounds Of Hell (to name a few).

Eric,
What the H*ll is that all about, speak English for goodness sake...all of this is all fun and games, of course until someone catches on fire..then the H*ll with the firefighters and the navy jumps right in and saves the day!

all that rhetoric might scare people off... we want them to join, and drink the cool aid


----------



## ember

I'vebeen anxious for spring ever since we got past Christmas, and now I know I'm going to have anxiety attacks before we make it to May!! You guys sound like my brothers!! 
TTFN
ember


----------



## egregg57

3athlete said:


> Code:
> 
> 
> The afore-mentioned disclaimer is good but in an effort to further protect those who would contemplate engaging in Skullduggery (unknowingly of course), perhaps for example "you" for example only....<br />
> <br />
> Note 1. "you" is being used as a loose example and does not suggest that Steve or anyone of his immediate family would engage in any tomfoolery, shenanigan or shenanigans, schtick, gag, lollygaging, skylarking or skating.<br />
> <br />
> .....and I would like to take this moment to say that I would never insinuate that anyone of Steves upstanding moral character would engage in any such dubious activity. And if Skullduggery does exist which is a debatable subject (we as Outbackers would not condone, ratify, support, participate in (knowingly) such endeavors which would bring bad light, press, opinion or reputation upon the members or family of said Outbackers. we would voice loudly our opposition to the said act with vigor!<br />
> <br />
> But in this convolouted age it is important to note that any Outbacker that may be drawn into a skullduggerous act (unknowingly of course) could not be held personally responsible becuase as stated in paragraph 2 Outbackers would not condone, ratify, support, participate in (knowingly) such endeavors which would bring bad light, press, opinion or reputation upon the members or family of said Outbackers. And with that understanding and the knowledge of the collective innocence of Outbackers in general it could be taken as an insult if the suggestion were to be made that we did (knowingly) participate in any skullduggery, skullderous act in nature or any other circumstance which could be construde into being viewed as a Skullduggerous act (if in fact Skullduggery does exist)<br />
> <br />
> Since it is not fully known to exist, skullduggery, if it does occur, {(which is highly unlikely) I expect to see Sasquatch first} we as a community (read Outbackers) would smack down the Skullduggerous perpetrator with certain expeditious zeal in only such a way that Outbackers can. The punishment could include but not limited to.....<br />
> <br />
> Trouncing, beating, Blackwood bashing, Bagpipe torture, Mashmallow Stick Accupunture, Fire walking, Wolfwood staff lashes (they hurt) or being thrown to Hatcityhosehaulers Hounds Of Hell (to name a few).
> 
> Eric,
> What the H*ll is that all about, speak English for goodness sake...all of this is all fun and games, of course until someone catches on fire..then the H*ll with the firefighters and the navy jumps right in and saves the day!
> 
> all that rhetoric might scare people off... we want them to join, and drink the cool aid


You're right clare. We are more like a church congregation. So shy and innocent...








*
Who am I kidding!* I have already built an apparatus to quench any errant embers! John sole my favorite site and there could be a PAIR yes two sets of Bagpipes at this Rally. Don't you know my history with bagpipes! Oh the humanity! Wolfie has not given me a hard time in a week and that almost ALWAYS means she's getting a bead on me!

It's nervous anxiety, its paranoia, its mayhem wrapped in a cunundrum wrapped in a mystery! And Tom Brady was just intercepted in the end zone....GAD!!!! Oh God Clare what am I to do! I need a beer.


----------



## egregg57

Does this look familiar clare? Hmmmmm???

I enjoy being a prankster, rabble-rouser, wise-gal, and anything else you can think of, certainly NOT a puritan!







Dontcha think?

--------------------
Clare

DH-Tim(hatcity hosehauler) DS-8, DD-6
Ford Excursion
26RS[


----------



## johnp

*
Who am I kidding!* I have already built an apparatus to quench any errant embers! John sole my favorite site and there could be a PAIR yes two sets of Bagpipes at this Rally. Don't you know my history with bagpipes! Oh the humanity! Wolfie has not given me a hard time in a week and that almost ALWAYS means she's getting a bead on me!

It's nervous anxiety, its paranoia, its mayhem wrapped in a cunundrum wrapped in a mystery! And Tom Brady was just intercepted in the end zone....GAD!!!! Oh God Clare what am I to do! I need a beer.
[/quote]

First: I didn't steal "your site" thats the one that they gave me. Watch it or I'll go seasonal









Second and more important: Who cares about an interception when you going to THE SUPER BOWL BABY








































































JOhn


----------



## dmbcfd

I thought I was in site #85, but it really doesn't matter. I'll check on it this week and report back.

Do my actions on departure day last fall qualify as Skullduggery? Eric and Kevin will remember.

Steve


----------



## Calvin&Hobbes

3athlete said:


> I thought I was in site #85, but it really doesn't matter. I'll check on it this week and report back.
> 
> Do my actions on departure day last fall qualify as Skullduggery? Eric and Kevin will remember.
> 
> Steve


 I forgot about that..... BWaaaaAAAa HaaaaaHaaaaaaHaaaaaa!!!! I wish I could've seen their faces....

*snicker* Nope. No skulldrudgery at all. *snicker*


----------



## Calvin&Hobbes

Oh, I'm sorry- Welome aboard Ember! glad you can join us! I havn't been on the computer lately, our home system is, um, dead. Time to trade in the ole TRS-80 and get a new one. I have been using the one at work *looks over shoulder* so I can only go on for short bursts.

We will have to come up with some pet names for our significant others- My DW is Stacie as well (however, it is with an ie- but you cant hear that in the pronunciation) I'm sure we'll have a few "huh? wha? oh- your'e not talking to me" episodes around the campfire.

We are calling for our site tonight... Yee Haw~!
Kevin


----------



## 3athlete

Code:


It's nervous anxiety, its paranoia, its mayhem wrapped in a cunundrum wrapped in a mystery! And Tom Brady was just intercepted in the end zone....GAD!!!! Oh God Clare what am I to do! I need a beer.

Man Eric you really need to get out more, sounds like you have a serious case of cabin fever...make sure you camp at least once before the rally, we don't want you to explode or loose your mind b/c of all the excitement...and yeah, you're going to the super bowl...but so are we! Just 'cause I live in CT, doesn't mean I should forgo my NY roots!

GO GIANTS!


Code:


Do my actions on departure day last fall qualify as Skullduggery? Eric and Kevin will remember.<br />
<br />
Steve

Steve, did we miss something, or am I just so blonde that I didn't notice?



Code:


If it happens again, I'll SNAP...

Oh, man, *THAT* would be really scary! Eric/Tina, you better make sure everything is just perfect, we don't want to see *Cape Cod's finest loose it! *


----------



## damar92

egregg57 said:


> Just talked to Pricilla in the fron office....She's so bubbly! Anyway I wanted to make sure there was no confusion with site numbers. Right now she has 10 confirmed reservations. I have the last names for the reservations on 31, 65, 79, and 81 but am not going to post those. If you have that site please roger up!!
> 
> I have to get a hold of my DW Supermom, AKA Wagonmasterette, AKA Tina and let her know.
> 
> * This is her show!!*
> 
> I am just along for the ride!
> 
> 31 Screen name?
> 34 Johnp2000
> 36 egregg57
> 65 Screen name?
> 79 Screen name?
> 81 Screen name
> 83 Wolfster
> 85 Kurtr
> 87 The Air Force SOB'ers
> 89 HatcityHoseHauler/3athlete
> 
> Eric


 Eric,

I'm confused, I was told twice now, once on the phone and then I emailed them to check and they told me that we were on site 87. Did Pricilla give you a different site number for us, or did I call the wrong campground?
Darryl


----------



## egregg57

dmbcfd said:


> I thought I was in site #85, but it really doesn't matter. I'll check on it this week and report back.
> 
> Do my actions on departure day last fall qualify as Skullduggery? Eric and Kevin will remember.
> 
> Steve


 _"and I would like to take this moment to say that I would never insinuate that anyone of Steves upstanding moral character would engage in any such dubious activity. And if Skullduggery does exist which is a debatable subject (we as Outbackers would not condone, ratify, support, participate in (knowingly) such endeavors which would bring bad light, press, opinion or reputation upon the members or family of said Outbackers. we would voice loudly our opposition to the said act with vigor!"_

I believe we agreed that your "Preventative Maintenance" was in keeping with the highest standards of Methane mitigation. Other CG's could only hope to have such "Air Tight" standards! Skulldugerous?! HA!


----------



## Calvin&Hobbes

egregg57 said:


> I thought I was in site #85, but it really doesn't matter. I'll check on it this week and report back.
> 
> Do my actions on departure day last fall qualify as Skullduggery? Eric and Kevin will remember.
> 
> Steve


I believe we agreed that your "Preventative Maintenance" was in keeping with the highest standards of Methane mitigation. Other CG's could only hope to have such "Air Tight" standards! Skulldugerous?! HA!









[/quote]

*snort- snicker* Yup- air tight all right! *snicker snicker*


----------



## egregg57

All concerned:

Please send Tina (Supermom) a PM with your Last name, Screen name and the site you're on. That way we can resolve any perceived or actual issue. Pricilla will make sure all is right and there are no mistakes. Having one person make the call to verifiy will eliminate a lot of confusion.

Eric


----------



## egregg57

damar92 said:


> Just talked to Pricilla in the fron office....She's so bubbly! Anyway I wanted to make sure there was no confusion with site numbers. Right now she has 10 confirmed reservations. I have the last names for the reservations on 31, 65, 79, and 81 but am not going to post those. If you have that site please roger up!!
> 
> I have to get a hold of my DW Supermom, AKA Wagonmasterette, AKA Tina and let her know.
> 
> *This is her show!!*
> 
> I am just along for the ride!
> 
> 31 Screen name?
> 34 Johnp2000
> 36 egregg57
> 65 Screen name?
> 79 Screen name?
> 81 Screen name
> 83 Wolfster
> 85 Kurtr
> 87 The Air Force SOB'ers
> 89 HatcityHoseHauler/3athlete
> 
> Eric


Eric,

I'm confused, I was told twice now, once on the phone and then I emailed them to check and they told me that we were on site 87. Did Pricilla give you a different site number for us, or did I call the wrong campground?
Darryl

[/quote]

Darryl, You are all set the Air Force guys are reserved under Judi's last name. That was the confusion!!

You're all set! New list to come out shortly.

Eric


----------



## wolfwood

egregg57 said:


> .... the Air Force guys are reserved under Judi's last name.


Um....Eric.....







...... not to confuse things....but....are you sure about that? They did make their own reservations....


----------



## egregg57

wolfwood said:


> .... the Air Force guys are reserved under Judi's last name.


Um....Eric.....







...... not to confuse things....but....are you sure about that? They did make their own reservations....

[/quote]

AHHHH to answer your question...No. They are on 81. My Bad..... I am staying out of this now. Let Tina handle it!!!


----------



## egregg57

3athlete said:


> Code:
> 
> 
> It's nervous anxiety, its paranoia, its mayhem wrapped in a cunundrum wrapped in a mystery! And Tom Brady was just intercepted in the end zone....GAD!!!! Oh God Clare what am I to do! I need a beer.
> 
> Man Eric you really need to get out more, sounds like you have a serious case of cabin fever...make sure you camp at least once before the rally, we don't want you to explode or loose your mind b/c of all the excitement...and yeah, you're going to the super bowl...but so are we! Just 'cause I live in CT, doesn't mean I should forgo my NY roots!
> 
> GO GIANTS!
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What!!!*
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> Do my actions on departure day last fall qualify as Skullduggery? Eric and Kevin will remember.<br />
> <br />
> Steve
> 
> Steve, did we miss something, or am I just so blonde that I didn't notice?
> 
> *Oh something happened!! Oh yes indeed!
> *
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> If it happens again, I'll SNAP...
> 
> Oh, man, *THAT* would be really scary! Eric/Tina, you better make sure everything is just perfect, we don't want to see *Cape Cod's finest loose it!
> *


*This is Tina's gig!!







*


----------



## 3athlete

Code:


This is Tina's gig!!

Yeah, but you're married to her, and you keep replying to everyone's comments...come on Eric, either it's hers or it's both...well, which is it, huh?


----------



## wolfwood

3athlete said:


> Code:
> 
> 
> This is Tina's gig!!
> 
> Yeah, but you're married to her, and you keep replying to everyone's comments...come on Eric, either it's hers or it's both...well, which is it, huh?


I believe the answer to THAT depends on the spirit of the posts at any given time


----------



## 3athlete

Code:


I believe the answer to THAT depends on the spirit of the posts at any given time

yeah, well that's the answer i was expecting from HIM...


----------



## wolfwood

3athlete said:


> Code:
> 
> 
> I believe the answer to THAT depends on the spirit of the posts at any given time
> 
> yeah, well that's the answer i was expecting from HIM...


Now, Clare....HIS answer is more likely to be something along the lines of "Out of the kindness of my big heart (no argument there! OutbackerMan DOES have a big heart) , he's just trying to give Tina a hand in this very tough job." It's probably safe to assume that HE (in fact, maybe ALL 'he's') would be most unlikely to step up to the relity that WE see clearly...... that when the going got tough, the issue becomes DW's.....


----------



## 3athlete

Code:


when the going got tough, the issue becomes DW's.....

oh how true it is!

Wolfie, you are sooooo right


----------



## Doft

Made a reservation today.
Site 37 from Saturday to Tuesday per Janet.

Jim


----------



## hatcityhosehauler

wolfwood said:


> Code:
> 
> 
> I believe the answer to THAT depends on the spirit of the posts at any given time
> 
> yeah, well that's the answer i was expecting from HIM...


Now, Clare....HIS answer is more likely to be something along the lines of "Out of the kindness of my big heart (no argument there! OutbackerMan DOES have a big heart) , he's just trying to give Tina a hand in this very tough job." It's probably safe to assume that HE (in fact, maybe ALL 'he's') would be most unlikely to step up to the relity that WE see clearly...... that when the going got tough, the issue becomes DW's.....















[/quote]

Ah, not to burst anyone's bubble here, but I seem to remember someone in this group, a HE specifically, that has managed to plan/organize 3 rallies, before I...er I mean He hung up his wagonmaster's hat, and traded it for a Glengarry, a feather Bonnett (I hate that one), a Union Treasurer's visor, and a Cubmaster's cap, while still wearing that tried and true Leather helmet from time to time.

Tim


----------



## dmbcfd

[/quote]

Ah, not to burst anyone's bubble here, but I seem to remember someone in this group, a HE specifically, that has managed to plan/organize 3 rallies, before I...er I mean He hung up his wagonmaster's hat, and traded it for a Glengarry, a feather Bonnett (I hate that one), a Union Treasurer's visor, and a Cubmaster's cap, while still wearing that tried and true Leather helmet from time to time.

Tim
[/quote]

Hey, I remember HIM.

But I'm staying out of this. We may be out-numbered brother.

Steve


----------



## hatcityhosehauler

dmbcfd said:


> But I'm staying out of this. We may be out-numbered brother.
> 
> Steve


Thanks for getting my back there brother....


----------



## egregg57

3athlete said:


> Code:
> 
> 
> I believe the answer to THAT depends on the spirit of the posts at any given time
> 
> yeah, well that's the answer i was expecting from HIM...


Clare....My answer is more likely to be something along the lines of "Out of the kindness of my big heart I am just trying to give Tina a hand in this very tough job." I have decided to face reality and take the safe road. Hey, This is her gig. Right....I mean she's the one who jumped up at the campfire and said "i'll do it!" This issue is the DW's!.....


----------



## egregg57

Doft said:


> Made a reservation today.
> Site 37 from Saturday to Tuesday per Janet.
> 
> Jim


Excellent! It'll be good to meet you guys!

Eric


----------



## dmbcfd

I just checked with Janet, we are now confirmed for site number 65. I guess when the original reservations were made, they forgot to get the special secret number from the back of my credit card, which is why I didn't get a confirmation yet. So I made one up and now I'm ready to camp.

Tim,
You're welcome.

Steve


----------



## Calvin&Hobbes

OK- Watch out NH- here comes the Calvin and Hobbes crew... We are in the "upscale section" of Cohocura campground (AKA Boardwalk), site #40... Now all of you in the Baltic section, remember your place.


----------



## wolfwood

Calvin&Hobbes said:


> OK- Watch out NH- here comes the Calvin and Hobbes crew... We are in the "upscale section" of Cohocura campground (AKA Boardwalk), site #40... Now all of you in the Baltic section, remember your place.


NH thanks you for the advanced warning! We'll all be sure to have our S'westers at the ready. Maybe Kath should even add a little extra caulking to the TT, too - just a little extra protection against rising tides


----------



## egregg57

CCV has made special arrangements for our " Men in Blue"....heh heh heh!

Hey Steve..Bring your tools!!


----------



## 3athlete

Code:


he's the one who jumped up at the campfire and said "i'll do it!"

I really don't remember *THAT*

you must have had a great deal to drink that night...







I do remember Tina saying that she would do it b/c you eyeballed her and said you had done the last one...she sort of got guilted into it as far as my memory goes









so help your wife out and stop your whining!


----------



## Doft

egregg57 said:


> Made a reservation today.
> Site 37 from Saturday to Tuesday per Janet.
> 
> Jim


Excellent! It'll be good to meet you guys!

Eric
[/quote]

I'll be great to meet you too!!

Of course, I may get you confused with that other Eric who was on the *opposite* side of Kevin & Stacie in Queechee.

Hint: We were the family with three little boys who drove from Georgia for the rally and then decided to stay in New Hampshire because of all of the nice people we met at the rally!

Or something like that.

;-)

Jim


----------



## wolfwood

Doft said:


> Made a reservation today.
> Site 37 from Saturday to Tuesday per Janet.
> 
> Jim


Excellent! It'll be good to meet you guys!

Eric
[/quote]
I'll be great to meet you too!!

Of course, I may get you confused with that other Eric who was on the *opposite* side of Kevin & Stacie in Queechee.

Hint: We were the family with three little boys who drove from Georgia for the rally and then decided to stay in New Hampshire because of all of the nice people we met at the rally!

Or something like that.

;-)

Jim[/quote]







Jim, something you will soon learn about THIS Eric (not the other one, of course







), is that his skills of observation are sometimes....um....lacking.

Next time you see him, you might ask him just how long it was before he realized within which gender "Wolfie" resided...


----------



## egregg57

Doft said:


> Made a reservation today.
> Site 37 from Saturday to Tuesday per Janet.
> 
> Jim


Excellent! It'll be good to meet you guys!

Eric
[/quote]

I'll be great to meet you too!!

Of course, I may get you confused with that other Eric who was on the *opposite* side of Kevin & Stacie in Queechee.

Hint: We were the family with three little boys who drove from Georgia for the rally and then decided to stay in New Hampshire because of all of the nice people we met at the rally!

Or something like that.

;-)

Jim
[/quote]

One word....Appletini's


----------



## egregg57

wolfwood said:


> Made a reservation today.
> Site 37 from Saturday to Tuesday per Janet.
> 
> Jim


Excellent! It'll be good to meet you guys!

Eric
[/quote]
I'll be great to meet you too!!

Of course, I may get you confused with that other Eric who was on the *opposite* side of Kevin & Stacie in Queechee.

Hint: We were the family with three little boys who drove from Georgia for the rally and then decided to stay in New Hampshire because of all of the nice people we met at the rally!

Or something like that.

;-)

Jim[/quote]







Jim, something you will soon learn about THIS Eric (not the other one, of course







), is that his skills of observation are sometimes....um....lacking.

Next time you see him, you might ask him just how long it was before he realized within which gender "Wolfie" resided...









[/quote]


----------



## egregg57

wolfwood said:


> Made a reservation today.
> Site 37 from Saturday to Tuesday per Janet.
> 
> Jim


Excellent! It'll be good to meet you guys!

Eric
[/quote]
I'll be great to meet you too!!

Of course, I may get you confused with that other Eric who was on the *opposite* side of Kevin & Stacie in Queechee.

Hint: We were the family with three little boys who drove from Georgia for the rally and then decided to stay in New Hampshire because of all of the nice people we met at the rally!

Or something like that.

;-)

Jim[/quote]







Jim, something you will soon learn about THIS Eric (not the other one, of course







), is that his skills of observation are sometimes....um....lacking.

Next time you see him, you might ask him just how long it was before he realized within which gender "Wolfie" resided...









[/quote]

OH!! You wanna go *THERE!!! *Okay Wolfster!


----------



## egregg57

3athlete said:


> Code:
> 
> 
> he's the one who jumped up at the campfire and said "i'll do it!"
> 
> I really don't remember *THAT*
> 
> you must have had a great deal to drink that night...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I do remember Tina saying that she would do it b/c you eyeballed her and said you had done the last one...she sort of got guilted into it as far as my memory goes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> so help your wife out and stop your whining!


What's that Buzzing noise?


----------



## wolfwood

egregg57 said:


> Made a reservation today.
> Site 37 from Saturday to Tuesday per Janet.
> 
> Jim


Excellent! It'll be good to meet you guys!

Eric
[/quote]
I'll be great to meet you too!!

Of course, I may get you confused with that other Eric who was on the *opposite* side of Kevin & Stacie in Queechee.

Hint: We were the family with three little boys who drove from Georgia for the rally and then decided to stay in New Hampshire because of all of the nice people we met at the rally!

Or something like that.

;-)

Jim[/quote]







Jim, something you will soon learn about THIS Eric (not the other one, of course







), is that his skills of observation are sometimes....um....lacking.

Next time you see him, you might ask him just how long it was before he realized within which gender "Wolfie" resided...









[/quote]
[/quote]

OutbackerMan.......Speechless?


----------



## egregg57

[/quote]

OutbackerMan.......Speechless?
[/quote]

I, Outbackerman, am never speechless. I always have something important, astounding or revealing to relay. A man of many tongues I will facinate you with legends and myths! Stories of good and evil abound! My imagination is boundless my universe endless. If you doubt what I say just search this fair site and be entertained, nay amused! Nay...captivated in my words of wit! You will not be disappointed!

I am Outbackerman....Outback Poet Laureate, man of mystery and deeds! My cape flutters in the face of Wolfy and I smile.......a toothy evil smile.....


----------



## wolfwood

egregg57 said:


> I, Outbackerman, am never speechless. I always have something important, astounding or revealing to relay.


 Yeh - you and Tadger











> My imagination is boundless


 Of this, we most certainly agree....



> my universe endless.


 ....and parallel



> My cape flutters in the face of Wolfy and ...


<batting flies from the air> ... um ...







... perhaps you should go inside now and speak with Supermom......your slip is showing.....


----------



## supermom

Holy cow!! I did not think that we would get such a huge and wonderful reponse to our Rally!!! I am planning on having an appetizer/drink welcome gathering on Friday (much like Kevin and Stacy did). Eric and I are going to try to get Friday off and come up early to set up and make sure that everything is as should be. When the date gets a little closer (mid April ish) we can start to plan what everyone would like to contribute.

There are so many different things to do in the area, I am purposely keeping the "group" activities down so that everyone has the opportunity to do whatever there family enjoys doing best. Of course, I think it may go without saying that anyone who wants to get together after the BBQ on Saturday night and all who would like to join a roudy, booze happy, bagpipe enjoying group are welcome.

Well have to go back to work (that's what they say I am paid to do).

Take care to all,

Supermom!


----------



## egregg57

supermom said:


> Holy cow!! I did not think that we would get such a huge and wonderful reponse to our Rally!!! I am planning on having an appetizer/drink welcome gathering on Friday (much like Kevin and Stacy did). Eric and I are going to try to get Friday off and come up early to set up and make sure that everything is as should be. When the date gets a little closer (mid April ish) we can start to plan what everyone would like to contribute.
> 
> There are so many different things to do in the area, I am purposely keeping the "group" activities down so that everyone has the opportunity to do whatever there family enjoys doing best. Of course, I think it may go without saying that anyone who wants to get together after the BBQ on Saturday night and all who would like to join a roudy, booze happy, bagpipe enjoying group are welcome.
> 
> Well have to go back to work (that's what they say I am paid to do).
> 
> Take care to all,
> 
> Supermom!


Thanks Supermom!You're the greatest!!


----------



## egregg57

wolfwood said:


> I, Outbackerman, am never speechless. I always have something important, astounding or revealing to relay.


 Yeh - you and Tadger











> My imagination is boundless


 Of this, we most certainly agree....



> my universe endless.


 ....and parallel



> My cape flutters in the face of Wolfy and ...


<batting flies from the air> ... um ...







... perhaps you should go inside now and speak with Supermom......your slip is showing.....

[/quote]

.....UH! The Nerve!!


----------



## 3athlete

Code:


'll be great to meet you too!!<br />
<br />
Of course, I may get you confused with that other Eric who was on the opposite side of Kevin & Stacie in Queechee.<br />
<br />
Hint: We were the family with three little boys who drove from Georgia for the rally and then decided to stay in New Hampshire because of all of the nice people we met at the rally!<br />
<br />
Or something like that.

lol, when I read Eric's post I wondered where he'd been that whole weekend...









and I thought being blond was tough









Jim, *it will be great to see you and the family again*



Code:


Appletini's

 No Eric, you just can't take that road, you definitely didn't drink enough to not remember an entire family for a whole weekend...'nuf said!


----------



## wolfwood

3athlete said:


> Code:
> 
> 
> Appletini's
> 
> No Eric, you just can't take that road, you definitely didn't drink enough to not remember an entire family for a whole weekend...'nuf said!


----------



## 3athlete

Code:


 :whistling:

thanks for having my back wolfie!


----------



## egregg57

3athlete said:


> Code:
> 
> 
> 'll be great to meet you too!!<br />
> <br />
> Of course, I may get you confused with that other Eric who was on the opposite side of Kevin & Stacie in Queechee.<br />
> <br />
> Hint: We were the family with three little boys who drove from Georgia for the rally and then decided to stay in New Hampshire because of all of the nice people we met at the rally!<br />
> <br />
> Or something like that.
> 
> lol, when I read Eric's post I wondered where he'd been that whole weekend...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and I thought being blond was tough
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jim, *it will be great to see you and the family again*
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> Appletini's
> 
> No Eric, you just can't take that road, you definitely didn't drink enough to not remember an entire family for a whole weekend...'nuf said!


Hey! that one appletini was potent!!


----------



## johnp

I can't wait to try one of those.

After last years many cancelled trips I laid down the law. If a trip has been booked thats IT short of acts of God,war,alien invasion, mechanical problems or illness (and it better be a good one) we are going. Sure as s#$% DD brings home a paper from school about a field trip to Mystic for that Friday and Saturday







I told DW we are going to NH with or without DD. For once she agreed,so far so good.

John


----------



## egregg57

johnp2000 said:


> I can't wait to try one of those.
> 
> After last years many cancelled trips I laid down the law. If a trip has been booked thats IT short of acts of God,war,alien invasion, mechanical problems or illness (and it better be a good one) we are going. Sure as s#$% DD brings home a paper from school about a field trip to Mystic for that Friday and Saturday
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I told DW we are going to NH with or without DD. For once she agreed,so far so good.
> 
> John


 You want maybe , for me to call da boys? We'll come down dere and crack some tings for you. Just say the woird! Luigi, bepo, sammy the snapper and catcatore send thier regards....! You show'em who's wear'in the pants John! You show'em!

Eric I mean Vinnie


----------



## hatcityhosehauler

Eric, are you forgetting he is from Rhode Island??? last time I checked, they would elect "Fat Tony" from the Simpsons Governor if he ran....


----------



## wolfwood

hatcityhosehauler said:


> Eric, are you forgetting he is from Rhode Island??? last time I checked, they would elect "Fat Tony" from the Simpsons Governor if he ran....


Didn't they do that already?


----------



## johnp

hatcityhosehauler said:


> Eric, are you forgetting he is from Rhode Island??? last time I checked, they would elect "Fat Tony" from the Simpsons Governor if he ran....


You beat me to it.

John


----------



## Allan

egregg57 said:


> Just talked to Pricilla in the fron office....She's so bubbly! Anyway I wanted to make sure there was no confusion with site numbers. Right now she has 10 confirmed reservations. I have the last names for the reservations on 31, 65, 79, and 81 but am not going to post those. If you have that site please roger up!!
> 
> I have to get a hold of my DW Supermom, AKA Wagonmasterette, AKA Tina and let her know.
> 
> * This is her show!!*
> 
> I am just along for the ride!
> 
> 31 Screen name?
> 34 Johnp2000
> 36 egregg57
> 65 Screen name?
> 79 Screen name?
> 81 Screen name
> 83 Wolfster
> 85 Kurtr
> 87 The Air Force SOB'ers
> 89 HatcityHoseHauler/3athlete
> 
> Eric


Eric,

We are at Site 79 and will be there late Friday afternoon. Looking forward to this as it will be our first camping trip with the new 21RS. Thanks to everyone for all of the help to date.
Allan


----------



## egregg57

Allan said:


> Just talked to Pricilla in the fron office....She's so bubbly! Anyway I wanted to make sure there was no confusion with site numbers. Right now she has 10 confirmed reservations. I have the last names for the reservations on 31, 65, 79, and 81 but am not going to post those. If you have that site please roger up!!
> 
> I have to get a hold of my DW Supermom, AKA Wagonmasterette, AKA Tina and let her know.
> 
> *This is her show!!*
> 
> I am just along for the ride!
> 
> 31 Screen name?
> 34 Johnp2000
> 36 egregg57
> 65 Screen name?
> 79 Screen name?
> 81 Screen name
> 83 Wolfster
> 85 Kurtr
> 87 The Air Force SOB'ers
> 89 HatcityHoseHauler/3athlete
> 
> Eric


Eric,

We are at Site 79 and will be there late Friday afternoon. Looking forward to this as it will be our first camping trip with the new 21RS. Thanks to everyone for all of the help to date.
Allan

[/quote]

Great Allan!! Looking forward to meeting you and your family. I promise, with the group of people we have you and your family will have a great time! 79 is an easy site to get into and out of as well, by the way! Tina and I will be up there early Friday am.

PS to all we will be monitoring channel 9 on hand held radios in the campground. I am intimately familiar with CCV. If you need assistance getting to your site just give me a shout. Additionally for any of you that want or need specific information please PM Supermom or myself.

Campground Map

Note: letter denotes the New Dog Run area.

Eric


----------



## ember

I spoke with Janet at CCV yesterday, and we're in either site 40 or 42. She has to talk with the "higgins" and will let me know which one, so if someone is The Higgins or are the Higgins' please call her and confirm which site you prefer, apparently you have rank HA HA HA!!! I told our son today that we were already booked for this rally, and he said does dad know? I said it was his idea, Frank said My dad??? what the bleep, over?? This Outback thing has turned my workaholic DH into a campaholic!!
Thanks to all!!
Ember


----------



## wolfwood

ember said:


> I spoke with Janet at CCV yesterday, and we're in either site 40 or 42. She has to talk with the "higgins" and will let me know which one, so if someone is The Higgins or are the Higgins' please call her and confirm which site you prefer, apparently you have rank HA HA HA!!! I told our son today that we were already booked for this rally, and he said does dad know? I said it was his idea, Frank said My dad??? what the bleep, over?? This Outback thing has turned my workaholic DH into a campaholic!!
> Thanks to all!!
> Ember


Uh...yeah. That "rank" would be "Detective"....but I understand he can be softened up with doughnuts


----------



## Calvin&Hobbes

Ah, that would be bagels, my dear wolfie. Preferably sour cream and onion, with a light chive. I like to watch my boyish trim. You never know when Fox 25 might by lurking about...
And I think she stated site 40 for us, I didnt hear about 42...? We'll call saturday, and figure it out.


----------



## wolfwood

Calvin&Hobbes said:


> Ah, that would be bagels, my dear wolfie. Preferably sour cream and onion, with a light chive. I like to watch my boyish trim. You never know when Fox 25 might by lurking about...
> And I think she stated site 40 for us, I didnt hear about 42...? We'll call saturday, and figure it out.


Forgive me - you are right - I was wrong (but, hey! I don't remember any bagels...of ANY flavor...but those doughnuts sure disappeared fast







)


----------



## Calvin&Hobbes

Oh- don't get me wrong, in the absence of my favorite bait, I've been known to knock back a couple of Bavarian creme chocolate covered "Lil slice of heavens" in my career! You never see a dunkin donuts being held up, do you?!


----------



## 3athlete

Code:


Ah, that would be bagels, my dear wolfie. Preferably sour cream and onion, with a light chive. I like to watch my boyish trim.

um kevin, the doughnuts are really better for you than the bagel...the bagel 363 calories, 2 g. fat with cream cheese (200 calories w/ 20 g. of fat) total 563 calories, 22 g. fat

donught... bavarian creme if I remember correctly...210 calories, 9 g. fat...

and so my friend, cape cod's finest...eat the donuts...you're boyish trim will thank you for it, and so will the folks at Fox 25!


----------



## wolfwood

Calvin&Hobbes said:


> Oh- don't get me wrong, in the absence of my favorite bait, I've been known to knock back a couple of Bavarian creme chocolate covered "Lil slice of heavens" in my career! You never see a dunkin donuts being held up, do you?!


 A man's gotta do what a man's gotta do ...


----------



## wolfwood

3athlete said:


> um kevin, the doughnuts are really better for you than the bagel...the bagel 363 calories, 2 g. fat with cream cheese (200 calories w/ 20 g. of fat) total 563 calories, 22 g. fat
> 
> donught... bavarian creme if I remember correctly...210 calories, 9 g. fat...


OH MAN, KEV...every 1 of those bagels could have been 2.5 B/C/D's !!!!







Still breathing ok, big guy?


----------



## 3athlete

Code:


OH MAN, KEV...every 1 of those bagels could have been 2.5 B/C/D's !!!! dunno.gif Still breathing ok, big guy?

I'm thinking we'll need at least a couple of dozen for Sat morning...


----------



## Calvin&Hobbes

I'm light headed..........! 
(heavy butted, but light headed!)


----------



## egregg57

Calvin&Hobbes said:


> Ah, that would be bagels, my dear wolfie. Preferably sour cream and onion, with a light chive. I like to watch my boyish trim.


 They are still round with a hole in the middle....Pretty close to a doughnut Wolfie.....


----------



## KampinwitKids

just a test to show the DW how to post......I might regrete this!


----------



## ember

I have a connections, and can bring some pretty awesome Apple Cider Donuts for the spring rally IF anyone would like some.


----------



## johnp

Yum those are great.

John


----------



## wolfwood

ember said:


> I have a connections, and can bring some pretty awesome Apple Cider Donuts for the spring rally IF anyone would like some.


*IF?* * IF?*

Well...um....time is running out so - - - we'll make the tough executive decision here at Wolfwood







<thinking...........>

SOUNDS GREAT!!!! Need any $$ contribution? Just let us know....


----------



## KampinwitKids

Hey Tim, maybe we could set up a little "donut cafe" next to Kevins little huge bar....we could have confectionary goodness and scotch all within arms reach









Can you garnish an appletinni with an apple cider donut?, why that might just be the policemans special!


----------



## wolfwood

KampinwitKids said:


> Hey Tim, maybe we could set up a little "donut cafe" next to Kevins little huge bar....we could have confectionary goodness and scotch all within arms reach
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can you garnish an appletinni with an apple cider donut?, why that might just be the policemans special!


Now THERE'S an idea!!!! Leave it to the New England Outbackers to come up with new Rally events !!!

...and...um...btw..... it sounds to me more like a "Detective's Dream"!


----------



## hatcityhosehauler

No, we can't put the donuts next to Kevin's camper....he is supposed to be on vacation. No reason to remind him of work.


----------



## Calvin&Hobbes

Ha! thats a good one Tim!


----------



## egregg57

All NESKOR attendees!!

My brother in law does a winter camping trip every year with his group of close freinds. I think he's nuts BUT they have fun and have been doing it for a while.

ANYWAY... They have a formal night. Yes, while camping they have a formal night. It consists of the most gawd awful ties that one can find. Loud, off the wall, colorful stuff and always have a "formal" picture taken. You have to look closely at the photos to see what's there. And they are always a great laugh.

It could be fun to do something like that. Say on Friday night we all show up with some theme related thing going on. And get a photo taken that could be a keepsake of sorts..

Just throwing it out there. It's definately something we don't have to do. Seeing all of you is fun enough in itself. But you know...I have that whacky side to me.....

I mentioned it to Supermom. I thought I'd mention it here to see what you people think!

Eric


----------



## wolfwood

For this group....you might have to define "formal". I mean - - - for some, that could mean "putting pants on" while for others it could mean "Dress shorts" ....









*oooooooohhhhhhhhhhhh OutbackerMan opens a can of worms with this one* - - - but it sounds like A LOT OF FUN! I vote "yes"......so do Seeker & Tadger...they already have their outfits


----------



## hatcityhosehauler

wolfwood said:


> For this group....you might have to define "formal". I mean - - - for some, that could mean "putting pants on" while for others it could mean "Dress shorts" ....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *oooooooohhhhhhhhhhhh OutbackerMan opens a can of worms with this one* - - - but it sounds like A LOT OF FUN! I vote "yes"......so do Seeker & Tadger...they already have their outfits


Hmm, does that mean a day sporran, or Doublet, Crossbelt, Feather Bonnett and Plaid????


----------



## wolfwood

hatcityhosehauler said:


> For this group....you might have to define "formal". I mean - - - for some, that could mean "putting pants on" while for others it could mean "Dress shorts" ....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *oooooooohhhhhhhhhhhh OutbackerMan opens a can of worms with this one* - - - but it sounds like A LOT OF FUN! I vote "yes"......so do Seeker & Tadger...they already have their outfits


Hmm, does that mean a day sporran, or Doublet, Crossbelt, Feather Bonnett and Plaid????








[/quote]
Good point, Tim! I KNEW there was a reason we got that Dress Sporran last year!!!!! But I must say my good chap....I _am_VERY glad to see that you _did_ include the Plaid....that could otherwise be painfull...to the eyes


----------



## Calvin&Hobbes

OK- here's the latest and greatest.... We are officially in site #40. I believe Ember is in site #42, and an unknown family is in #38 (which, from what I understand is a great site, it's just a tad small for the "Nimitz class" RQS. I have been secretly working on my "Bar modifications" (Thanks to Brian, AKA Kampinwitkids) so I hope I'm not to far away from the action...








Also, while I am in agreement with the formal night, I have to say that a "loud" or "off the wall" tie is...just not in my collection. Now, if you said a sharp, or classy tie, well now your talking. I can just see it now- Black "bostonian" wingtips, grey pinstrip suit, Jerry Garcia tie... It will be just like I'm at work.


----------



## wolfwood

Calvin&Hobbes said:


> ... Black "bostonian" wingtips, grey pinstrip suit, Jerry Garcia tie...


Isn't that how the BAD guys dress?


----------



## Calvin&Hobbes

Only in the movies....


----------



## egregg57

wolfwood said:


> For this group....you might have to define "formal". I mean - - - for some, that could mean "putting pants on" while for others it could mean "Dress shorts" ....


 There it is....I just blew coffee out my nose....Congrats Wolfie....D***it!!


----------



## wolfwood

egregg57 said:


> For this group....you might have to define "formal". I mean - - - for some, that could mean "putting pants on" while for others it could mean "Dress shorts" ....


 There it is....I just blew coffee out my nose....Congrats Wolfie....D***it!!
[/quote]
It's was nothing - really - just a small thing....

...of course, these day ??? I'll take 'success' when I can.


----------



## ember

Calvin&Hobbes said:


> OK- here's the latest and greatest.... We are officially in site #40. I believe Ember is in site #42, and an unknown family is in #38 (which, from what I understand is a great site, it's just a tad small for the "Nimitz class" RQS. I have been secretly working on my "Bar modifications" (Thanks to Brian, AKA Kampinwitkids) so I hope I'm not to far away from the action...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also, while I am in agreement with the formal night, I have to say that a "loud" or "off the wall" tie is...just not in my collection. Now, if you said a sharp, or classy tie, well now your talking. I can just see it now- Black "bostonian" wingtips, grey pinstrip suit, Jerry Garcia tie... It will be just like I'm at work.


glad to see this post as we haven't gotten a confirmation on which site we got!! So Stacey and Ember will be next door to Kevin and Stacie, we may have to work on nicknames after all!! We are so ready for this rally, I would love a "funny" formal, and Stacey's SO uncomfortable in any kind of formal, that it's funny anyway!!
Ember


----------



## ember

wolfwood said:


> I have a connections, and can bring some pretty awesome Apple Cider Donuts for the spring rally IF anyone would like some.


*IF?* * IF?*

Well...um....time is running out so - - - we'll make the tough executive decision here at Wolfwood







<thinking...........>

SOUNDS GREAT!!!! Need any $$ contribution? Just let us know....
[/quote]
All I need to know is how many, and if we want them sprinkled with cinnamon and sugar, or not, or some of each!!
Ember


----------



## dmbcfd

Yes please, on the apple cider donuts, some of each, thank you.

Yes please, on the bar at Kevin & Stacie's.

I'll have to find a tie for the formal.

We're in site 65.

Kevin,
Do you think all that snow you got yesterday will melt enough to get the RQS out for the rally?

Steve


----------



## 3athlete

Code:


why that might just be the policemans special!

LOL I was thinking something along the same lines.









well, I'm hearing an awful lot about dress for the men, special ties, shorts, kilts, plaids, but what about the "fairer" sex...I don't know about any of you, but I don't wear ties, and I am NOT bringing a "formal" gown...any suggestions?

and they need to be, well, you know, somewhat appropriate!


----------



## wolfwood

3athlete said:


> Code:
> 
> 
> why that might just be the policemans special!
> 
> LOL I was thinking something along the same lines.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> well, I'm hearing an awful lot about dress for the men, special ties, shorts, kilts, plaids, but what about the "fairer" sex...I don't know about any of you, but I don't wear ties, and I am NOT bringing a "formal" gown...any suggestions?
> 
> and they need to be, well, you know, somewhat appropriate!


.... the clothes or the suggestions?

I'm thinkin' that formal jammies would do nicely!

Actually - Tim's comment about the sporran got me thinkin..... You & I may actually have clothes at the ready...think "Robbie Burns Dinner"


----------



## Calvin&Hobbes

How 'bout a bathing suit contest?


----------



## wolfwood

Calvin&Hobbes said:


> How 'bout a bathing suit contest?


Go for it - the women will be happy to judge









but...um...Kathy wants to know where you'll put your keys?


----------



## Calvin&Hobbes

wolfwood said:


> How 'bout a bathing suit contest?


Go for it - the women will be happy to judge









but...um...Kathy wants to know where you'll put your keys?
[/quote]

LOL- we had that same question at Orient Beach in St Maarten. But it wasn't keys, it was money. I'd better shut up now.


----------



## wolfwood

Calvin&Hobbes said:


> How 'bout a bathing suit contest?


Go for it - the women will be happy to judge









but...um...Kathy wants to know where you'll put your keys?
[/quote]

LOL- we had that same question at Orient Beach in St Maarten. But it wasn't keys, it was money. I'd better shut up now.[/quote]

ok - ok - keys - bail money ----whatever --- the basis of the question is the same


----------



## KampinwitKids

3athlete said:


> Code:
> 
> 
> why that might just be the policemans special!
> 
> LOL I was thinking something along the same lines.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> well, I'm hearing an awful lot about dress for the men, special ties, shorts, kilts, plaids, but what about the "fairer" sex...I don't know about any of you, but I don't wear ties, and I am NOT bringing a "formal" gown...any suggestions?
> 
> and they need to be, well, you know, somewhat appropriate!


I would skip the fleece


----------



## egregg57

Calvin&Hobbes said:


> How 'bout a bathing suit contest?


Go for it - the women will be happy to judge









but...um...Kathy wants to know where you'll put your keys?
[/quote]

LOL- we had that same question at Orient Beach in St Maarten. But it wasn't keys, it was money. I'd better shut up now.
[/quote]

I've been there!! Shoulda brought fanny pack!


----------



## egregg57

KampinwitKids said:


> Code:
> 
> 
> why that might just be the policemans special!
> 
> LOL I was thinking something along the same lines.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> well, I'm hearing an awful lot about dress for the men, special ties, shorts, kilts, plaids, but what about the "fairer" sex...I don't know about any of you, but I don't wear ties, and I am NOT bringing a "formal" gown...any suggestions?
> 
> and they need to be, well, you know, somewhat appropriate!


I would skip the fleece








[/quote]








ROTFLMAO....!!







Right! We'll have no Wardrobe malfunction, spontaneous combustion etc. etc. etc. this year!


----------



## CountryGurl

OK! Well, I have finally sat down here and entered my own personality into this get together!

Here I am......DW to Calvin&Hobbes, now with my own identity!

How fun!

I am SO looking forward to this "reunion" of sorts and as always to meeting new friends as well. I perused this link yesterday and have some commnets.....

I'm all for formal night. I have some ideas of my own and with three girls on our ship, we could make it a little fun (hats????)

I think we're heading up Thursday - Sunday and would be more than happy to get the bar set up.

OK-I guess that's it for now. I really just wanted to make sure the bar was set up! Anyone else arriving Thursday??


----------



## wolfwood

CountryGurl said:


> OK! Well, I have finally sat down here and entered my own personality into this get together!
> 
> Here I am......DW to Calvin&Hobbes, now with my own identity!
> 
> How fun!
> 
> I am SO looking forward to this "reunion" of sorts and as always to meeting new friends as well. I perused this link yesterday and have some commnets.....
> 
> I'm all for formal night. I have some ideas of my own and with three girls on our ship, we could make it a little fun (hats????)
> 
> I think we're heading up Thursday - Sunday and would be more than happy to get the bar set up.
> 
> OK-I guess that's it for now. I really just wanted to make sure the bar was set up! Anyone else arriving Thursday??


HEY! HEY! Welcome to the games!!!! (Not that YOU haven't been the brains behind the 'braun'....no - that's me ....ok, the brains behind the....oh H&^% - leave it at "The Brains"). We'll be coming up Friday but - IF current status holds - we should be able to get there MUCH earlier than last year. As we have daily access to the NH Liquor stor (a/k/a prices), let us know what kind of stock is needed and we can do the shopping ahead of time...unless, of course, that's a highlight of your trip (I know it is for Tim!)

I like the "Hts" . . . .maybe we should add that as a feature for the Saturday night BBQ (when EVERYONE will be there) - or the Sunday AM breakfast. Since the CG will be doing the meal work - we should all have plenty of time to 'get dressed'









Again - welcome! <You've never seemed like one to 'hide' in the shadows behind...um...anything!)


----------



## Calvin&Hobbes

CountryGurl said:


> OK! Well, I have finally sat down here and entered my own personality into this get together!
> 
> Here I am......DW to Calvin&Hobbes, now with my own identity!
> 
> How fun!
> 
> I am SO looking forward to this "reunion" of sorts and as always to meeting new friends as well. I perused this link yesterday and have some commnets.....
> 
> I'm all for formal night. I have some ideas of my own and with three girls on our ship, we could make it a little fun (hats????)
> 
> I think we're heading up Thursday - Sunday and would be more than happy to get the bar set up.
> 
> OK-I guess that's it for now. I really just wanted to make sure the bar was set up! Anyone else arriving Thursday??


Hey Babe!
Does that mean I have to change this name to just "Calvin" or just "Hobbes"? Which one am I anyway?
(Oh thats right- it was the tiger thing- Rrrwarrrarrrrrr!) but I digress....


----------



## wolfwood

Calvin&Hobbes said:


> Hey Babe!
> Does that mean I have to change this name to just "Calvin" or just "Hobbes"? Which one am I anyway?
> (Oh thats right- it was the tiger thing- Rrrwarrrarrrrrr!) but I digress....


First its the Orient Beach thing. Now it's this. Kevin, just a thought her....but..... I think we may be getting to know you better than we need too


----------



## CountryGurl

AAAhhhh yes, much to learn of my walking, streaking, naked, tiger growling, extremely sexy better half!

Oops, sorry to make this thread into my own personal "Red Clouds" site!

Back to business....I'm ready for menu making!!!!


----------



## KampinwitKids

Hello everyone...this is DW of Kampinwitkids. Just thought I'd see if I could join this posting gig. I've had fun reading it!! I'm excited to see old faces and meet new ones. As for the formal thing...the last time I wore a dress was my wedding day...over 6 years ago. Can I wear dress shoes with jeans??? As for the bar...maybe we can convince Brian to recreate the TOWER OF YUM!! (I'll let him explain). Looking forward to seeing you all. Sue


----------



## egregg57

KampinwitKids said:


> Hello everyone...this is DW of Kampinwitkids. Just thought I'd see if I could join this posting gig. I've had fun reading it!! I'm excited to see old faces and meet new ones. As for the formal thing...the last time I wore a dress was my wedding day...over 6 years ago. Can I wear dress shoes with jeans??? As for the bar...maybe we can convince Brian to recreate the TOWER OF YUM!! (I'll let him explain). Looking forward to seeing you all. Sue


 Sue...Well considering the group we have I think you'll be over dressed think more simple, like animal skins, fig leaves maybe some bark...


----------



## 3athlete

Code:


I would skip the fleece

ok Brian, you did the near impossible, got me to spit out my morning coffee! ROTFLMAO....!!

I'm liking the idea of hats, pjs..., I'm with Sue, just no dresses









Bye the way, Hi Sue and Staci, welcome tot the fun(?)


----------



## KampinwitKids

egregg57 said:


> Hello everyone...this is DW of Kampinwitkids. Just thought I'd see if I could join this posting gig. I've had fun reading it!! I'm excited to see old faces and meet new ones. As for the formal thing...the last time I wore a dress was my wedding day...over 6 years ago. Can I wear dress shoes with jeans??? As for the bar...maybe we can convince Brian to recreate the TOWER OF YUM!! (I'll let him explain). Looking forward to seeing you all. Sue


 Sue...Well considering the group we have I think you'll be over dressed think more simple, like animal skins, fig leaves maybe some bark...








[/quote]

Well in that case, it will be Spring...so how about bird feathers and flower pedals?


----------



## hatcityhosehauler

> ...I'm with Sue, just no dresses...


Hmmm, does this mean I can't go...eh em. ..."regimental"?


----------



## wolfwood

hatcityhosehauler said:


> ...I'm with Sue, just no dresses...
> 
> 
> 
> Hmmm, does this mean I can't go...eh em. ..."regimental"?
Click to expand...

Nope ...skirts are ok


----------



## Calvin&Hobbes

we concur... but dont go commando Tim...


----------



## ember

I must say I'm with calvin and hobbs on this one NO COMMANDO!! nearly ended my camping career beore it got off the ground!! 
How about hats and shoes? With a little luck we'll have a breeze and the hats wil blow away, and as soon as the shoes pinch we can kick them off!







and the guys will be none the wiser!








Ember


----------



## hatcityhosehauler

> we concur... but dont go commando Tim...
> 
> --------------------


Ahh, there in lies the problem, see , that wool gets awful warm, and well, like I said to the woman in Savannah last year, when she asked..."What are you wearing under your kilt?".....I simply replied with a straight face, "my shoes!" And I didn't even spill my Bloody Mary. Ask me at the campfire, and I'll tell that story.

Tim


----------



## hatcityhosehauler

Just got off the phone with Chocorua Village, and after a small snafu (original reservation was made with AMEX, and it appears they don't take AMEX, and just never told the lad that took the reservation), I reconfirmed our reservation, and when Janet (I think that was her name) asked if I wanted a super site, vs. a regular one, I said what the heck, so we are now in 44, not 89. I believe that puts us near the Bar...right Kevin?

Tim


----------



## Calvin&Hobbes

hatcityhosehauler said:


> Just got off the phone with Chocorua Village, and after a small snafu (original reservation was made with AMEX, and it appears they don't take AMEX, and just never told the lad that took the reservation), I reconfirmed our reservation, and when Janet (I think that was her name) asked if I wanted a super site, vs. a regular one, I said what the heck, so we are now in 44, not 89. I believe that puts us near the Bar...right Kevin?
> 
> Tim


'tis correct!


----------



## wolfwood

Calvin&Hobbes said:


> Just got off the phone with Chocorua Village, and after a small snafu (original reservation was made with AMEX, and it appears they don't take AMEX, and just never told the lad that took the reservation), I reconfirmed our reservation, and when Janet (I think that was her name) asked if I wanted a super site, vs. a regular one, I said what the heck, so we are now in 44, not 89. I believe that puts us near the Bar...right Kevin?
> 
> Tim


'tis correct!
[/quote]







We were originally in Site #46....then told we'd be away from all the activity....so we moved up to the "80's







Maybe we should move back down...I mean "up"...or "over" or... I'm sooooo confused!


----------



## 3athlete

we wanted a site near the water, and originally we were in the 40s, then, wanting to be near the "action" we decided to move up 
to the 80s. then we saw where the rolling bar was, so we had to move back down







no, really we just really wanted the site on the water! wolfie, wherever you are is where the party will be!


----------



## FFwife

I think the rally is starting to move to the water. We had requested a site that was a bit larger for Dogzilla and Priscilla had given us a B site, but the kids were bumming because they would be so far from their friends, so I talked to Priscilla and she moved us back with the pack.
We are now on site .......... 38.
Nice and close to the bar!!!!
Martha


----------



## 3athlete

c'mon Martha, dogzilla just wanted to be near duke and tucker, he might get hungry after all









how many more days until May?


----------



## wolfwood

3athlete said:


> c'mon Martha, dogzilla just wanted to be near duke and tucker, he might get hungry after all
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> how many more days until May?


TOO MANY!!!!!!!

btw, Clare.."my friend"......the new AARP cards just showed up...........







Guess I might as well call the CG back and get my discount


----------



## 3athlete

wolfwood said:


> c'mon Martha, dogzilla just wanted to be near duke and tucker, he might get hungry after all
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> how many more days until May?


TOO MANY!!!!!!!

btw, Clare.."my friend"......the new AARP cards just showed up...........







Guess I might as well call the CG back and get my discount








[/quote]

hey if you deserve it, take it!


----------



## wolfwood

3athlete said:


> c'mon Martha, dogzilla just wanted to be near duke and tucker, he might get hungry after all
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> how many more days until May?


TOO MANY!!!!!!!

btw, Clare.."my friend"......the new AARP cards just showed up...........







Guess I might as well call the CG back and get my discount








[/quote]

hey if you deserve it, take it!








[/quote]
Don't know that I deserve it....but - alas - it was given to me by my dearest of "friends"....sure wouldn't want to disappoint _THEM_ !:


----------



## FFwife

3athlete said:


> c'mon Martha, dogzilla just wanted to be near duke and tucker, he might get hungry after all
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> how many more days until May?


 That is true, they would be quite a tasty treat for him. One for each day of the weekend. I think he is already drooling. Oh wait a minute he is always drooling.


----------



## 3athlete

Code:


Don't know that I deserve it....but - alas - it was given to me by my dearest of "friends"....sure wouldn't want to disappoint THEM !: whistling.gif

can't speak for the rest of "your friends" but I know I would be greatly disappointed if you didn't take advantage of this fine offer, after all at your age, you better get it while the gettin's good


----------



## CountryGurl

3athlete said:


> Code:
> 
> 
> Don't know that I deserve it....but - alas - it was given to me by my dearest of "friends"....sure wouldn't want to disappoint THEM !: whistling.gif
> 
> can't speak for the rest of "your friends" but I know I would be greatly disappointed if you didn't take advantage of this fine offer, after all at your age, you better get it while the gettin's good


Well, since I am the yougest of the group (barely hitting my 30's ya know.......







), I can say that if I were old, I would get the best rate I could and save my money for bigger and better things, like arthritis medication........


----------



## wolfwood

CountryGurl said:


> Code:
> 
> 
> Don't know that I deserve it....but - alas - it was given to me by my dearest of "friends"....sure wouldn't want to disappoint THEM !: whistling.gif
> 
> can't speak for the rest of "your friends" but I know I would be greatly disappointed if you didn't take advantage of this fine offer, after all at your age, you better get it while the gettin's good


Well, since I am the yougest of the group (*barely hitting my 30's* ya know.......







), I can say that if I were old, I would get the best rate I could and save my money for bigger and better things, like arthritis medication........
[/quote]
Yeah ...





































Right .... didn't like the 1st go at 'em, eh?


----------



## CountryGurl

[/quote]
Yeah ...





































Right .... didn't like the 1st go at 'em, eh?
[/quote]

Oh yeah.....I musta blacked out for a minute.....









I'm back (back pains, neck pains, creaks and all...........)


----------



## 3athlete

CountryGurl said:


> Code:
> 
> 
> Don't know that I deserve it....but - alas - it was given to me by my dearest of "friends"....sure wouldn't want to disappoint THEM !: whistling.gif
> 
> can't speak for the rest of "your friends" but I know I would be greatly disappointed if you didn't take advantage of this fine offer, after all at your age, you better get it while the gettin's good


Well, since I am the yougest of the group (barely hitting my 30's ya know.......







), I can say that if I were old, I would get the best rate I could and save my money for bigger and better things, like arthritis medication........
[/quote]

OMG that is too funny, you, barely 30 and "arthuritis medicine" I'm laughing so hard I fell off my chair!


----------



## hatcityhosehauler

> "arthuritis medicine"


Sure hope nobody from your school reads this, but then again, it's Reading Specialist, not Spelling Specialist.


----------



## 3athlete

hatcityhosehauler said:


> "arthuritis medicine"
> 
> 
> 
> Sure hope nobody from your school reads this, but then again, it's Reading Specialist, not Spelling Specialist.
Click to expand...

i did that on purpose, like archie bunker used to say arthuritis, groinocologist...tryin' to be funny, honey - guess it didn't work:dunno:

thanks for having my back there darling!


----------



## Calvin&Hobbes

I have this life size picture of the two of you, in opposite sides of the house with dueling computers...


----------



## wolfwood

Calvin&Hobbes said:


> I have this life size picture of the two of you, in opposite sides of the house with dueling computers...


....and, living with a Piper myself, I can assure you that the _Piper_ can make it VERY painfull for _us_ if they don't at least _believe_ they're winning
















It's a delicate balance......_*HANG IN THERE, CLARE !!!!*_


----------



## CountryGurl

Maybe we need Dr. Phil in the house!


----------



## wolfwood

CountryGurl said:


> Maybe we need Dr. Phil in the house!


Nah! Cap't Morgan and his faithful dog Guiness manage the ship just fine







and I understand from reliable sources that they're ALL coming to the Rally, too


----------



## egregg57

Did some one say *Pirates*!!


----------



## CountryGurl

wolfwood said:


> Maybe we need Dr. Phil in the house!


Nah! Cap't Morgan and his faithful dog Guiness manage the ship just fine







and I understand from reliable sources that they're ALL coming to the Rally, too








[/quote]

YEAH!!!! 99 days and counting!


----------



## ember

hey country gurl,
i was just reading your 'blurb' are you bringing 4 kids, 3 dogs AND dh to the rally? I'm justnot seeing the vaca in that!! for you, I mean. I love kids and dogs, and I think we're neighbors on the beach for the rally.
Ember


----------



## wolfwood

ember said:


> hey country gurl,
> i was just reading your 'blurb' are you bringing 4 kids, 3 dogs *AND dh* to the rally? I'm justnot seeing the vaca in that!! for you, I mean. I love kids and dogs, and I think we're neighbors on the beach for the rally.
> Ember


I believe that would be exactly why Det. Hollywood comes is brought along







Well...._that_ and _someone's_ gotta be able to reach the top shelf!


----------



## ember

wolfwood said:


> hey country gurl,
> i was just reading your 'blurb' are you bringing 4 kids, 3 dogs *AND dh* to the rally? I'm justnot seeing the vaca in that!! for you, I mean. I love kids and dogs, and I think we're neighbors on the beach for the rally.
> Ember


I believe that would be exactly why Det. Hollywood comes is brought along







Well...._that_ and _someone's_ gotta be able to reach the top shelf!
[/quote]
oh that is good planning, some of those shelves are on the high side!!


----------



## Calvin&Hobbes




----------



## wolfwood




----------



## 3athlete

Code:


Nah! Cap't Morgan and his faithful dog Guiness manage the ship just fine wink_smilie.gif and I understand from reliable sources that they're ALL coming to the Rally, too

Have you been sneaking around my house? How did you know about our house guests







and yes, they will be joining us at the rally...

as for dueling computers, we banter back and forth mostly when Tim is at work...but, you're picture is kinda true to life, imagine a dining room table with laptops at either end...no talking, just the sound of fingers hitting the keys...kinda sad ain't it!

as for living with pipers and having them thinking their winning, oh how right you are! it would be a really long winter if he practiced inside when we were all home!









"







" going undercover Kevin?


----------



## Calvin&Hobbes

3athlete said:


> "
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> " going undercover Kevin?


Shhhhh.... just watching what the misses is saying bout me...


----------



## wolfwood

...watching her watching him watching her watching him


----------



## 3athlete

wolfwood said:


> ...watching her watching him watching her watching him


I'm dizzy







(more so than is normal for a blonde)


----------



## wolfwood

3athlete said:


> ...watching her watching him watching her watching him


I'm dizzy







(more so than is normal for a blonde)








[/quote]
We've always known that you're _really_ special....


----------



## Oregon_Camper

wolfwood said:


> ...watching her watching him watching her watching him


Who's on 1st?


----------



## wolfwood

Oregon_Camper said:


> ...watching her watching him watching her watching him


Who's on 1st?








[/quote]
What?

Actually, we all know full well that it's always Cap't Morgan 1st....followed by a rum chaser







or...maybe an Appletini and THEN the rum chaser


----------



## Oregon_Camper

wolfwood said:


> ...watching her watching him watching her watching him


Who's on 1st?








[/quote]
What?
Actually, we all know full well that it's always Cap't Morgan 1st....followed by a rum chaser







or...maybe an Appletini and THEN the rum chaser








[/quote]

...think back to Abbott and Costello.

And, JACK is on 1st...Cap't is his backup.


----------



## wolfwood

Oregon_Camper said:


> ...watching her watching him watching her watching him


Who's on 1st?








[/quote]
What?
Actually, we all know full well that it's always Cap't Morgan 1st....followed by a rum chaser







or...maybe an Appletini and THEN the rum chaser








[/quote]

...think back to Abbott and Costello.

And, JACK is on 1st...Cap't is his backup.
[/quote]
Yeah - I got that - - - thanks







What's on 1st....Who's on 2nd

...and...about Jack....I don't think so!


----------



## Oregon_Camper

wolfwood said:


> ...and...about Jack....I don't think so!


and to think I thought highly of you for all this time.....









No Jack...No Outback (see...it even rhymes)


----------



## wolfwood

Oregon_Camper said:


> ...and...about Jack....I don't think so!


and to think I thought highly of you for all this time.....









No Jack...No Outback (see...it even rhymes)
[/quote]







There's just no accounting for taste.....

Rest assured, Puff & the Capt. get along juuuuuuusssssssssttttttttttttttt fine!


----------



## Oregon_Camper

wolfwood said:


> ...and...about Jack....I don't think so!


and to think I thought highly of you for all this time.....









No Jack...No Outback (see...it even rhymes)
[/quote]







There's just no accounting for taste.....

Rest assured, Puff & the Capt. get along juuuuuuusssssssssttttttttttttttt fine!
[/quote]

don't get me wrong...I like the Cap't...he just isn't the first round.

...off to catch a plane home. Fun chatting with ya.


----------



## wolfwood

Oregon_Camper said:


> ...and...about Jack....I don't think so!


and to think I thought highly of you for all this time.....









No Jack...No Outback (see...it even rhymes)
[/quote]







There's just no accounting for taste.....

Rest assured, Puff & the Capt. get along juuuuuuusssssssssttttttttttttttt fine!
[/quote]

don't get me wrong...I like the Cap't...he just isn't the first round.

...off to catch a plane home. Fun chatting with ya.
[/quote]

Fly safe...home...from where ever you are tonight... (and stay OFF the conveyor belt)


----------



## hatcityhosehauler

> Yeah - I got that - - - thanks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .gif What's on 1st....Who's on 2nd


it's actually,....... Who's on first,.... What's on second,.... I don't know is on third. but I don't want to get technical.

Tim


----------



## CountryGurl

ember said:


> hey country gurl,
> i was just reading your 'blurb' are you bringing 4 kids, 3 dogs AND dh to the rally? I'm justnot seeing the vaca in that!! for you, I mean. I love kids and dogs, and I think we're neighbors on the beach for the rally.
> Ember


GOSH- I go to bed early one night and I miss out on two pages! (OK, I go to bed early every night!--With a 3 and 1 year old, ---what can I say?)

Yes, Ember, we are bringing 4 kids (5 counting DH--oops I know he's listening!) and _only 2_ dogs. We'll put Beauty in the kennell and bring Pepper (13) and our newsest addition Shelby. Shelby will give us the biggest headaches....she is almost one year old and is a mix between a black lab and a bassett hound. She has more energy than a tazmanian devil and is as lovable as only a lab can be. ie...you will rarely see me.

As for vaca.....I haven't been camping once where I've really felt "on vaca". Not even "relaxed" really. Now that I put that down on paper, it sounds sad! But I always have a good time. DH is there to help (OMG--did my fingers actually type that????) And all my friends are there including my box of wine. I keep it right by the front door so I can have it handy whether outside or inside! And theres always the Appletints, Bloody Marys, Cap't & Coke. Boy, I sound like a drunk....... no comments please (especially YOU, honey)!


----------



## wolfwood

CountryGurl said:


> hey country gurl,
> i was just reading your 'blurb' are you bringing 4 kids, 3 dogs AND dh to the rally? I'm justnot seeing the vaca in that!! for you, I mean. I love kids and dogs, and I think we're neighbors on the beach for the rally.
> Ember


.... And theres always the Appletints, Bloody Marys, Cap't & Coke. Boy, I sound like a drunk....... no comments please (especially YOU, honey)!
[/quote]
Stace, i must admit that we were a bit surprised that last summer's family addition wasn't named "Bicardi"









btw, I think Seeker will be happy to entertain Shelby...he's pretty good at wearing out puppies & kids !!!


----------



## egregg57

3athlete said:


> "arthuritis medicine"
> 
> 
> 
> Sure hope nobody from your school reads this, but then again, it's Reading Specialist, not Spelling Specialist.
Click to expand...

i did that on purpose, like archie bunker used to say arthuritis, groinocologist...tryin' to be funny, honey - guess it didn't work:dunno:

thanks for having my back there darling!
[/quote]

Ooops she used the "D" word...... Check the Mens Corner. I think you need some of my Makin' Day to Day series, Tim.

Eric


----------



## egregg57

hatcityhosehauler said:


> Yeah - I got that - - - thanks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .gif What's on 1st....Who's on 2nd
> 
> 
> 
> it's actually,....... Who's on first,.... What's on second,.... I don't know is on third. but I don't want to get technical.
> 
> Tim
Click to expand...

Or us watching Wolfwood watching Kevin watching stacie who is watching kevin watch her while Tim and Clare type in silence.....not watching each other.......eerie!


----------



## 3athlete

egregg57 said:


> Yeah - I got that - - - thanks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .gif What's on 1st....Who's on 2nd
> 
> 
> 
> it's actually,....... Who's on first,.... What's on second,.... I don't know is on third. but I don't want to get technical.
> 
> Tim
Click to expand...

Or us watching Wolfwood watching Kevin watching stacie who is watching kevin watch her while Tim and Clare type in silence.....not watching each other.......eerie!
[/quote]

or is it just plain SAD


----------



## CountryGurl

wolfwood said:


> hey country gurl,
> i was just reading your 'blurb' are you bringing 4 kids, 3 dogs AND dh to the rally? I'm justnot seeing the vaca in that!! for you, I mean. I love kids and dogs, and I think we're neighbors on the beach for the rally.
> Ember


.... And theres always the Appletints, Bloody Marys, Cap't & Coke. Boy, I sound like a drunk....... no comments please (especially YOU, honey)!
[/quote]
Stace, i must admit that we were a bit surprised that last summer's family addition wasn't named "Bicardi"









btw, I think Seeker will be happy to entertain Shelby...he's pretty good at wearing out puppies & kids !!!
[/quote]

Maybe Shelby could spend some time with Seeker within her "quarters"? (I don't want to ask too much). I'm sure they would keep each other busy, but BOY Shelby has some SERIOUS energy. Along those lines, we're thinking of purchasing a "pen" of sorts ourselves .......how big is yours? Any advice/tips?

Kevin & I have always been ready for three dogs, but we were NOT ready for Shelby. Pepper & Beauty were just not "chewers" as young pups and they have lost a lot of that doggie energy as of late. Shelby, on the other hand, opened our eyes to "puppydom" again (I guess we forgot!). She chews EVERYTHING we have if she can reach it. We've lost 3 baby dolls, 16 matchbox cars, 2 fire engines, 8 race cars, yards and yards of train and car tracks, 5 wooden trains (large), approximately 12 dish towels, 4 pot holders.............(etc...)

Oh yes, and our biggest loss....we came home one day to a hole in our living room carpet about 3 feet by 2 feet (yes, an actual hole). She apparently found a little "string" on the floor and decided to PULL it and pull it and pull it...... I would have loved to see her doing this! I bet she thought she had died and went to toy heaven. But we couldn't be mad (we knew we had to replace the carpet already 'cause she had peed on it too many times and it stinks). Oh, did I forget to mention she refuses to house train? (both #1 and #2).......enough said.

Boy, we love our new Shelby! Can't wait for you all to meet her!









Anyway, any advice on pens would be great. We want her to come along, but..........

On an unrelated note.........do we have a head count and site map yet? And will there be a potluck one night? I guess if BBQ is Sat. night the only other night to do potluck would be FRI. I mean, we're coming Thursday, but I know most are not arriving til FRI, so that probably won't work. And if we do "formal" when will that be? I guess I need this info from Wagonmasteress!


----------



## wolfwood

Stacie, so as not to take this Thread too far off course, I've sent you a Puppy PM....


----------



## Calvin&Hobbes

CountryGurl said:


> hey country gurl,
> i was just reading your 'blurb' are you bringing 4 kids, 3 dogs AND dh to the rally? I'm justnot seeing the vaca in that!! for you, I mean. I love kids and dogs, and I think we're neighbors on the beach for the rally.
> Ember


.... And theres always the Appletints, Bloody Marys, Cap't & Coke. Boy, I sound like a drunk....... no comments please (especially YOU, honey)!
[/quote]
Stace, i must admit that we were a bit surprised that last summer's family addition wasn't named "Bicardi"









btw, I think Seeker will be happy to entertain Shelby...he's pretty good at wearing out puppies & kids !!!
[/quote]

Maybe Shelby could spend some time with Seeker within her "quarters"? (I don't want to ask too much). I'm sure they would keep each other busy, but BOY Shelby has some SERIOUS energy. Along those lines, we're thinking of purchasing a "pen" of sorts ourselves .......how big is yours? Any advice/tips?

Oh yes, and our biggest loss....we came home one day to a hole in our living room carpet about 3 feet by 2 feet (yes, an actual hole). She apparently found a little "string" on the floor and decided to PULL it and pull it and pull it...... I would have loved to see her doing this! I bet she thought she had died and went to toy heaven. But we couldn't be mad...

[/quote]

OBJECTION.... Speculation, counciler- I do believe the other half was not consulted, and in fact your honor, I do believe that one party did ply the other (some have said the BETTER half) with copious amounts of alcohol prior to devulging said "hole"...


----------



## wolfwood

Calvin&Hobbes said:


> hey country gurl,
> i was just reading your 'blurb' are you bringing 4 kids, 3 dogs AND dh to the rally? I'm justnot seeing the vaca in that!! for you, I mean. I love kids and dogs, and I think we're neighbors on the beach for the rally.
> Ember


.... And theres always the Appletints, Bloody Marys, Cap't & Coke. Boy, I sound like a drunk....... no comments please (especially YOU, honey)!
[/quote]
Stace, i must admit that we were a bit surprised that last summer's family addition wasn't named "Bicardi"









btw, I think Seeker will be happy to entertain Shelby...he's pretty good at wearing out puppies & kids !!!
[/quote]
Maybe Shelby could spend some time with Seeker within her "quarters"? (I don't want to ask too much). I'm sure they would keep each other busy, but BOY Shelby has some SERIOUS energy. Along those lines, we're thinking of purchasing a "pen" of sorts ourselves .......how big is yours? Any advice/tips?

Oh yes, and our biggest loss....we came home one day to a hole in our living room carpet about 3 feet by 2 feet (yes, an actual hole). She apparently found a little "string" on the floor and decided to PULL it and pull it and pull it...... I would have loved to see her doing this! I bet she thought she had died and went to toy heaven. But we couldn't be mad...[/quote]
OBJECTION.... Speculation, counciler- I do believe the other half was not consulted, and in fact your honor, I do believe that one party did ply the other (some have said the BETTER half) with copious amounts of alcohol prior to devulging said "hole"...[/quote]
SIT DOWN! Young Man!!

Now, knowing both of you...it's tough to tell who was the 'plyor' and who was the 'plyee' so ...after due consideration...I was find in favor of the defendant, the fine young Miss Shelby.


----------



## 3athlete

Code:


but BOY Shelby has some SERIOUS energy

Stace, we'll hook her right up with Duke, after she's done with Seeker...he has as much energy as many puppies I've seen. He still jumps over my head, and he is 12. The vet was absolutely amazed at his agility and eagerness...we'll wear her out yet.

Also, know, for your sanity...I'm there with a glass o' the good stuff!

We'll have so much fun... I can't wait to see how big Colton and Allie have gotten. I think we need to change our reservations to Thurs-Sun...I'll talk to DH.

C


----------



## KampinwitKids

wolfwood said:


> Stacie, so as not to take this Thread too far off course, I've sent you a Puppy PM....


Too late! I think that took place back on page 4.......


----------



## wolfwood

KampinwitKids said:


> Stacie, so as not to take this Thread too far off course, I've sent you a Puppy PM....


Too late! I think that took place back on page 4.......[/quote]
I 'spose it is a bit tricky trying to figure out just which course this ship is following at what point and who's at the helm ....


----------



## johnp

I'm just sitting back enjoying the downward spiral









John


----------



## wolfwood

johnp2000 said:


> I'm just sitting back enjoying the downward spiral
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> John


It's a rather amazing, only recently discovered, new phenomenon...the Yankee Triangle


----------



## egregg57

wolfwood said:


> hey country gurl,
> i was just reading your 'blurb' are you bringing 4 kids, 3 dogs AND dh to the rally? I'm justnot seeing the vaca in that!! for you, I mean. I love kids and dogs, and I think we're neighbors on the beach for the rally.
> Ember


.... And theres always the Appletints, Bloody Marys, Cap't & Coke. Boy, I sound like a drunk....... no comments please (especially YOU, honey)!
[/quote]
Stace, i must admit that we were a bit surprised that last summer's family addition wasn't named "Bicardi"









btw, I think Seeker will be happy to entertain Shelby...he's pretty good at wearing out puppies & kids !!!
[/quote]
Maybe Shelby could spend some time with Seeker within her "quarters"? (I don't want to ask too much). I'm sure they would keep each other busy, but BOY Shelby has some SERIOUS energy. Along those lines, we're thinking of purchasing a "pen" of sorts ourselves .......how big is yours? Any advice/tips?

Oh yes, and our biggest loss....we came home one day to a hole in our living room carpet about 3 feet by 2 feet (yes, an actual hole). She apparently found a little "string" on the floor and decided to PULL it and pull it and pull it...... I would have loved to see her doing this! I bet she thought she had died and went to toy heaven. But we couldn't be mad...[/quote]
OBJECTION.... Speculation, counciler- I do believe the other half was not consulted, and in fact your honor, I do believe that one party did ply the other (some have said the BETTER half) with copious amounts of alcohol prior to devulging said "hole"...[/quote]
SIT DOWN! Young Man!!

Now, knowing both of you...it's tough to tell who was the 'plyor' and who was the 'plyee' so ...after due consideration...I was find in favor of the defendant, the fine young Miss Shelby.

[/quote]

Peanuts! Hotdogs! Get your cotton Candy! Cold Beer! court in session in 2 minutes! The Honora.....The Mercif....Her Highn....Who am I kidding all you common folk kneel...It's Wolfwood...Peants...Get your Peanuts!


----------



## johnp

At least I'm in RI out of







range

John


----------



## wolfwood

*BAILIFF!!!!*


----------



## wolfwood

johnp2000 said:


> At least I'm in RI out of
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> range
> 
> John


Are you really so silly as to believe the







range is so limited


----------



## egregg57

okay.....Run! MMWWWHHHAAA HAA HAAA


----------



## johnp

I'm safe my Outback isn't the one filled with ping pong balls in







's backyard









John


----------



## wolfwood

Now you did it, Eric!!! You're in trouble now!!







Supermom's on-line!!!

btw, Tina - YOUR 3/4 of the TT is fine....it's his 1/4 that has...well...shall we just say...had some attention paid to it


----------



## Oregon_Camper

johnp2000 said:


> I'm safe my Outback isn't the one filled with ping pong balls in
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 's backyard
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> John


What ever became of that idea?


----------



## wolfwood

Oregon_Camper said:


> I'm safe my Outback isn't the one filled with ping pong balls in
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 's backyard
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> John


What ever became of that idea?[/quote]


----------



## egregg57

Oregon_Camper said:


> I'm safe my Outback isn't the one filled with ping pong balls in
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 's backyard
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> John


What ever became of that idea?
[/quote]

SSSHHHHH!!!!


----------



## KampinwitKids

Oregon_Camper said:


> I'm safe my Outback isn't the one filled with ping pong balls in
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 's backyard
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> John


What ever became of that idea?
[/quote]

Wolfie, they have free shipping!

http://www.totaltabletennis.com/home.php?cat=339


----------



## johnp

Buy them in bulk on Ebay









John


----------



## egregg57

johnp2000 said:


> Buy them in bulk on Ebay
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> John


DUDE!!


----------



## wolfwood

KampinwitKids said:


> I'm safe my Outback isn't the one filled with ping pong balls in
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 's backyard
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> John


What ever became of that idea?
[/quote]

Wolfie, they have free shipping!

http://www.totaltabletennis.com/home.php?cat=339
[/quote]


----------



## egregg57

First: I didn't steal "your site" thats the one that they gave me. Watch it or I'll go seasonal









John! Watch it buddy! I got "connections at CCV!! Mike's pretty handy with cinder blocks, we'll have you on blocks in no time!!


----------



## johnp

Cinder blocks thats kids stuff

I think I'm having visions of my Outback floating off that site into the water after someone puts it on pontoons. Open the door in the morning and falling in.

Right now wolfie is calling mythbusters to find a calculation on how many ping pong balls it will take to float a 31rqs









John


----------



## 3athlete

Code:


Cinder blocks thats kids stuff

yeah, if you've got wheels to get it down with...that Eric is a pretty tricky guy


----------



## hatcityhosehauler

History of the thread...in a nutshell...

1. Let's rally
2. Who's bringing the bar
3. Who's bringing the Pipes
4. Who's bringing the dogs
5. Who stole who's site
6. staff, which is better then staph (







)
7. who stole who's site again
8. Seeker's got a girlfriend
9. Shelby chewed up the carpet (allegedly)
10. when shelby is tired of seeker, there's always Duke (a dirty old man)
11. JohnP gets a new boat.

and that is only a brief synopsis, I'm sure I missed a topic or two, all in our little Northeast Rally thread. So much for staying on topic.


----------



## Calvin&Hobbes

hatcityhosehauler said:


> History of the thread...in a nutshell...
> 
> 1. Let's rally
> 2. Who's bringing the bar
> 3. Who's bringing the Pipes
> 4. Who's bringing the dogs
> 5. Who stole who's site
> 6. staff, which is better then staph (
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
> 7. who stole who's site again
> 8. Seeker's got a girlfriend
> 9. Shelby chewed up the carpet (allegedly)
> 10. when shelby is tired of seeker, there's always Duke (a dirty old man)
> 11. JohnP gets a new boat.
> 
> and that is only a brief synopsis, I'm sure I missed a topic or two, all in our little Northeast Rally thread. So much for staying on topic.


Tim, you're my hero.


----------



## KampinwitKids

johnp2000 said:


> Cinder blocks thats kids stuff
> 
> I think I'm having visions of my Outback floating off that site into the water after someone puts it on pontoons. Open the door in the morning and falling in.
> 
> Right now wolfie is calling mythbusters to find a calculation on how many ping pong balls it will take to float a 31rqs
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> John


Wasn't it Mr. Moose that controled the ping pong balls on Captain Kangaroo.....kinda ironic that CCV mascot is a Moose...Eric?


----------



## egregg57

hatcityhosehauler said:


> History of the thread...in a nutshell...
> 
> 1. Let's rally
> 2. Who's bringing the bar
> 3. Who's bringing the Pipes
> 4. Who's bringing the dogs
> 5. Who stole who's site
> 6. staff, which is better then staph (
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
> 7. who stole who's site again
> 8. Seeker's got a girlfriend
> 9. Shelby chewed up the carpet (allegedly)
> 10. when shelby is tired of seeker, there's always Duke (a dirty old man)
> 11. JohnP gets a new boat.
> 
> and that is only a brief synopsis, I'm sure I missed a topic or two, all in our little Northeast Rally thread. So much for staying on topic.


Chaos!!! I love it!


----------



## johnp

Its going to be a long winter of plotting









96 days to go

John


----------



## 3athlete

Code:


96 days to go

OHHHH John, you totally just ruined my day







...that is much to long to wait, I was thinking it was much closer than that


----------



## CountryGurl

3athlete said:


> Code:
> 
> 
> 96 days to go
> 
> OHHHH John, you totally just ruined my day
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...that is much to long to wait, I was thinking it was much closer than that


Well, it's 95 days now, if that helps (oh, and that's also if you guys come Thursday...I hope that's the case!) We're taking kids out Thursday afternoon--probably just a little early so we can get on the road.

Tim---
I loved the thread summary! Nice job! HA!


----------



## 3athlete

Code:


Well, it's 95 days now, if that helps (oh, and that's also if you guys come Thursday...I hope that's the case!)

just called today and extended us a day...we're taking the kids out entirely Thurs. and Fri. Teachers are soooo bad









Hopefully we'll be up there early afternoon on Thurs.!









95 days is still too long


----------



## egregg57

3athlete said:


> Code:
> 
> 
> Well, it's 95 days now, if that helps (oh, and that's also if you guys come Thursday...I hope that's the case!)
> 
> just called today and extended us a day...we're taking the kids out entirely Thurs. and Fri. Teachers are soooo bad
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hopefully we'll be up there early afternoon on Thurs.!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 95 days is still too long


We'll be there Thursday evening!

Eric


----------



## CountryGurl

Sounds like we're starting to have a nice turnout for Thursday! Yee-haw!

Maybe we should take the kids out all day Thurs too so we can get our tails up there....it's a 4 hour drive for us and I'd hate to miss cocktail hour (that's at 4:00 right?)


----------



## wolfwood

CountryGurl said:


> Sounds like we're starting to have a nice turnout for Thursday! Yee-haw!
> 
> Maybe we should take the kids out all day Thurs too so we can get our tails up there....it's a 4 hour drive for us and *I'd hate to miss cocktail hour (that's at 4:00 right?)*


Aren't YOU in possession of the rolling bar? Doesn't that mean that Happy Hour is when ever and where ever YOU want it to be?

If you pour it, they will come[/B]








(Nice of Doug to include Appletini Green as a color choice....














)


----------



## egregg57

I would like to think that we'll "get by" until the Rolling Nimitz Class Cheers Bar arrives. With one docked and equipped not unlike the afore mentioned I for one plan on already being "primed" as it were.

BTW I would like everyone to know that some of the sites we are occupying are along the "main drag" heading into the CG. Everyone that arrives can not help but notice a long row of gleaming white Outbacks adorning CCV!!!

This is going to be cool!

Eric


----------



## CountryGurl

wolfwood said:


> Sounds like we're starting to have a nice turnout for Thursday! Yee-haw!
> 
> Maybe we should take the kids out all day Thurs too so we can get our tails up there....it's a 4 hour drive for us and *I'd hate to miss cocktail hour (that's at 4:00 right?)*


Aren't YOU in possession of the rolling bar? Doesn't that mean that Happy Hour is when ever and where ever YOU want it to be?

If you pour it, they will come[/B]








(Nice of Doug to include Appletini Green as a color choice....














)
[/quote]

But I just hate (oh the horror) of drinking alone!







APPLETINI GREEN it is!


----------



## egregg57

HELLO!!!???


----------



## hatcityhosehauler

As long as it's not Pepper Vodka...I'll be ok.

Tim


----------



## 3athlete

Code:


I'd hate to miss cocktail hour (that's at 4:00 right?)

happy hour is anytime, as long as it's 5:00 somewhere, it's happy hours

Appletinis will be on tap at our place, as well as Guiness and probably several other types of adult beverages









anyone and everyone who is there on Thurs. Happy Hour starts as soon as your camper is hooked up!


----------



## KampinwitKids

We will be up Thursday after noon as well, with a stop at the "store" in NH.....nice choice Supermom, what a way to kick off the season. how can you beat a discounted liquor store on the way to the CG!...I'll have to get a few bottles of Absolute Pepper


----------



## Calvin&Hobbes

KampinwitKids said:


> We will be up Thursday after noon as well, with a stop at the "store" in NH.....nice choice Supermom, what a way to kick off the season. how can you beat a discounted liquor store on the way to the CG!...I'll have to get a few bottles of Absolute Pepper


And I'll have the camera.


----------



## hatcityhosehauler

KampinwitKids said:


> We will be up Thursday after noon as well, with a stop at the "store" in NH.....nice choice Supermom, what a way to kick off the season. how can you beat a discounted liquor store on the way to the CG!...I'll have to get a few bottles of Absolute Pepper


You'll be drinking it yourself...I haven't touched the stuff but maybe once since.....that.....night.


----------



## 3athlete

Code:


I'll have to get a few bottles of Absolute Pepper

EEEWWWW that stuff is banned in our house ! How about some Absolute Citron? or Absolute Raspberry...now you're talking


----------



## wolfwood

KampinwitKids said:


> We will be up Thursday after noon as well, with a stop at the "store" in NH.....nice choice Supermom, what a way to kick off the season. *how can you beat a discounted liquor store on the way to the CG!.*..I'll have to get a few bottles of Absolute Pepper


Kind of the way of live for us. No matter the directions to the CG . . . there's at least one "store" enroute. Life is gooooooooooooood in NH - yesireeeeeee


----------



## supermom

Hello all,

Well I am very impressed by the way these threads have been going, I can now see why DH enjoys "talking" to you all. I was going to wait until the end of March, 1st part of April to say that I am planning on our having our welcome appetizer/potluck on Friday night, this way everyone will be able to enjoy the wonderful creations of all families. Everyone can bring the dish that they enjoy to make/eat the most. Please let me know what you would like to bring so that we are insured an eclectic varity of munchies. I thought that the food could start being put out around 5:00 or so as well as the bar open if agreed by our bartender? We can decide where the best place to set up the food on Friday. As for the "formal night" how about Saturday night after dinner? This sounds like it is building to be a wonderfully memorable weekend. Perhaps they will change the name of the campground in our honor!

Have a great evening!
Supermom


----------



## CountryGurl

Hi Supermom!
Put me down for meatballs and a dessert.


----------



## 3athlete

I'll do a pulled pork, with rolls. If I'm feeling adventurous, I'll make a dessert as well, perhaps Timmy's favorite, choco. chip oatmeal cookies!

Stace, you've become a "regular" poster...nice to "see" you


----------



## egregg57

Tina and I are talking about Chili and Cornbread. I think we may do that. Question is.....How hot do ya like it?!!


----------



## CountryGurl

3athlete said:


> Tina and I are talking about Chili and Cornbread. I think we may do that. Question is.....How hot do ya like it?!!


Well, I say the hotter the better! YUM!


----------



## wolfwood

CountryGurl said:


> Well, I say the hotter the better! YUM!


Stacie, I think he's asking about the chili


----------



## KampinwitKids

We'll do the cheese con queso dip w/ chips, and somethin else, I just have to decide...


----------



## egregg57

wolfwood said:


> Well, I say the hotter the better! YUM!


Stacie, I think he's asking about the chili









[/quote]


----------



## CountryGurl

egregg57 said:


> Well, I say the hotter the better! YUM!


Stacie, I think he's asking about the chili









[/quote]
















[/quote]

Oh my, this thread is heading to dangerous territory............


----------



## hatcityhosehauler

Thank you for that re-direct counselor.

As far as the chili goes....I usually season mine with a few Habanero's, but then I'm usually the only one that will eat it. If Stacie likes the hot stuff, she'll have to Try My Nuts

I bought a jar of these things when we were at Hatteras, and they truely are the worlds hottest nuts. They actually made me sign a release when I bought them.

But they were good, until Clare threw them out...she say's because they were expired. I don't remember seeing a date on them though, and besides, with all that heat, nothing bad could have grown on them.

Tim


----------



## CountryGurl

hatcityhosehauler said:


> Thank you for that re-direct counselor.
> 
> As far as the chili goes....I usually season mine with a few Habanero's, but then I'm usually the only one that will eat it. If Stacie likes the hot stuff, she'll have to Try My Nuts
> 
> I bought a jar of these things when we were at Hatteras, and they truely are the worlds hottest nuts. They actually made me sign a release when I bought them.
> 
> But they were good, until Clare threw them out...she say's because they were expired. I don't remember seeing a date on them though, and besides, with all that heat, nothing bad could have grown on them.
> 
> Tim


My eyes almost popped out of my head when I read this, but then I touched your nuts link and they do look like they are really hot! Maybe I can even get Kevin to try your hot nuts!

(oh, my...what have we done..........)


----------



## egregg57

CountryGurl said:


> Thank you for that re-direct counselor.
> 
> As far as the chili goes....I usually season mine with a few Habanero's, but then I'm usually the only one that will eat it. If Stacie likes the hot stuff, she'll have to Try My Nuts
> 
> I bought a jar of these things when we were at Hatteras, and they truely are the worlds hottest nuts. They actually made me sign a release when I bought them.
> 
> But they were good, until Clare threw them out...she say's because they were expired. I don't remember seeing a date on them though, and besides, with all that heat, nothing bad could have grown on them.
> 
> Tim


My eyes almost popped out of my head when I read this, but then I touched your nuts link and they do look like they are really hot! Maybe I can even get Kevin to try your hot nuts!

(oh, my...what have we done..........)








[/quote]

I don't know about Kevin, but I want a meal....not a snack!


----------



## 'Ohana

egregg57 said:


> Thank you for that re-direct counselor.
> 
> As far as the chili goes....I usually season mine with a few Habanero's, but then I'm usually the only one that will eat it. If Stacie likes the hot stuff, she'll have to Try My Nuts
> 
> I bought a jar of these things when we were at Hatteras, and they truely are the worlds hottest nuts. They actually made me sign a release when I bought them.
> 
> But they were good, until Clare threw them out...she say's because they were expired. I don't remember seeing a date on them though, and besides, with all that heat, nothing bad could have grown on them.
> 
> Tim


My eyes almost popped out of my head when I read this, but then I touched your nuts link and they do look like they are really hot! Maybe I can even get Kevin to try your hot nuts!

(oh, my...what have we done..........)








[/quote]

I don't know about Kevin, but I want a meal....not a snack!















[/quote]






















*my rib's are hurting*























Ed


----------



## 3athlete

Code:


I don't know about Kevin, but I want a meal....not a snack!

Oh Eric, you DO NOT KNOW WHAT YOU'RE MISSING!

Stace,

That was the funniest reaction..when Tim told me what he posted, I just about died, laughing. Talk about dangerous territory!


----------



## johnp

This is going to get ugly just wait until







adds her .02









John


----------



## Calvin&Hobbes

WHAT in god's green earth is going on here? I leave for a day or so, and look what happens! I can see our first campfire ring/cocktail get-together is going to be a laughfest!

And just for the record, I'll pass on touching Tim's try my hot nuts... the disclaimer did state to "avoid hand to eye" contact!

why do I get the feeling the moderators are hovering over the "lock down" button...


----------



## 3athlete

Code:


I leave for a day or so, and look what happens!

Hey, when the cat's away...the mouse will play


----------



## wolfwood

johnp2000 said:


> This is going to get ugly just wait until
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> adds her .02
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> John


I'm not touching this....ANY part of them it









Nope! Not gonna do it









Stacie & Clare & Tim & Eric & Kevin (& I'll bet Tina is in there too!) - you'll just have to handle this yourselves....


----------



## egregg57

"And just for the record, I'll pass on touching Tim's try my hot nuts... the disclaimer did state to "avoid hand to eye" contact!"

Tim.....I just know what to say....


----------



## 3athlete

Code:


"And just for the record, I'll pass on touching Tim's try my hot nuts

Geeze, I thought you Navy types were adventurous, guess the "upper ranks" were really just woosies!


----------



## ember

HEY is everybody snowed in?? Not much action on here since all the "hot nuts" commotion.
Is anyone coming to VT for the Camper Show this weekend? We are planning to go Friday.
TTFN
Ember


----------



## hatcityhosehauler

I guess I just left them all speechless....which is quite a feat with this group!


----------



## ember

hatcityhosehauler said:


> I guess I just left them all speechless....which is quite a feat with this group!


This is very true!!


----------



## egregg57

I just LOVE Snow. Love it, Love it, Love it. Can't get enough of it. More! please! more! Beat me Beat me make me shovel more!

Losing it here!!! LOSING IT!!! SPRING!!!! PPPppPLlLLLlLlEEEeAaaSSSSSEEE!!!!!!


----------



## wolfwood

egregg57 said:


> I just LOVE Snow. Love it, Love it, Love it. Can't get enough of it. More! please! more! Beat me Beat me make me shovel more!
> 
> Losing it here!!! LOSING IT!!! SPRING!!!! PPPppPLlLLLlLlEEEeAaaSSSSSEEE!!!!!!


Eric, the Outback's door can now be found.... if you'd like to come see her









For those of you statistics-geeks ... we've had 91 inches of snow this year. Now - I understand that there _are_ places that have gotten more....and we _are_ in NH and we _are_ 'sposed to have snow. But this year has been a record breaker!!!!  We've had more snow this winter than NH has seen since the 1880s !!!!  and we're not done yet
















Keep your shovel handy, Eric!


----------



## tdvffjohn

That where my snow has gone







We have had 6 in and 2 in and 1 in so far. I ll keep sending it up









John


----------



## wolfwood

tdvffjohn said:


> That where my snow has gone
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We have had 6 in and 2 in and 1 in so far. I ll keep sending it up
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> John


Johnny, didn't your mother teach you to take YOUR toys HOME and put them away? You're lucky this time - we found it. You can come get it - ALL of it - now- - - - - PPPPPPPPPPLLLLLLLEEEEEEEEAAAAAAAAZZZZZZZZZEEEEEEEEEEEE


----------



## johnp

We just have mud this year the ponds didn't even freeze. I quess now you can install the ping pong balls.









John


----------



## egregg57

oh joyous, joyous rapture another dusting of three inches... isn't it beautiful Charlie! You know its your turn to shovel...right? Charlie? Charlie?!

(silence)

(a single gun shot)

(sirens in the distance)

Another long winter in NH.


----------



## egregg57

johnp2000 said:


> We just have mud this year the ponds didn't even freeze. I quess now you can install the ping pong balls.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> John


 Remember... your coming up here!!!!


----------



## egregg57

wolfwood said:


> I just LOVE Snow. Love it, Love it, Love it. Can't get enough of it. More! please! more! Beat me Beat me make me shovel more!
> 
> Losing it here!!! LOSING IT!!! SPRING!!!! PPPppPLlLLLlLlEEEeAaaSSSSSEEE!!!!!!


Eric, the Outback's door can now be found.... if you'd like to come see her









For those of you statistics-geeks ... we've had 91 inches of snow this year. Now - I understand that there _are_ places that have gotten more....and we _are_ in NH and we _are_ 'sposed to have snow. But this year has been a record breaker!!!! We've had more snow this winter than NH has seen since the 1880s !!!! and we're not done yet
















Keep your shovel handy, Eric!
[/quote]

one broken shovel one bent shovel....going for three! Love it!!


----------



## johnp

egregg57 said:


> We just have mud this year the ponds didn't even freeze. I quess now you can install the ping pong balls.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> John


 Remember... your coming up here!!!!
[/quote]

Ok I'll be nice 
I'm going to NH at least 3 times 5 if you count the two round trips I'm going to have to make just to haul the boat to Barrington shores







or do you think anyone would notice me triple towing on 128 on Friday 7/4.























John


----------



## ember

egregg57 said:


> I just LOVE Snow. Love it, Love it, Love it. Can't get enough of it. More! please! more! Beat me Beat me make me shovel more!
> 
> Losing it here!!! LOSING IT!!! SPRING!!!! PPPppPLlLLLlLlEEEeAaaSSSSSEEE!!!!!!


Eric, the Outback's door can now be found.... if you'd like to come see her









For those of you statistics-geeks ... we've had 91 inches of snow this year. Now - I understand that there _are_ places that have gotten more....and we _are_ in NH and we _are_ 'sposed to have snow. But this year has been a record breaker!!!! We've had more snow this winter than NH has seen since the 1880s !!!! and we're not done yet
















Keep your shovel handy, Eric!
[/quote]

one broken shovel one bent shovel....going for three! Love it!!
[/quote]

WO! Eric take it easy, and whatever you do DON'T look at the weather forecast for the next week!!








Have I metnioned last year we went to AZ to visit DS and DIL?????








Ember


----------



## wolfwood

johnp2000 said:


> We just have mud this year the ponds didn't even freeze. I quess now you can install the ping pong balls.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> John


 Remember... your coming up here!!!![/quote]
Ok I'll be nice 
I'm going to NH at least 3 times 5 if you count the two round trips I'm going to have to make just to haul the boat to Barrington shores







or do you think anyone would notice me triple towing on 128 on Friday 7/4.























John[/quote]

Not to worry, John. I talked to Eric today and he's been feeling a little 'under the weather' this week so I agreed that I'll pass on the ping-pong balls....

BUT, since his TT is bigger, it will hold more snow! I'll start shovelling tomorrow and I'm sure my Tundra will handle the tow to RI (and I know, for fact, that his Ford shows a bit of a personality disorder when the white stuff is around







so he won't be going far from home )

Don't mention it, John. No. Really. Glad to do it. It's all in the name of friendship......


----------



## egregg57

Evil....just evil.....


----------



## 3athlete

Code:


BUT, since his TT is bigger, it will hold more snow! I'll start shovelling tomorrow and I'm sure my Tundra will handle the tow to RI (and I know, for fact, that his Ford shows a bit of a personality disorder when the white stuff is around whistling.gif so he won't be going far from home )

I'll pay for the gas


----------



## Dawgs

Greetings from the wine country of the Great Northwest!

We will be in New Hampshire in time for your rally and would like to know if there will be space available for one more Outbacker?

Steven & Holly


----------



## Calvin&Hobbes

Dawgs said:


> Greetings from the wine country of the Great Northwest!
> 
> We will be in New Hampshire in time for your rally and would like to know if there will be space available for one more Outbacker?
> 
> Steven & Holly


The more the merrier!

I'm sure if you call the CG, they'll be able to squeeze you folks in with us! Welcome aboard!!

Now... as a side note...with pups named Liberty and Trooper, are we, by chance, in the Law enforcement biz?


----------



## ember

I'm with Calvin and Hobbes on this one!! Plus C&H are our nieghbors on the beach at the rally, so even if your TT is in the farthest corner of the campground you've chair space on the beach with us. Also just remembered (I think) C&H have the bar, and our new OB has an outside TV (for television not travel trailer) Keystone calls it "camptheatre" or something close, so my bet is this is gonna be the hotspot anyway!!








Ember


----------



## Dawgs

No we aren't law enforcement connected. Media and Media software. I really don't know how the dogs names came to be other than they just seemed to fit them and they took to them right away. This sounds like a really fun group. I really like the "portable bar" talk. Being originally from the Southwest I have a few margarita recipes that I cant wait to share ... and have myself! I will make my reservations on the camp ground site. I may not have seen the posting but is there an area I should try to get?


----------



## Dawgs

Okay its done! We are in site number 43. Thank you for putting this rally together, we look forward to meeting everyone. I read of a potluck dinner ... if so what can we bring? 4 gallons of margaritas?


----------



## ember

Steven and Holly,
Welcome to the neighborhood!!







We are in site #42. I look forward to visiting with you in person!
COME ON SPRING!!
Ember


----------



## egregg57

Wow! This rally's going to be a blast! It always is but we keep getting bigger and bigger!! We're going to have to buy a campgrounsd at this point!!

Eric


----------



## CountryGurl

Dawgs said:


> I read of a potluck dinner ... if so what can we bring? 4 gallons of margaritas?


Yes, 4 or 5 gallons would be fine.


----------



## Calvin&Hobbes

Dawgs said:


> 4 gallons of margaritas?


Yes.

oh look, my sweetie and I are on the same page!


----------



## ember

egregg57 said:


> Wow! This rally's going to be a blast! It always is but we keep getting bigger and bigger!! We're going to have to buy a campgrounsd at this point!!
> 
> Eric


Do we have a current "head count"? Just because I'm curious. Ember


----------



## 3athlete

Code:


4 gallons of margaritas?

OOOHHH I can't wait to meet you guys!







You'll fit right in with the crowd









Welcome! Looking forward to meeting you both! and your 4 legged pals as well.

we have 2 yellow labs that love meeting and playing with new friends


----------



## CountryGurl

Hey Ember--
Thanks for the offer regarding kids movies...that was really nice. We have a full collection in the camper for the DVD in there so anytime you think you're up for some Barney, just say the word!!!

It then hit me that you are going to have 4 kids and 3 dogs on one side of you and now 3 dogs on the other side. Were you planning to relax at this rally? Just askin.....


----------



## CountryGurl

ember said:


> Do we have a current "head count"? Just because I'm curious. Ember


I have 15, not that I'm the official counter, but I think thats close!


----------



## CountryGurl

3athlete said:


> Code:
> 
> 
> 4 gallons of margaritas?
> 
> OOOHHH I can't wait to meet you guys!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You'll fit right in with the crowd


Great minds think alike!!!!!!!


----------



## 3athlete

Code:


It then hit me that you are going to have 4 kids and 3 dogs on one side of you and now 3 dogs on the other side.

I think the hounds are about to outnumber the people...bring lots of "bones" as well as the booze!


----------



## ember

CountryGurl said:


> Hey Ember--
> Thanks for the offer regarding kids movies...that was really nice. We have a full collection in the camper for the DVD in there so anytime you think you're up for some Barney, just say the word!!!
> 
> It then hit me that you are going to have 4 kids and 3 dogs on one side of you and now 3 dogs on the other side. Were you planning to relax at this rally? Just askin.....


We love kids and dogs, but ours (bothkid and dogs) grew up, so now we are empty nesters. I may have to rethink the movie offer if we are get Barney!! I was thinking Happy Feet or something!!







DH said if we get sick of either or both we can just go INSIDE the camper.


----------



## ember

CountryGurl said:


> Do we have a current "head count"? Just because I'm curious. Ember


I have 15, not that I'm the official counter, but I think thats close!
[/quote]

Thanks, like I said I was just curious so close is good enough for me.


----------



## wolfwood

CountryGurl said:


> I read of a potluck dinner ... if so what can we bring? 4 gallons of margaritas?


Yes, 4 or 5 gallons would be fine.















[/quote]







Just thinking of yourself again, aren't you?

Welcome, Welcome, Welcome, Dawg!!!! Can't wait to meet you. I believe you will be the first PNW representative to attend a N'East Rally!





















't it? That makes this an International Rally, doesn 't it?


----------



## KampinwitKids

Dawgs said:


> Okay its done! We are in site number 43. Thank you for putting this rally together, we look forward to meeting everyone. I read of a potluck dinner ... if so what can we bring? 4 gallons of margaritas?


looks like I might need to break out the Buffet parking lot atire for our formal night!

Welcome Steven and Holly, we are on site 46. glad you can join us!

.....just wondering, Who's hosting the AA meeting on Sunday Morning?


----------



## thevanobackers

supermom said:


> Well the information on the Northeast Spring Rally has now become "Unclassified" and I can now tell you all that.....
> 
> LET'S PARTY!!!
> 
> I have the wonderful honor of being the Wagon Master this year and have arranged for the Northeast Spring Rally to be held in the beautiful White Mountain Valley from Friday, May 16 - Sunday, May 18, 2008. I hope that you will enjoy Chocorua Camping Village in Tamworth. They have been kind enough to offer what I think is a wonderful deal! For $110.00 for the weekend you will enjoy a 2 nights on a Prime site (water, electric, sewer and cable), Chicken BBQ on Saturday night and a Pancake Breakfast on Sunday morning. Both feasts are for our Outbackers group only.
> 
> Chocorua Camping Village has been our favorite campground over the last 5 years. They make you feel like family with their wonderful activities director, Janet and her husband Mike (who will help with anything you need with your campsite or camper). Lee and Shirley Spencer are the owners and Priscilla and George are the park managers who are always willing to give a helpful hand, cup of coffee and a smile.
> 
> The campground itself is settle on a lake with fishing, paddle boats, kayaks and canoes for rent. There are plenty of hiking trails around the lake and the view of Mt. Chocorua is breathtaking. They just installed a small inground pool which is just the right size for a refreshing swim. There is a small movie theater, recreation hall and organized activities for all of the family. They have not forgotten our 4 legged friends either, A very large wooded dog park was recently installed, a wooded dog walk trail and they were hoping to have a doggy daycare up and running this season as well.
> 
> If you feel that you would like to explore outside of the campground, Tamworth is about 15 minutes from Downtown Conway and the Kangamangus Highway. Another 10 minutes from Conway is the bussling village of North Conway with it's Shopping Outlets, Restaraunts, Scenic Railroad and amazing views of the Mount Washington Valley.
> 
> I am hoping that we can get at least 10 families to commit to this wonderful weekend. (Which will ensure the BBQ and breakfast). All families are responsible for their own reservations and deposits. Please mention that you are with the Outbackers Rally so that you will be assigned to a site in the area reserved for our group. Keep in mind that this campground books up very quickly so the sooner the reservations are made, the better your chance to be able to join us for a wonderful weekend of camping, site seeing, socializing and an all around great time. I would also like to ask that you RSVP to me as well so that I know how many families will be going. More fun activities to plan for that weekend, coming up.
> 
> If you want to view the campground yourselves, please click on the attached link for activities and reservation/contact information.
> 
> clicky thingy
> 
> Hope to see you there!
> 
> Super Mom (aka Tina Gregg - Mrs. egregg57)


----------



## 3athlete

to "thevanoutbackers" are you thinking of joining us...I saw that you quoted the first page of the rally, but nothing else was there.

where in ct are you from? we're in western fairfield cty.

Hope you can join us, this is a great group, we have a son who is 9 and a daughter 6.


----------



## ember

I read somewhere in this thread about the pot luck meal. We're planning to bring Apple Cider donuts, and Scotch Eggs. I know this is kind of a random thought, but that's how my brain works.







but at least it's working







I think


----------



## 3athlete

Ember,

I believe the Potluck is Friday night and i do remember something about a possible potluck breakfast if my blond brain isn't too fried, so those "dishes" would be perfect.

I also believe that Stacy was trying to organize a "cocktailish" thing for Thurs. night (Stacy correct me if I'm wrong here)...if you'll be there. I'm bringing the guacamole and chips, and homemade salsa to go with that 4 gallons of margaritas that was promised!

If I'm totally off base here, please someone jump in and correct me...

Thanks!


----------



## Dawgs

Copious Margaritas! Blended or shaken? No ... Lets make that Blended AND shaken! Flavors ... Yes, that too!


----------



## KampinwitKids

Dawgs said:


> Copious Margaritas! Blended or shaken? No ... Lets make that Blended AND shaken! Flavors ... Yes, that too!


Am I going to have to decide between Margaritas and Scotch here? This could be trouble! We will have to celebrate, this rally will be 1 day after I finish my AS in Fire Science, (I hope) it only took 10 years!

If there is a little shin-dig on Thursday Nite, Sue and I will do the hot cheese con queso dip w/ chips. and the NE Clam Chowda for the Pot Luck dinner.


----------



## egregg57

Hello all,

Well we'll be there thursday night. It'll be a little late by the time we get there. Probably about 7:30-8:00 pm.

If anyone is interested the Horse pit is right up the road from where most of seem to be congregating. Additionally 1 mile south of the CG (you'll pass it on your way up) is a go-kart track if anyone is interested. We have a good time at it.

Anyway, I can't wait for spring to get here. I am looking forward to meeting all of you new people, seeing old freinds once again and just enjoying everyones company. this should be an excellent rally!!

Eric

Yes John bring the ping pong balls! They WILL end up in KB and Wolfie's rig.....Will!!


----------



## wolfwood

egregg57 said:


> Yes John bring the ping pong balls! They WILL end up in KB and Wolfie's rig.....Will!!


Isn't that *STILL* your rig in our backyard?

Yeah - I thought so


----------



## egregg57

wolfwood said:


> Yes John bring the ping pong balls! They WILL end up in KB and Wolfie's rig.....Will!!


Isn't that *STILL* your rig in our backyard?

Yeah - I thought so
















[/quote]

There is a bit of security in the fact that there is enough snow on the ground to cause considerable drag to your normally quick stride. A long enough delay in deed for me to make it over there and tie you up to said rig!! I still have a hefty roll of caution tape chickster!! Watch-it! Don't mess with Outbackerman! You'll get the O!!!


----------



## wolfwood

egregg57 said:


> Yes John bring the ping pong balls! They WILL end up in KB and Wolfie's rig.....Will!!


Isn't that *STILL* your rig in our backyard?

Yeah - I thought so














[/quote]
There is a bit of security in the fact that there is enough snow on the ground to cause considerable drag to your normally quick stride. A long enough delay in deed for me to make it over there and tie you up to said rig!! I still have a hefty roll of caution tape chickster!! Watch-it! Don't mess with Outbackerman! You'll get the O!!![/quote]
Oh really? You can get here from Seabrook faster than I can get to the backyard from the kitchen?

*On your mark....*

<too late to reconsider, Eric!>

*Get Set....*

<Did CI quote you a good price on a new TT? Without trade-in right?>

*GO*!


----------



## johnp

Hey Eric if she trashes your 31 I'll make you a deal on a 32' DW&DD's revolted on me at the RV show yesterday and want a class C again. They wouldn't even step foot in a fifth wheel.

John


----------



## hatcityhosehauler

John, you change campers more often then I change underwear....that is, when I wear it.

Remember, real men wear Kilts, and real women love men who wear kilts!


----------



## johnp

hatcityhosehauler said:


> John, you change campers more often then I change underwear....that is, when I wear it.
> 
> Remember, real men wear Kilts, and rear women love men who wear kilts!


Not going there nope not gonna do it


----------



## johnp

This does present itself with a real problem

1 Outbacks don't come in Class C's

2 Most class C's are F*^$ds









My fever is very high and I can now tell you every class c and stock number on the lots in New England









John


----------



## Calvin&Hobbes

hatcityhosehauler said:


> John, you change campers more often then I change underwear....that is, when I wear it.
> 
> Ah, Tim... TMI (Too much information)!
> 
> 
> Remember, real men wear Kilts, and rear women love men who wear kilts!
> 
> "Rear" women? was this a fraudian slip... or is Clair known as a "Rear Woman"?


----------



## Calvin&Hobbes

KampinwitKids said:


> looks like I might need to break out the Buffet parking lot atire for our formal night!


Now... The Buffet attire. Is that where you dress up like a long table and have several dishes spread out on your head, or is that Buffet as in "A pirate looks at forty..." Which, by the way, I am 6 years away from...


----------



## Calvin&Hobbes

johnp2000 said:


> 2 Most class C's are F*^$ds


Go to the Blue oval light, drink the Kool aid....


----------



## johnp

Calvin&Hobbes said:


> 2 Most class C's are F*^$ds


Go to the Blue oval light, drink the Kool aid....








[/quote]

Hold on let me go start up my Cummins and take in the sounds and smells and I'll be fine. See this is what happens when I don't use my truck that much.

John


----------



## KampinwitKids

Calvin&Hobbes said:


> looks like I might need to break out the Buffet parking lot atire for our formal night!


Now... The Buffet attire. Is that where you dress up like a long table and have several dishes spread out on your head, or is that Buffet as in "A pirate looks at forty..." Which, by the way, I am 6 years away from...
[/quote]

That would be ..... A pirate looks at forty, which by your math, I am 12 years from.


----------



## hatcityhosehauler

KampinwitKids said:


> looks like I might need to break out the Buffet parking lot atire for our formal night!


Now... The Buffet attire. Is that where you dress up like a long table and have several dishes spread out on your head, or is that Buffet as in "A pirate looks at forty..." Which, by the way, I am 6 years away from...
[/quote]

That would be ..... A pirate looks at forty, which by your math, I am 12 years from.








[/quote]

Wouldn't that be "Buffett" then, with another T added?

Hey, I'm 2 years from it....does 2 years past count?


----------



## hatcityhosehauler

Calvin&Hobbes said:


> John, you change campers more often then I change underwear....that is, when I wear it.
> 
> Ah, Tim... TMI (Too much information)!
> 
> 
> Remember, real men wear Kilts, and rear women love men who wear kilts!
> 
> "Rear" women? was this a fraudian slip... or is Clair known as a "Rear Woman"?


[/quote]

I don't know what your talking about. You guys are just trying to get me in trouble.


----------



## wolfwood

hatcityhosehauler said:


> John, you change campers more often then I change underwear....that is, when I wear it.
> 
> Ah, Tim... TMI (Too much information)!
> 
> 
> Remember, real men wear Kilts, and rear women love men who wear kilts!
> 
> "Rear" women? was this a fraudian slip... or is Clair known as a "Rear Woman"?


[/quote]
I don't know what your talking about. You guys are just trying to get me in trouble.
[/quote]
Last I looked - YOU didn't need THEIR help.


----------



## egregg57

wolfwood said:


> John, you change campers more often then I change underwear....that is, when I wear it.
> 
> Ah, Tim... TMI (Too much information)!
> 
> 
> Remember, real men wear Kilts, and rear women love men who wear kilts!
> 
> "Rear" women? was this a fraudian slip... or is Clair known as a "Rear Woman"?


[/quote]
I don't know what your talking about. You guys are just trying to get me in trouble.
[/quote]
Last I looked - YOU didn't need THEIR help.








[/quote]

Don't listen to her Tim, you're doing fine..... Really.


----------



## egregg57

johnp2000 said:


> Hey Eric if she trashes your 31 I'll make you a deal on a 32' DW&DD's revolted on me at the RV show yesterday and want a class C again. They wouldn't even step foot in a fifth wheel.
> 
> John


 Don't tempt me John........Don't Tempt me!!! That's where were going next. We will have a 32 before too long.

Eric


----------



## CountryGurl

3athlete said:


> Ember,
> 
> I believe the Potluck is Friday night and i do remember something about a possible potluck breakfast if my blond brain isn't too fried, so those "dishes" would be perfect.
> 
> I also believe that Stacy was trying to organize a "cocktailish" thing for Thurs. night (Stacy correct me if I'm wrong here)...if you'll be there. I'm bringing the guacamole and chips, and homemade salsa to go with that 4 gallons of margaritas that was promised!
> 
> If I'm totally off base here, please someone jump in and correct me...
> 
> Thanks!


Hi Clare! Oh yes, cocktails on Thursday is wonderful. We're taking the kids out Thurs too so we should be up (and be set up) well before cocktail hour (well, thats the plan). If I remember right, we DID have the glorious bar set up, however, it was the contribution from everyone else that made it so uh...full.

But by all means feel free to whoever arrives on Thursday to come on over to site 40 and libate! I think the families arriving on Thursday are you guys, us, Eric & Tina (but later) and Brian & Sue--Kampinwithkid(s)-- Is Dawg coming Thursday? Just wonderin' if the margaritas will be flowing at this cocktail hour......?


----------



## CountryGurl

ember said:


> I read somewhere in this thread about the pot luck meal. We're planning to bring Apple Cider donuts, and Scotch Eggs. I know this is kind of a random thought, but that's how my brain works.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but at least it's working
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think


Hey Ember....I've never heard of Scotch Eggs before. What are they?

Oh, and I promise not to bring "Barney" over to your house. How bout we stick to "Cars" and "Pirates of the Caribbean" and of course my son's favorite, a DVD all about TRUCKS (big trucks, little trucks, bulldozers, tractors...oooohh it just gets him giddy!) He's ALL BOY. I'll keep Barney, Sesame Street, Cinderella etc... close to our INSIDE dvd!!!

Oh too, for you and Dawg....we're only bringing 2 of our dogs instead of all three (not that it makes much of a difference!) Beauty will spend a little time on vacation in "chez kennel".


----------



## Dawgs

Do I detect that there is a margarita emergency on Thursday night? If so then we will be there! Not sure if we are bringing the boys (dogs) yet since we don't know the campground or the area. As much as we love them ... Sometimes it's nice they stay home.m I will probably let them decide.


----------



## ember

CountryGurl said:


> I read somewhere in this thread about the pot luck meal. We're planning to bring Apple Cider donuts, and Scotch Eggs. I know this is kind of a random thought, but that's how my brain works.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but at least it's working
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think


Hey Ember....I've never heard of Scotch Eggs before. What are they?

Oh, and I promise not to bring "Barney" over to your house. How bout we stick to "Cars" and "Pirates of the Caribbean" and of course my son's favorite, a DVD all about TRUCKS (big trucks, little trucks, bulldozers, tractors...oooohh it just gets him giddy!) He's ALL BOY. I'll keep Barney, Sesame Street, Cinderella etc... close to our INSIDE dvd!!!

Oh too, for you and Dawg....we're only bringing 2 of our dogs instead of all three (not that it makes much of a difference!) Beauty will spend a little time on vacation in "chez kennel".
[/quote]

Hey Stacie,
Whew glad to hear Barney can stay at your house!! I hadn't heard of Scotch Eggs til we went to Fryeburg Fair last fall, and there was a kinda beat up "chuck wagon" with a British flag flying high, and they had a little cardboard and magic marker written sign for Scotch Eggs, and as we sat eating our crabcakes, curiousity got the best of me, and I had to ask!! The old brit told me what they were and gave me "one on the queen" It was so good!! you take a hard boiled (peeled) egg, wrap it in mild sausage, dip it in an egg wash, (this egg wash has a table spoon of Scotch per egg in it) roll it in bread crumbs and deep fry it!! Can be served hot or cold, with or without ketchup or cocktail sauce, sometimes with gravy.


----------



## egregg57

Boy oh boy is it raining here in NH! The snow is retreating! Hope the rolling suite doesn't end up launching itself into Lake Wolfwood! Hopefullt spring will decide to start making herself known around here before too long. This winter has been a long one!

How many more days till the rally? Can't get here soon enough for me!

On another note: Had scotch eggs at the Highland Games a couple of years ago. They WERE good!

Have a good day all!!

Eric


----------



## johnp

Spring is headed your way it is about 65 here









John


----------



## wolfwood

johnp2000 said:


> Spring is headed your way it is about 65 here
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> John


As spoken from the Land of Little Snow









We get ice and rain....


----------



## 3athlete

Code:


"Rear" women? was this a fraudian slip... or is Clair known as a "Rear Woman"?

OK Kevin, it's time to get your eyes examined...6 years from 40? I think NOT!

Stacey:

Yes, we'll definitely do cocktails on Thurs...if Dawg doesn't bring the 'ritas...I've been known to mix a few myself









I'm looking forward to contributing to that rolling bar, and of course, reaping its benefits too











Code:


As spoken from the Land of Little Snow

snow, what snow? I don't see any snow in CT...



Code:


I don't know what your talking about. You guys are just trying to get me in trouble.<br />
<br />
Last I looked - YOU didn't need THEIR help

well said Judi! well said!


----------



## anne72

Is there still room for the NH rally? We're getting our new camper in a few weeks and we thought it would be appropriate for us to break in our camper with the outback family!


----------



## tdvffjohn

Best way to find out is call the campground. As long as you are in the campground, you are a part of the rally. Hope you get a site, you will enjoy yourself, I guarantee









John


----------



## wolfwood

anne72 said:


> Is there still room for the NH rally? We're getting our new camper in a few weeks and we thought it would be appropriate for us to break in our camper with the outback family!


AWESOME!!! As John said, as long as you're in the CG you're part of the RALLY SO call the campground and COME JOIN US!!!


----------



## johnp

tdvffjohn said:


> Best way to find out is call the campground. As long as you are in the campground, you are a part of the rally. Hope you get a site, you will enjoy yourself, I guarantee
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> John


Ah spoken from a man that thinks NH is too far for a weekend









John


----------



## wolfwood

johnp2000 said:


> Best way to find out is call the campground. As long as you are in the campground, you are a part of the rally. Hope you get a site, you will enjoy yourself, I guarantee
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> John


Ah spoken from a man that thinks NH is too far for a weekend









John[/quote]

Thank you, John (p2000). Couldn't have said that better myself!!


----------



## johnp

wolfwood said:


> Best way to find out is call the campground. As long as you are in the campground, you are a part of the rally. Hope you get a site, you will enjoy yourself, I guarantee
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> John


Ah spoken from a man that thinks NH is too far for a weekend









John[/quote]

Thank you, John (p2000). Couldn't have said that better myself!!
[/quote]

If I'm no longer around its for hassassing a moderator









Oh yeh this isn't that other site R#.n$t

John


----------



## ember

Come on over Anne !! DH and I don't want to be the only newbies!!


----------



## egregg57

Come on in Anne! The Kool-Aid I mean water is fine!!!

Seriously, We'd be happy to meet you! A lot of people are showing up Thursday night. It'll be a great time!!

Eric


----------



## tdvffjohn

wolfwood said:


> Best way to find out is call the campground. As long as you are in the campground, you are a part of the rally. Hope you get a site, you will enjoy yourself, I guarantee
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> John


Ah spoken from a man that thinks NH is too far for a weekend









John[/quote]

Thank you, John (p2000). Couldn't have said that better myself!!
[/quote]

As I was typing it, I knew I was gonna be wide open for the comments, thats OK.

I dislike taking the girls out of school for camping and with the cost of fuel, its a long expensive weekend, yea, I know, you re worth it. Its not ruled out completely yet







one never knows.

John


----------



## johnp

As I was typing it, I knew I was gonna be wide open for the comments, thats OK.

I dislike taking the girls out of school for camping and with the cost of fuel, its a long expensive weekend, yea, I know, you re worth it. Its not ruled out completely yet







one never knows.

John
[/quote]

Sorry but I Couldn't resist.

I hear what your saying about pulling the kids out of school. Thats the only reason I don't go to the pig roast becuase I would have to take them out right a the beginning of the year.

John


----------



## tdvffjohn

Actually John, you and your family are missed by us. My girls asked the other day if we would see you this summer, We have not camped together since Cooperstown.

John


----------



## wolfwood

tdvffjohn said:


> Actually John, you and your family are missed by us. My girls asked the other day if we would see you this summer, We have not camped together since Cooperstown.
> 
> John


There's always Ontario......


----------



## johnp

tdvffjohn said:


> Actually John, you and your family are missed by us. My girls asked the other day if we would see you this summer, We have not camped together since Cooperstown.
> 
> John


I could always stuff Penny in a shoe box and send her your way from a few weeks









John


----------



## 3athlete

Code:


I could always stuff Penny in a shoe box and send her your way from a few weeks

can I include my DD-she loves John's kids







I'd miss her, but I think it would be worth the sacrifice


----------



## anne72

We filled out the reservation request this morning and then called to pay for our site but got their answering machine. Hopefully there are some sites left, we'd love to meet everyone. My kids have early release that day so we might just pull them out for the whole day and head up. It's my DS birthday weekend (It's the 15th), his 10th and he wants to forego a party to go camping! He's my miracle boy, born 3 1/2 months early and we didn't think he'd survive and he's a healthy, smart boy, no lingering problems, technology is amazing! Hard to believe he's going to be 10!

As soon as I get a site number I'll post it here! Looking forward to meeting the Outback family!!


----------



## wolfwood

anne72 said:


> We filled out the reservation request this morning and then called to pay for our site but got their answering machine. Hopefully there are some sites left, we'd love to meet everyone. My kids have early release that day so we might just pull them out for the whole day and head up. It's my DS birthday weekend (It's the 15th), his 10th and he wants to forego a party to go camping! He's my miracle boy, born 3 1/2 months early and we didn't think he'd survive and he's a healthy, smart boy, no lingering problems, technology is amazing! Hard to believe he's going to be 10!
> 
> As soon as I get a site number I'll post it here! Looking forward to meeting the Outback family!!


YES!!!

btw - that makes *4 *birthdays to celebrate!!!! Mine's the 19th! Steve's is - - the 12th? 13th? and damar's daughter's b'day, too!! We're clearly going to have to coordinate the cake & ice cream smorgasbord thingy again this year!!!


----------



## tdvffjohn

3athlete said:


> Code:
> 
> 
> I could always stuff Penny in a shoe box and send her your way from a few weeks
> 
> can I include my DD-she loves John's kids
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'd miss her, but I think it would be worth the sacrifice


Send them down


----------



## 3athlete

Code:


It's my DS birthday weekend (It's the 15th), his 10th

my 9 y/o son will be so happy to have someone around his own age!

Wow, what a celebration! 4 b-days...someone better bring a whole lot of candles...ya know, for Judi & Steve ooops I mean the kids!


----------



## egregg57

wolfwood said:


> We filled out the reservation request this morning and then called to pay for our site but got their answering machine. Hopefully there are some sites left, we'd love to meet everyone. My kids have early release that day so we might just pull them out for the whole day and head up. It's my DS birthday weekend (It's the 15th), his 10th and he wants to forego a party to go camping! He's my miracle boy, born 3 1/2 months early and we didn't think he'd survive and he's a healthy, smart boy, no lingering problems, technology is amazing! Hard to believe he's going to be 10!
> 
> As soon as I get a site number I'll post it here! Looking forward to meeting the Outback family!!


YES!!!

btw - that makes *4 *birthdays to celebrate!!!! Mine's the 19th! Steve's is - - the 12th? 13th? and damar's daughter's b'day, too!! We're clearly going to have to coordinate the cake & ice cream smorgasbord thingy again this year!!!
[/quote]

Don't forget Supermom, Her birthday is the 5th and KB too, she's the 1st!!!!


----------



## ember

egregg57 said:


> We filled out the reservation request this morning and then called to pay for our site but got their answering machine. Hopefully there are some sites left, we'd love to meet everyone. My kids have early release that day so we might just pull them out for the whole day and head up. It's my DS birthday weekend (It's the 15th), his 10th and he wants to forego a party to go camping! He's my miracle boy, born 3 1/2 months early and we didn't think he'd survive and he's a healthy, smart boy, no lingering problems, technology is amazing! Hard to believe he's going to be 10!
> 
> As soon as I get a site number I'll post it here! Looking forward to meeting the Outback family!!


YES!!!

btw - that makes *4 *birthdays to celebrate!!!! Mine's the 19th! Steve's is - - the 12th? 13th? and damar's daughter's b'day, too!! We're clearly going to have to coordinate the cake & ice cream smorgasbord thingy again this year!!!
[/quote]

Don't forget Supermom, Her birthday is the 5th and KB too, she's the 1st!!!!
[/quote]

My DH's birthday is the 12th.


----------



## johnp

so many candles what are the firemen going to do









John


----------



## Calvin&Hobbes

johnp2000 said:


> so many candles what are the firemen going to do
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> John


Make dinner? Take a nap? Drive around with their lights on for no apparent reason?

(whoa nelley, here come the donut jokes!!!!!!!!!)


----------



## anne72

wolfwood said:


> We filled out the reservation request this morning and then called to pay for our site but got their answering machine. Hopefully there are some sites left, we'd love to meet everyone. My kids have early release that day so we might just pull them out for the whole day and head up. It's my DS birthday weekend (It's the 15th), his 10th and he wants to forego a party to go camping! He's my miracle boy, born 3 1/2 months early and we didn't think he'd survive and he's a healthy, smart boy, no lingering problems, technology is amazing! Hard to believe he's going to be 10!
> 
> As soon as I get a site number I'll post it here! Looking forward to meeting the Outback family!!


YES!!!

btw - that makes *4 *birthdays to celebrate!!!! Mine's the 19th! Steve's is - - the 12th? 13th? and damar's daughter's b'day, too!! We're clearly going to have to coordinate the cake & ice cream smorgasbord thingy again this year!!!
[/quote]

Not that anyone needs a reason to party but with so many birthdays we should!









Talked to Pricilla, looks like we're all set, she'll send us our site number either tomorrow or Monday but we're in!


----------



## wolfwood

anne72 said:


> Not that anyone needs a reason to party but with so many birthdays we should!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Talked to Pricilla, looks like we're all set, she'll send us our site number either tomorrow or Monday but we're in!


Birthdays ALWAYS get celebrated at Rallies!!!!

<but you're right...this group needs no excuse!. It's ALL a reason to party!!!>


----------



## wolfwood

johnp2000 said:


> so many candles what are the firemen going to do
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> John


WATCH IT, SMART GUY!!!









Besides, Clare and her Fleece have that duty! <sorry, C







but it had to be said)


----------



## egregg57

Bring it on! Between Kampinwitkids and I we'll snuff clare out like...well ...ahh. There'll be no burnin' o the fleece this year!!


----------



## 3athlete

Code:


Besides, Clare and her Fleece have that duty! <sorry, C whistling.gif but it had to be said)

better be careful there wolfie, or you might find another "addition" to your camper










Code:


Make dinner? Take a nap? Drive around with their lights on for no apparent reason?

OOOOhhhh Kevin, I'm not gonna say a word, except, I believe you are outnumbered and the "revenge" of a FF can be, well....I guess we'll just have to let one of them jump in.


----------



## egregg57

Did somebody say donuts..???


----------



## KampinwitKids

3athlete said:


> Code:
> 
> 
> Besides, Clare and her Fleece have that duty! <sorry, C whistling.gif but it had to be said)
> 
> better be careful there wolfie, or you might find another "addition" to your camper
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> Make dinner? Take a nap? Drive around with their lights on for no apparent reason?
> 
> OOOOhhhh Kevin, I'm not gonna say a word, except, I believe you are outnumbered and the "revenge" of a FF can be, well....I guess we'll just have to let one of them jump in.


The Firemans other Bible....
http://www.amazon.com/s/ref=nb_ss_gw/103-0...p;x=11&y=19

The Police prefer....
http://www.amazon.com/Donut-Book-Sally-Lev...1928&sr=8-1

...or if you are of higher ranking.....less pictures, more words!
http://www.amazon.com/Detective-Donut-Goos...928&sr=8-12


----------



## Calvin&Hobbes

Sally levine's book was required reading at the police academy..
The second book? I wrote. lets keep that a secret.


----------



## wolfwood

egregg57 said:


> Did somebody say donuts..???


Absolutely...Choco-covered Boston Creme

Although, I understand Bagels with Cream Cheese works too


----------



## dmbcfd

Now that we've opened this can of worms, check out this Youtube video.






While you're there, check out the other 5 videos in the series.

Steve


----------



## Calvin&Hobbes

We've been watching those- they are pretty funny!


----------



## hatcityhosehauler

Now Kevin, we don't really want to go down that road,....again do we. Steve might have to bring his friend. We know how well you two got along in the fall.


----------



## dmbcfd

I wouldn't do that! I might have them send Kevin for backup, though.

You have to see video #5 to understand.

Steve


----------



## anne72

wolfwood said:


> Our SOB/Cougar friends just confirmed that they'll be joining us in *Site #87*. Tina - for record keeping purposes...they are "Bill & Joanne"


We just got an email from Pricilla saying she put us on site #87? I wonder if we should be concerned?


----------



## egregg57

anne72 said:


> Our SOB/Cougar friends just confirmed that they'll be joining us in *Site #87*. Tina - for record keeping purposes...they are "Bill & Joanne"


We just got an email from Pricilla saying she put us on site #87? I wonder if we should be concerned?
[/quote]

Nope, no worries! 87 is good!


----------



## Calvin&Hobbes

dmbcfd said:


> I wouldn't do that! I might have them send Kevin for backup, though.
> 
> You have to see video #5 to understand.
> 
> Steve


You are a cruel man. All I can say is that I am a trained observer.


----------



## anne72

egregg57 said:


> Our SOB/Cougar friends just confirmed that they'll be joining us in *Site #87*. Tina - for record keeping purposes...they are "Bill & Joanne"


We just got an email from Pricilla saying she put us on site #87? I wonder if we should be concerned?
[/quote]

Nope, no worries! 87 is good!
[/quote]

Perfect!


----------



## wolfwood

egregg57 said:


> Our SOB/Cougar friends just confirmed that they'll be joining us in *Site #87*. Tina - for record keeping purposes...they are "Bill & Joanne"


We just got an email from Pricilla saying she put us on site #87? I wonder if we should be concerned?[/quote]
Nope, no worries! 87 is good![/quote]
Eric or Tina....perhaps you would post an updated Site list


----------



## Calvin&Hobbes

Yeah- As I recall, #87 is Bill and Joanne- SOB'rs... unless they bailed? maybe a wagon mistress phone call to confirm some sites and a site map will straighten things out


----------



## Calvin&Hobbes

hatcityhosehauler said:


> Now Kevin, we don't really want to go down that road,....again do we. Steve might have to bring his friend. We know how well you two got along in the fall.


Ahhhhhh Yes. I feel the hair standing up on the back of my neck now.....


----------



## egregg57

No worries, Tina told me last night that she is going to be into the Rally thread to look things over and get things firmed up. Priscilla is very good at what she does. I doubt very highly that anyone is double booked on a site.

Still i will send an E-mail to Tina so she can specifically ask. Just weeks away folks!! I can't wait!

Eric


----------



## CountryGurl

egregg57 said:


> Just weeks away folks!! I can't wait!
> 
> Eric


YEE-HAW!!!! Bring on those margaritas!!


----------



## wolfwood

Calvin&Hobbes said:


> Yeah- As I recall, #87 is Bill and Joanne- SOB'rs...* unless they bailed? *maybe a wagon mistress phone call to confirm some sites and a site map will straighten things out


Not that I'm aware of...but anything is possible, I guess.







After all, they are USAFretired


----------



## Doft

Just an update for us. Due to budget constraints for the state, I won't be in Colordao the week before the rally.
We have changed our reservation to arrive on Thursday and leave on Sunday.

I'm starting to wonder if all of that snow on and around the outback will be gone by then.










Jim


----------



## Calvin&Hobbes

Cool- this is beginning to sound like a good long weekend rally...!


----------



## wolfwood

Calvin&Hobbes said:


> Cool- this is *beginning* to sound like a good long weekend rally...!


???


----------



## egregg57

All I can say is Let's take the week off!!!


----------



## ember

egregg57 said:


> All I can say is Let's take the week off!!!


To that I add X10


----------



## egregg57

Tick Tock, Tick Tock 8 Weeks and counting!!


----------



## Calvin&Hobbes

SO..... how's everyone doing?


----------



## egregg57

Good here! Supermom will be on in just a moment. I am making her sit down, relax and tend to bidness!!


----------



## ember

HI Calvin and Hobbes,
We're doing okay here, but are SO ready for spring!! Do you have a pic of the "mega bar"? DH was describing it to my brothers yesterday!! I think we may have a few more SOB'ers signing up just to see your bar!!
Cya soon!!








Ember


----------



## egregg57

ember said:


> HI Calvin and Hobbes,
> We're doing okay here, but are SO ready for spring!! Do you have a pic of the "mega bar"? DH was describing it to my brothers yesterday!! I think we may have a few more SOB'ers signing up just to see your bar!!
> Cya soon!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ember


Hold on! I think I have one!


----------



## johnp

Things to do with the storage compartments,some make it a bar and for one of the World Series games last year I had a flat screen in mine at Normandy Farms. It was nice to sit by the fire and watch the Red Sox win









John


----------



## egregg57

Kevin deleted them from his Photobucket link!! Hey Kevin!How 'bout the Rolling Nimitz Class Suite Bar?!! Hook us up!!


----------



## Calvin&Hobbes

Hmmm. Thats odd, we didn't delete them. maybe they rotate out after awhile. ANYWAY, I am working on a "new and improved" RQS Bar. Its my winter mod project, to keep me occupied during these non camping months. I would love to share the pics, but...that would ruin the suprise! I just need to come up with a name for the bar...really more of a "system" that a bar..but I digress....
The "Outbackers bar"? the "outback OutBackers bar"? the inback outback watering hole? the "Do drop inn"? ugh. this has been a long winter.


----------



## hatcityhosehauler

Calvin&Hobbes said:


> Hmmm. Thats odd, we didn't delete them. maybe they rotate out after awhile. ANYWAY, I am working on a "new and improved" RQS Bar. Its my winter mod project, to keep me occupied during these non camping months. I would love to share the pics, but...that would ruin the suprise! I just need to come up with a name for the bar...really more of a "system" that a bar..but I digress....
> The "Outbackers bar"? the "outback OutBackers bar"? the inback outback watering hole? the "Do drop inn"? ugh. this has been a long winter.


How about the "Dounut Shop"?









Sorry, couldn't resist.









Tim


----------



## CountryGurl

egregg57 said:


> Kevin deleted them from his Photobucket link!! Hey Kevin!How 'bout the Rolling Nimitz Class Suite Bar?!! Hook us up!!


Delete outback pics? NEVER! We simply placed them into their own folder named, "Vermont Rally1". I believe they are still public, so if you can view them, go for it and let us know if it works! This whole Photobucket thing still sometimes confuses me. Hey, if you go there, look at the video under "kids" of Allie----SO CUTE! She's helping us clean up Shelby's pee (again).

And I think THE DOUGHNUT SHOP is cute! Of course THE FRUIT STAND would also work (appletinis, strawberry margaritas, banana daquaris......)


----------



## 3athlete

Code:


THE FRUIT STAND would also work (appletinis, strawberry margaritas, banana daquaris......)

Staci,

I like this, but what about Bar None, O-bar, Don't go far, bar, or OMG, it's a BAR!

It's really been a long winter and I'm *really* itching to get out!


----------



## Dawgs

Made It!! Just arrived in New Hampshire a couple of days ago and getting ready for the rally. I know I'm early but I guess I wanted to get here before BEFORE IT SNOWED! ... Anymore.

As for naming a portable bar ... How about making it look like an ambulance and calling it the MARGARITA-MEDIC ... Okay ... Sorry.


----------



## johnp

Ok I think your a little early like by 45 days.

I'm still trying to figure out when to make the first trip or worse what will it be in









John


----------



## hatcityhosehauler

johnp2000 said:


> Ok I think your a little early like by 45 days.
> 
> I'm still trying to figure out when to make the first trip or worse what will it be in
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> John


The way this winter/spring is going, a snowmobile might be appropriate. It was 19 when I left for work this morning.









Come on warm weather.

Tim


----------



## 3athlete

Code:


Come on warm weather.

just saw the weather report for this week. mid to high 50s and even high 60s tomorrow (although there will be rain)

Hold on everyone, Spring is a comin'!

Slowly but surely, it is coming... 7 weeks (49 days) and counting...


----------



## Dawgs

johnp2000 said:


> Ok I think your a little early like by 45 days.
> 
> I'm still trying to figure out when to make the first trip or worse what will it be in
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> John


Yeah I know it seems like were early ... But actually we just moved here so .... So we could be on time for the rally ... Yeah thats it!

No really. We did just move here. Holly was raised in Concord and she wanted to be back here so ... Here we are! I was considering Hawaii myself.


----------



## egregg57

Dawgs said:


> Ok I think your a little early like by 45 days.
> 
> I'm still trying to figure out when to make the first trip or worse what will it be in
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> John


Yeah I know it seems like were early ... But actually we just moved here so .... So we could be on time for the rally ... Yeah thats it!

No really. We did just move here. Holly was raised in Concord and she wanted to be back here so ... Here we are! I was considering Hawaii myself.
[/quote]

Well!! Welcome back!!!! Wow! I have heard of some hard core ralliers (sp







) But sheesh! that takes the cake!

Eric


----------



## ember

Dawgs said:


> Ok I think your a little early like by 45 days.
> 
> I'm still trying to figure out when to make the first trip or worse what will it be in
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> John


Yeah I know it seems like were early ... But actually we just moved here so .... So we could be on time for the rally ... Yeah thats it!

No really. We did just move here. Holly was raised in Concord and she wanted to be back here so ... Here we are! I was considering Hawaii myself.
[/quote]







Hey welcome back to the Northeast!! I always love it when I hear of someone coming back here from out west, because our son moved out to AZ about 4 years ago, and hearing of someone coming back gives me hope that he will also move back. 
TTFN
Ember


----------



## wolfwood

Dawgs said:


> Ok I think your a little early like by 45 days.
> 
> I'm still trying to figure out when to make the first trip or worse what will it be in
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> John


Yeah I know it seems like were early ... But actually we just moved here so .... So we could be on time for the rally ... Yeah thats it!

No really. We did just move here. Holly was raised in Concord and she wanted to be back here so ... Here we are! I was considering Hawaii myself.
[/quote]
WELCOME HOME!!!! (Me? I LOVE NH but, right about now, I certainly would have voted for Hawaii, too!!!)


----------



## egregg57

North East Rally goers! Here are a couple of legends from the White Mountains to whet your appetite! 

Enjoy!

Eric



*LEGEND OF MT. CHOCORUA*

Mount Chocorua's legend goes all the way back to the early 18th Century when this region was home to the Peqwagget tribe. When British colonists arrived and bloodshed ensued, the tribe headed north. Chocorua, a proud and bold chief, however, refused to go. Chocorua raised his son Tuamba to believe that the land of mountains was theirs and not the white man's.

Chocorua, however, did manage to befriend settler Cornelius Campbell and his family. Chocorua trusted the Campbells enough to put Tuamba in their care while he went north for a tribal pow-wow. Unfortunately, Tuamba ate some poison that was meant to drive off the local wolves and died. The grieving Campbells buried the young Indian.

Two months later, while Cornelius was away from the farm, Chief Chocorua returned to find his son dead. He killed Cornelius' wife and young son and ran off screaming to his mountains.

When Cornelius discovered that his family had been slain, he knew right away that Chocorua was responsible and set off to avenge his loved ones. Cornelius finally caught up with the fleeing Indian at the top of the highest mountain peak. Chocorua raised his arms to the sky and shouted, "Evil spirits breathe death upon the cattle of the white man! Wind and fire destroy your dwellings! Panthers and wolves howl and grow fat on your bones. Chocorua goes now to the Great Spirit!" Chocorua then leapt off the mountain and fell to his death on the rocks below.

Two years later, the body of Cornelius was found dead, partially eaten by wolves. One hundred years to the day of his death a devastating plague killed all the cattle from Albany to Conway, New Hampshire. Remember this haunting legend ~ to climb Chocorua is to also step back into the mists of time and remember those who come before us.



Legend of Lake Winnipesaukee

"Many moons ago on the northern shore of this beautiful lake there lived a great chief, Wonaton, renowned for his great courage in war, and for the beauty of his fair daughter, Mineola. She had many suitors, but refused them all. One day, Adiwando, the young chief of a hostile tribe to the south, hearing so much of the fair Mineola, paddled across the lake and fearlessly entered the village of his enemies. Her father happened to be away at the time, and admiring his courage, the rest of the Indians did not harm him. Before long, he and the Indian maid were desperately in love with each other. Wonaton, on his return, was exceedingly wroth to find the chief of the enemy in his camp and a suitor for the hand of his daughter, that he immediately raised his tomahawk to kill him. Mineola, rushing in between them, pleaded with her father for the life of her lover, and finally succeeded in reconciling them. After the wedding ceremony, the whole tribe accompanied the two in their canoes halfway across the lake. The sky when they started was overcast and the waters black, but just as they were about to turn and leave them, the sun came out and the waters sparkled around the canoe of Mineola and Adiwando. "This is a good omen," said Wonaton, "and hereafter these waters shall be called Winnipesaukee, or 'Smile of the Great Spirit'."



*CHIEF KANCAMAGUS*

Kancamagus was the son of Nanamocomuck who was Sachem of the Non-praying Pennacooks. He was the nephew of the Pennacook Chief Wonalancet, who was the son of Chief Passaconaway. During the King Philip's War, Kancamagus traveled with his father from the Wachusetts to the Androscoggins where they opposed the English immigrants because they were arriving in larger numbers and building closer to the Indians' fishing, hunting, and planting sites. Kancamagus became a Sagamore at the Androscroggins and bravely fought the English with Squanto and the Sacos in 1675-1678. 

Kancamagus became a chief in 1685. He tried to be friends with the English, but he was abused and mistreated. Kancamagus united the Pennacooks, Ossipees, Pequakets, Sacos, Androscroggins, and others to oppose the English settlers in 1689. Kancamagus finally led the Pennacooks in their last uprising against the white settlers. Kancamagus planned and executed the attack on Dover, N.H. [Cocheco Massacre] in 1686. Both sides suffered heavy casualties and the Pennacooks were almost exterminated. The Pennacooks attacked a group of homes along the Cocheco River killing twenty-three and capturing twenty-nine inhabitants. They also killed Waldron, Sr. because of his trickery earlier. He was defeated and disheartened as he lead his people in retreat to the Abenaki village in St. Frances, Quebec.

Today place names like Kancamagus Mountain and Kancamagus Highway are all that preserve his memory.


----------



## johnp

You forgot one of the more modern legends of great powers










John


----------



## ember

hey all you technical dudes and dudettes, can you put a countdown clock on here??


----------



## egregg57

johnp2000 said:


> You forgot one of the more modern legends of great powers
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> John


 Oh yes...the Fable of Staff!! Yes. Silly insignificant story, interesting none-the-less


----------



## wolfwood

egregg57 said:


> Oh yes...the Fable of Staff!! Yes. Silly insignificant story, interesting none-the-less


*And just whom are you calling "INSIGNIFICANT" ???








HHHHHMMMMMMMMMM???????????????????
*


----------



## johnp

Now your in trouble. Don't make her mad. Or at least wait until you get your trailer home safe. She could fill that thing with snow real easy.

Just how many cubic feet of snow can you stuff into a 31rqs anyway









John


----------



## wolfwood

johnp2000 said:


> Now your in trouble. Don't make her mad. Or at least wait until you get your trailer home safe. She could fill that thing with snow real easy.
> 
> Just how many cubic feet of snow can you stuff into a 31rqs anyway
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> John


lots


----------



## 3athlete

Code:


Just how many cubic feet of snow can you stuff into a 31rqs anyway devil2.gif

and just turn on the AC and it will still be there in May


----------



## egregg57

wolfwood said:


> Oh yes...the Fable of Staff!! Yes. Silly insignificant story, interesting none-the-less


*And just whom are you calling "INSIGNIFICANT" ???








HHHHHMMMMMMMMMM???????????????????
*
[/quote]

Who? Me Ha I don't think I would actually need to use that many letters to describe staff.


----------



## 3athlete

do we have a list and final "map" of where everyone is? i would love to see one


----------



## egregg57

3athlete said:


> do we have a list and final "map" of where everyone is? i would love to see one


Tina did it last night. I think I am going to have to help her put it up though. She isn't as savy with this forum format as some others!


----------



## ember

egregg57 said:


> do we have a list and final "map" of where everyone is? i would love to see one


Tina did it last night. I think I am going to have to help her put it up though. She isn't as savy with this forum format as some others!








[/quote]

Great!! I'd love to see it!!


----------



## Calvin&Hobbes

ohhhh the anticipation............!


----------



## Dawgs

ZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZ..... Huh!? No .. I cant wait to see it either .... See what?


----------



## wolfwood

Dawgs said:


> ZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZ..... Huh!? No .. I cant wait to see it either .... See what?


Oh yeah. You're gonna like this crew....


----------



## johnp

Is somebody trying to upload the map on a dialup connection or something









Or will it be a picture after we all get there.









John


----------



## Calvin&Hobbes

stand by to stand by. Eric is working on the latest in computer graphics.. an artist rendition of the campground and our spaces.


----------



## 3athlete

Code:


an artist rendition of the campground and our spaces

can he make my camper a 32BHDS? it is an "artists rendition" of course.

think it could work???????


----------



## Calvin&Hobbes

Sure...there's an old saying round these parts... "a lil putty and paint, make it what it aint..." with that rendition, maybe he can make me look like Ben Afleck.


----------



## 3athlete

Code:


 "a lil putty and paint, make it what it aint..." with that rendition, maybe he can make me look like Ben Afleck.

he's an artist, not a magician









sorry Kevin, you just set yourself up for that one


----------



## Dawgs

It's nice to see that the Outbackers in New England are a civil group.....


----------



## wolfwood

Dawgs said:


> It's nice to see that the Outbackers in New England are a civil group.....


You're new to the group - so we'll let this go - THIS TIME!!! But, Dawgs, there will be NO name calling!! Got it?


----------



## KampinwitKids

...all right I guess I need to come clean, I feel kinda guilty here, Camping in my Outback at Normandy Farms without the rest of you all. Not that I need a reason to drink, but it is raining....so much for getting things opened up...

Is anyone else coming here this Weekend to camp in the rain!


----------



## Dawgs

wolfwood said:


> It's nice to see that the Outbackers in New England are a civil group.....


You're new to the group - so we'll let this go - THIS TIME!!! But, Dawgs, there will be NO name calling!! Got it?
[/quote]

Name calling? No you misunderstand ... I only meant that in the most ... uh ... "civil" way. It just goes to show you that I cant be trusted with an internet connection.

BTW ... I am informed that we may have a mutual aquaintance in the west. "DOXIEDOGLOVER"? Holly and I had dinner with her and her husband when we started with the Outbackers group there. Nice people. ... Very civil.


----------



## wolfwood

Dawgs said:


> It's nice to see that the Outbackers in New England are a civil group.....


You're new to the group - so we'll let this go - THIS TIME!!! But, Dawgs, there will be NO name calling!! Got it?
[/quote]

Name calling? No you misunderstand ... I only meant that in the most ... uh ... "civil" way. It just goes to show you that I cant be trusted with an internet connection.

BTW ... I am informed that we may have a mutual aquaintance in the west. "DOXIEDOGLOVER"? Holly and I had dinner with her and her husband when we started with the Outbackers group there. Nice people. ... Very civil.
[/quote]
There ya' go again!!! Using that "C" word









Yeah - T. just sent me a PM ....just learned that you guys moved up here. I suggested that moving from WA to NH was the newest & hottest trend and that, now that other Outbackers are trying it, _they_ really oughta get with the program, too.







Got a real interesting response ....


----------



## johnp

KampinwitKids said:


> ...all right I guess I need to come clean, I feel kinda guilty here, Camping in my Outback at Normandy Farms without the rest of you all. Not that I need a reason to drink, but it is raining....so much for getting things opened up...
> 
> Is anyone else coming here this Weekend to camp in the rain!


Not this weekend but we might hit there during school vacation for a few days. 
At least there is always something to do at Normandy

John


----------



## egregg57

Dawgs said:


> It's nice to see that the Outbackers in New England are a civil group.....


You're new to the group - so we'll let this go - THIS TIME!!! But, Dawgs, there will be NO name calling!! Got it?
[/quote]

Name calling? No you misunderstand ... I only meant that in the most ... uh ... "civil" way. It just goes to show you that I cant be trusted with an internet connection.

BTW ... I am informed that we may have a mutual aquaintance in the west. "DOXIEDOGLOVER"? Holly and I had dinner with her and her husband when we started with the Outbackers group there. Nice people. ... Very civil.
[/quote]

Don't worry about Wolfie, Dawgs! She's all bark and no bite!


----------



## wolfwood

egregg57 said:


> It's nice to see that the Outbackers in New England are a civil group.....


You're new to the group - so we'll let this go - THIS TIME!!! But, Dawgs, there will be NO name calling!! Got it?
[/quote]

Name calling? No you misunderstand ... I only meant that in the most ... uh ... "civil" way. It just goes to show you that I cant be trusted with an internet connection.

BTW ... I am informed that we may have a mutual aquaintance in the west. "DOXIEDOGLOVER"? Holly and I had dinner with her and her husband when we started with the Outbackers group there. Nice people. ... Very civil.
[/quote]

Don't worry about Wolfie, Dawgs! She's all bark and no bite!








[/quote]
*ERIC!!!! DON'T start!!!!!*


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too

Dawgs said:


> It's nice to see that the Outbackers in New England are a civil group.....


You're new to the group - so we'll let this go - THIS TIME!!! But, Dawgs, there will be NO name calling!! Got it?
[/quote]

Name calling? No you misunderstand ... I only meant that in the most ... uh ... "civil" way. It just goes to show you that I cant be trusted with an internet connection.

BTW ... I am informed that we may have a mutual aquaintance in the west. "DOXIEDOGLOVER"? Holly and I had dinner with her and her husband when we started with the Outbackers group there. Nice people. ... Very civil.
[/quote]
Steve and Holly! I miss you even tho I only met you once!







sure woulda been fun to be side by side at the fall rally but no, Rick had to go and hurt his leg at work. Sheesh, how rude! Ya know, Holly and I could have been BIG trouble together. Now I'll have to pass the reigns to Judi to be obnoxious and fun with Holly! Might wanna watch your margarita intake Steve, those two might need supervision!








Oh, and for the name calling? Rick might fall for "civil" and under the category of "civil" but did I really come across that way?


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too

hatcityhosehauler said:


> Hmmm. Thats odd, we didn't delete them. maybe they rotate out after awhile. ANYWAY, I am working on a "new and improved" RQS Bar. Its my winter mod project, to keep me occupied during these non camping months. I would love to share the pics, but...that would ruin the suprise! I just need to come up with a name for the bar...really more of a "system" that a bar..but I digress....
> The "Outbackers bar"? the "outback OutBackers bar"? the inback outback watering hole? the "Do drop inn"? ugh. this has been a long winter.


How about the "Dounut Shop"?









Sorry, couldn't resist.









Tim
[/quote]
um, you have problems with donuts ? hmmm????


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too

wolfwood said:


> It's nice to see that the Outbackers in New England are a civil group.....


You're new to the group - so we'll let this go - THIS TIME!!! But, Dawgs, there will be NO name calling!! Got it?
[/quote]

Name calling? No you misunderstand ... I only meant that in the most ... uh ... "civil" way. It just goes to show you that I cant be trusted with an internet connection.

BTW ... I am informed that we may have a mutual aquaintance in the west. "DOXIEDOGLOVER"? Holly and I had dinner with her and her husband when we started with the Outbackers group there. Nice people. ... Very civil.
[/quote]
There ya' go again!!! Using that "C" word









Yeah - T. just sent me a PM ....just learned that you guys moved up here. I suggested that moving from WA to NH was the newest & hottest trend and that, now that other Outbackers are trying it, _they_ really oughta get with the program, too.







Got a real interesting response ....








[/quote]

Rick would have one heckuva commute to work!


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too

egregg57 said:


> It's nice to see that the Outbackers in New England are a civil group.....


You're new to the group - so we'll let this go - THIS TIME!!! But, Dawgs, there will be NO name calling!! Got it?
[/quote]

Name calling? No you misunderstand ... I only meant that in the most ... uh ... "civil" way. It just goes to show you that I cant be trusted with an internet connection.

BTW ... I am informed that we may have a mutual aquaintance in the west. "DOXIEDOGLOVER"? Holly and I had dinner with her and her husband when we started with the Outbackers group there. Nice people. ... Very civil.
[/quote]

Don't worry about Wolfie, Dawgs! She's all bark and no bite!








[/quote]
Oh Eric, you just never learn. Get out your tweezers and splinter medicine, I hear some bagpipes. I believe Staff is awakening from a winter nap too...........run Eric, run...........while you still can.


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too

wolfwood said:


> It's nice to see that the Outbackers in New England are a civil group.....


You're new to the group - so we'll let this go - THIS TIME!!! But, Dawgs, there will be NO name calling!! Got it?
[/quote]

Name calling? No you misunderstand ... I only meant that in the most ... uh ... "civil" way. It just goes to show you that I cant be trusted with an internet connection.

BTW ... I am informed that we may have a mutual aquaintance in the west. "DOXIEDOGLOVER"? Holly and I had dinner with her and her husband when we started with the Outbackers group there. Nice people. ... Very civil.
[/quote]

Don't worry about Wolfie, Dawgs! She's all bark and no bite!








[/quote]
*ERIC!!!! DON'T start!!!!!*
[/quote]
no, it's ok Wolfie, let him start. Have you not shown him your friend you got just for him??? To keep in his own backyard .
scroll down
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
..
.
.
.
.

.


----------



## egregg57

wolfwood said:


> It's nice to see that the Outbackers in New England are a civil group.....


You're new to the group - so we'll let this go - THIS TIME!!! But, Dawgs, there will be NO name calling!! Got it?
[/quote]

Name calling? No you misunderstand ... I only meant that in the most ... uh ... "civil" way. It just goes to show you that I cant be trusted with an internet connection.

BTW ... I am informed that we may have a mutual aquaintance in the west. "DOXIEDOGLOVER"? Holly and I had dinner with her and her husband when we started with the Outbackers group there. Nice people. ... Very civil.
[/quote]

Don't worry about Wolfie, Dawgs! She's all bark and no bite!








[/quote]
*ERIC!!!! DON'T start!!!!!*
[/quote]

MMMMWWWWAAAAAHHHHAAAA HAAAA!!!!

I never stopped!!!


----------



## egregg57

Doxie-Doglover-Too said:


> It's nice to see that the Outbackers in New England are a civil group.....


You're new to the group - so we'll let this go - THIS TIME!!! But, Dawgs, there will be NO name calling!! Got it?
[/quote]

Name calling? No you misunderstand ... I only meant that in the most ... uh ... "civil" way. It just goes to show you that I cant be trusted with an internet connection.

BTW ... I am informed that we may have a mutual aquaintance in the west. "DOXIEDOGLOVER"? Holly and I had dinner with her and her husband when we started with the Outbackers group there. Nice people. ... Very civil.
[/quote]

Don't worry about Wolfie, Dawgs! She's all bark and no bite!








[/quote]
Oh Eric, you just never learn. Get out your tweezers and splinter medicine, I hear some bagpipes. I believe Staff is awakening from a winter nap too...........run Eric, run...........while you still can.
[/quote]

Oh no, Doxie!! Skullwood Lives!!!


----------



## wolfwood

egregg57 said:


> Oh no, Doxie!! Skullwood Lives!!!


Not to worry, Doxie. Eric's trusted "skullwood" ??????









A long stick with a kid's Halloween flashlight taped to the end....

Now - that extra TT in our backyard...THAT's something that *somebody* might want to "worry" about


----------



## egregg57

wolfwood said:


> Oh no, Doxie!! Skullwood Lives!!!


Not to worry, Doxie. Eric's trusted "skullwood" ??????







A long stick with a kid's Halloween flashlight taped to the end....

Now - that extra TT in our backyard...THAT's something that *somebody* might want to "worry" about









[/quote]

Hmmm I wonder if it's possible to tow two at a time........


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too

egregg57 said:


> Oh no, Doxie!! Skullwood Lives!!!


Not to worry, Doxie. Eric's trusted "skullwood" ??????







A long stick with a kid's Halloween flashlight taped to the end....

Now - that extra TT in our backyard...THAT's something that *somebody* might want to "worry" about









[/quote]

Hmmm I wonder if it's possible to tow two at a time........








[/quote]
you are assuming BOTH of them are in towing condition.


----------



## wolfwood

egregg57 said:


> Oh no, Doxie!! Skullwood Lives!!!


Not to worry, Doxie. Eric's trusted "skullwood" ??????







A long stick with a kid's Halloween flashlight taped to the end....

Now - that extra TT in our backyard...THAT's something that *somebody* might want to "worry" about







[/quote]

Hmmm I wonder if it's possible to tow two at a time........







[/quote]

Bud, you might want to concentrate on towing *ONE*









....just sayin'.....


----------



## egregg57

wolfwood said:


> Oh no, Doxie!! Skullwood Lives!!!


Not to worry, Doxie. Eric's trusted "skullwood" ??????







A long stick with a kid's Halloween flashlight taped to the end....

Now - that extra TT in our backyard...THAT's something that *somebody* might want to "worry" about







[/quote]

Hmmm I wonder if it's possible to tow two at a time........







[/quote]

Bud, you might want to concentrate on towing *ONE*









....just sayin'.....

[/quote]

OH REALLY!!


----------



## egregg57

You know it's a good day when you get into Wolfie's braids and stir up the pot a bit!!









AND There is a Miata in her Garage! I saw it, and I LICKED It!!


----------



## johnp

Be carefull you two if you expell anymore hot air up there in NH all the snow will melt at once and flood New England.

John


----------



## wolfwood

johnp2000 said:


> Be carefull you two if you expell anymore hot air up there in NH all the snow will melt at once and flood New England.
> 
> John


One can only hope this snow leaves soon...and Eric can get out and play!


----------



## Staff

johnp2000 said:


> You forgot one of the more modern legends of great powers
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> John


thank you John, it does appear that at least annually Eric has to have a few, shall we say "reminders" of the powers invested to me by the women of Wolfwood. Every time he comes out to play his dastardly evil games....he loses! but I am refreshed, rejuvenated and READY! My own personal posse has grown by 2 more 4 leggeds. King Chui and Princess Mara have sharp teeth and oh so sharp claws. Tadger and Seeker can hold their own should an occupant of Wolfwood or item on Wolfwood property become the object of Eric's evil ways. We're warning you, cause no harm and no harm will be done.


----------



## hatcityhosehauler

This thread is about a rally,.....isn't it??????


----------



## johnp

It used to be









John


----------



## KampinwitKids

johnp2000 said:


> ...all right I guess I need to come clean, I feel kinda guilty here, Camping in my Outback at Normandy Farms without the rest of you all. Not that I need a reason to drink, but it is raining....so much for getting things opened up...
> 
> Is anyone else coming here this Weekend to camp in the rain!


Not this weekend but we might hit there during school vacation for a few days. 
At least there is always something to do at Normandy

John
[/quote]
Nice, we will be here M-F on # 7, missed meeting you all last Oct, we had another family with us, too many little ones, but we had a great time.

Sure is good to be back here, at Normandy, even with the rain.

.....Tim drank a bottle of Doublewood for you!......Tomorrow, I'll see if you liked the Talisker


----------



## johnp

Looks like we will be there on the 11-15th. That gives me a week to mount the Pullrite hitch,prep and load the trailer, put the summer tires back on it and road test it. now if we could only get some good weather. Have fun.

John


----------



## hatcityhosehauler

> .....Tim drank a bottle of Doublewood for you!......Tomorrow, I'll see if you liked the Talisker


I'm sure I will. I'll be thinking of you this weekend, while I'm at work....Sat, Sun, and Mon. Clare really wanted to go camping this weekend too. Of course, with the rain, I'm not that disappointed. Next weekend, I'm off to Emmitsburg, Maryland for 3 days on the Federal Government. YIPPEE! Our tax dollars at work.

For those who don't know, the National Fire Academy is in Emmitsburg, MD (about 20 miles south of Gettysburg, and 20 miles east of Camp David). Nothing but dialup down there, so I don't know if I will be getting on the forum much.

Tim


----------



## egregg57

hatcityhosehauler said:


> .....Tim drank a bottle of Doublewood for you!......Tomorrow, I'll see if you liked the Talisker
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sure I will. I'll be thinking of you this weekend, while I'm at work....Sat, Sun, and Mon. Clare really wanted to go camping this weekend too. Of course, with the rain, I'm not that disappointed. Next weekend, I'm off to Emmitsburg, Maryland for 3 days on the Federal Government. YIPPEE! Our tax dollars at work.
> 
> For those who don't know, the National Fire Academy is in Emmitsburg, MD (about 20 miles south of Gettysburg, and 20 miles east of Camp David). Nothing but dialup down there, so I don't know if I will be getting on the forum much.
> 
> Tim
Click to expand...

 Been There! Managing Fire Ground Tactics: Tactics. It was cool!


----------



## Calvin&Hobbes

As an aside, we have two little ones, 2 and 3. We watch lots of "Dora the explorer"... there's a cute little ditty in the show, when Dora is looking to find her way. Her backpack produces a rolled up piece of paper, and it sings...
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
..
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
. I'm the Map, I'm the map, I'm the map, I'm the map, I'm the map, I'm the map, I'm the map, I'm the map, I'm the map, I'm the map, I'm the map, I'm the map, I'm the map, I'm the map, I'm the map, I'm the map, I'm the map!!!!!

Now lets see, what were we waiting for Eric/Tina??? it slips me at the moment.....


----------



## egregg57

Hmm....Supermom is slackin'!!


----------



## egregg57

Campground Map

Here ya go!


----------



## hatcityhosehauler

But where are all the names of where people are staying????


----------



## egregg57

hatcityhosehauler said:


> But where are all the names of where people are staying????


Now you're getting picky!


----------



## dmbcfd

Sorry Eric, but anyone can see that map. Inquiring minds are getting impatient. Not me, I don't care, walking is good for you. Who stays on their own site anyway?

Steve


----------



## 3athlete

Code:


and I [color="#FF0000"]LICKED[/color] It!!

EEEEWWWW Eric, why would you lick a car? You people from NH (except you and Kathi of course Judi) are really weird.

We here in the more normal state of CT LIKE  cars...not LICK them

and Kevin, I loved your Dora reference...it brings back many, uh, happy? memories of watching cartoons with the kids,
and of course, brings to mind that the map of OUR sites hasn't been posted YET....


----------



## Calvin&Hobbes

I was wondering the same thing, Claire. Licked the Miata? what did it taste like, Mazda? But then again, I might lick a Mustang. Especially a 2008 limited edition Bullitt mustang, like the one Steve McQueen drove in Bullitt. Hey, wasn't he a detective? Hummmmmmmm......irony!


----------



## wolfwood

3athlete said:


> Code:
> 
> 
> and I [color="#FF0000"]LICKED[/color] It!!
> 
> EEEEWWWW Eric, why would you lick a car? You people from NH (except you and Kathi of course Judi) are really weird.
> 
> We here in the more normal state of CT LIKE  cars...not LICK them
> 
> and Kevin, I loved your Dora reference...it brings back many, uh, happy? memories of watching cartoons with the kids,
> and of course, brings to mind that the map of OUR sites hasn't been posted YET....


Clare - you're right!!! They he can be wierd up here!!

And as for the "


> (except you and Kathi of course Judi)


 ... must have something to do with the CT roots both Kathy & I have


----------



## supermom

hatcityhosehauler said:


> But where are all the names of where people are staying????


Hi there!

I got in touch with the campground last week and received what I believe to be the most current list of names and site numbers. Unfortunately, I only have the last names given for the reservations and no way to match up the Outbackers screen name with the last name on the reservation. Can everyone who is attending, please send me a PM with your last name, number of people in your group (kids & adults) and what you will be bringing for the Potluck on Friday night? This way, I can help out with the site information and give the campground a number of people to expect for the BBQ and breakfast. Now that our rally is a little over a month away, I will be checking my PMs and the website daily for information and questions







.

Thank you for your help.

Spring has sprung!!

Supermom!


----------



## ember

I've PM'd info. Thanks for all the time and effort for coordinating this!!








C'ya next month. 
Ember


----------



## egregg57

3athlete said:


> Code:
> 
> 
> and I [color="#FF0000"]LICKED[/color] It!!
> 
> EEEEWWWW Eric, why would you lick a car? You people from NH (except you and Kathi of course Judi) are really weird.
> 
> We here in the more normal state of CT LIKE cars...not LICK them
> 
> and Kevin, I loved your Dora reference...it brings back many, uh, happy? memories of watching cartoons with the kids,
> and of course, brings to mind that the map of OUR sites hasn't been posted YET....


Have you ever licked Wolfie's Miata? You haven't LIVED till you have!!


----------



## 3athlete

Code:


Have you ever licked Wolfie's Miata? You haven't LIVED till you have!!

Well, guess I'll have to be "unhappy" 'til I die...just not my thing to lick cars.



Code:


... must have something to do with the CT roots both Kathy & I have

but of course

thanks supermom...sending pm now. I'll have to go back and look at what I volunteered Tim to make for the potluck


----------



## johnp

I know how about MIATA stew









or Blackwood fries









or







kababs









why did the sky just get very dark over my house









John


----------



## anne72

damar92 said:


> Just talked to Pricilla in the fron office....She's so bubbly! Anyway I wanted to make sure there was no confusion with site numbers. Right now she has 10 confirmed reservations. I have the last names for the reservations on 31, 65, 79, and 81 but am not going to post those. If you have that site please roger up!!
> 
> I have to get a hold of my DW Supermom, AKA Wagonmasterette, AKA Tina and let her know.
> 
> * This is her show!!*
> 
> I am just along for the ride!
> 
> 31 Screen name?
> 34 Johnp2000
> 36 egregg57
> 65 Screen name?
> 79 Screen name?
> 81 Screen name
> 83 Wolfster
> 85 Kurtr
> 87 The Air Force SOB'ers
> 89 HatcityHoseHauler/3athlete
> 
> Eric


 Eric,

I'm confused, I was told twice now, once on the phone and then I emailed them to check and they told me that we were on site 87. Did Pricilla give you a different site number for us, or did I call the wrong campground?
Darryl
[/quote]

I was just going back through the forum, I'm seeing damar92 is also set up on site 87 too? Did they back out? I'm hoping when supermom posts the site numbers it all washes out. Not that I care where we are but it's always good to know going in.


----------



## damar92

We are on a different site.
Hope that helps
Darryl


----------



## anne72

damar92 said:


> We are on a different site.
> Hope that helps
> Darryl


Okay, I figured so much but wanted to be sure!


----------



## hatcityhosehauler

So, what site are you guys on Darryl?

Tim


----------



## damar92

hatcityhosehauler said:


> So, what site are you guys on Darryl?
> 
> Tim


 I don't exactly remember, 36 maybe or 38? Somewhere along there, we are pretty close to the 'Jailhouse Inn and Bar' aka Kevin's rig.
Darryl


----------



## KampinwitKids

damar92 said:


> So, what site are you guys on Darryl?
> 
> Tim


 I don't exactly remember, 36 maybe or 38? Somewhere along there, we are pretty close to the 'Jailhouse Inn and Bar' aka Kevin's rig.
Darryl
[/quote]


----------



## KampinwitKids

damar92 said:


> So, what site are you guys on Darryl?
> 
> Tim


 I don't exactly remember, 36 maybe or 38? Somewhere along there, we are pretty close to the 'Jailhouse Inn and Bar' aka Kevin's rig.
Darryl
[/quote]

There it is, I vote for....

'Jailhouse Inn and Bar' .... perfect, but will Firemen be allowed at this bar? We could work the door!


----------



## egregg57

damar92 said:


> So, what site are you guys on Darryl?
> 
> Tim


I don't exactly remember, 36 maybe or 38? Somewhere along there, we are pretty close to the 'Jailhouse Inn and Bar' aka Kevin's rig.
Darryl
[/quote]

I believe Johnp2000 is on site 34 (Our favorite). We (Egregg57) are on site 36 our second favorite!


----------



## johnp

egregg57 said:


> So, what site are you guys on Darryl?
> 
> Tim


I don't exactly remember, 36 maybe or 38? Somewhere along there, we are pretty close to the 'Jailhouse Inn and Bar' aka Kevin's rig.
Darryl
[/quote]

I believe Johnp2000 is on site 34 (Our favorite). We (Egregg57) are on site 36 our second favorite!
[/quote]

Do I detect some sarcazm









John


----------



## wolfwood

johnp2000 said:


> So, what site are you guys on Darryl?
> 
> Tim


I don't exactly remember, 36 maybe or 38? Somewhere along there, we are pretty close to the 'Jailhouse Inn and Bar' aka Kevin's rig.
Darryl
[/quote]

I believe Johnp2000 is on site 34 (Our favorite). We (Egregg57) are on site 36 our second favorite!
[/quote]

Do I detect some sarcazm









John
[/quote]

From Eric???????







How could you?


----------



## egregg57

NAAAAAA!!!!!


----------



## johnp

Wolfie's been quiet lately I don't think she's reading like she used to. Her wrath has not come down on me yet for an earlier post









John


----------



## wolfwood

johnp2000 said:


> Wolfie's been quiet lately I don't think she's reading like she used to. Her wrath has not come down on me yet for an earlier post
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> John


Nervous?


----------



## 3athlete

ok wofie...

today in the mail I get an AAARP membership card, all ready to be signed sealed and delivered. I'm gettin' up there, but hey, I've got a bit o' time before I can be a card carryin' member...do I sense some payback here????????????

Inquiring minds want to know...


----------



## supermom

johnp2000 said:


> Wolfie's been quiet lately I don't think she's reading like she used to. Her wrath has not come down on me yet for an earlier post
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> John


 WOLFIE!!NO! It was just a quick OUCH! taste! Biff Baff Ow!! Look I'll wash it crack, crunch, baff!! NO NOOOOOOOOO Not the St--Yeeeooow!!--aff!!

I got'er John! Just AAAgghhh!!! CATS!!! Ugghh!!

Ooops This is supermom's profile.....ahem....sorry. Oh God Now I am dead.......Great.


----------



## Dawgs

Cleverly avoiding the use of the "C" word ... In our next evaluation we will apply liquor to this group and see how they interact. ... This is gonna be good!

"C" word = c .... c ..... c ... CIVIL!! There I've said it!


----------



## wolfwood

Dawgs said:


> Cleverly avoiding the use of the "C" word ... In our next evaluation we will apply liquor to this group and see how they interact. ... This is gonna be good!
> 
> "C" word = c .... c ..... c ... CIVIL!! There I've said it!


Do you _really_ believe this group _needs_ alcohol to interact?







Left coasters......


----------



## wolfwood

supermom said:


> Wolfie's been quiet lately I don't think she's reading like she used to. Her wrath has not come down on me yet for an earlier post
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> John


 WOLFIE!!NO! It was just a quick OUCH! taste! Biff Baff Ow!! Look I'll wash it crack, crunch, baff!! NO NOOOOOOOOO Not the St--Yeeeooow!!--aff!!

I got'er John! Just AAAgghhh!!! CATS!!! Ugghh!!

Ooops This is supermom's profile.....ahem....sorry. Oh God Now I am dead.......Great.
[/quote]
Once again, the "Great and Powerful" OutbackerMan .......

......... does it to himself!


----------



## supermom

Well for all of those who are curious, I have a partial list of who has what site and it is listed below. (No fighting now). I was told that way they numbered the sites changed from last year, so if your site number changed, it is listed below. Please remember that the number is the only thing that changed, not the site.

Outbackers ID	First Names	'07 Lot#	'08 Lot#	Potluck Meal (Friday)

johnp2000 34	36	dessert

egregg57 &
supermom Eric & Tina 36	38	cold appetizer

calvin & Hobbes Kevin & Stacy	40	42	Meatballs & dessert
ember Ember & Stacy	42 44	scotch eggs & cider donuts

Hatcity Hose Hauler
3 athlete Tim & Clair	44	46 pulled pork & Choc Chip cookies

kampinwitkids Brian & Sue	46 48

Dmbcfd85 Steve & Lisa	65	91	arriving late

Doft Amy & Jim 37

DAWGS Steven & Holly 43

81

airforcesobiers87 Bill &Joanna 83

Wolfewood Judy & Kathy 85

Curt R 87

anne72 Ann & Rick 89	Cheeseburger sloppy joes


----------



## damar92

supermom said:


> Well for all of those who are curious, I have a partial list of who has what site and it is listed below. (No fighting now). I was told that way they numbered the sites changed from last year, so if your site number changed, it is listed below. Please remember that the number is the only thing that changed, not the site.
> 
> Outbackers ID	First Names	'07 Lot#	'08 Lot#	Potluck Meal (Friday)
> 
> johnp2000 34	36	dessert
> 
> egregg57 &
> supermom Eric & Tina 36	38	cold appetizer
> 
> calvin & Hobbes Kevin & Stacy	40	42	Meatballs & dessert
> ember Ember & Stacy	42 44	scotch eggs & cider donuts
> 
> Hatcity Hose Hauler
> 3 athlete Tim & Clair	44	46 pulled pork & Choc Chip cookies
> 
> kampinwitkids Brian & Sue	46 48
> 
> Dmbcfd85 Steve & Lisa	65	91	arriving late
> 
> Doft Amy & Jim 37
> 
> DAWGS Steven & Holly 43
> 
> 81
> 
> airforcesobiers87 Bill &Joanna 83
> 
> Wolfewood Judy & Kathy 85
> 
> Curt R 87
> 
> anne72 Ann & Rick 89	Cheeseburger sloppy joes


damar92 Darryl & Martha 38 40


----------



## wolfwood

Hi. Sorry Tina - thought I had let you know that we won't be able to make it up there early enough on Friday for the PotLuck. I added that to the list below. btw, is Site #81 open? If so - that's actually really good news as I have it on reliable sources that we may have another out-of-towner region-er (??)







joining us all !!! (NOPE! NOT gonna tell....)



supermom said:


> Well for all of those who are curious, I have a partial list of who has what site and it is listed below. (No fighting now). I was told that way they numbered the sites changed from last year, so if your site number changed, it is listed below. Please remember that the number is the only thing that changed, not the site.
> 
> Outbackers ID	First Names	'07 Lot#	'08 Lot#	Potluck Meal (Friday)
> 
> johnp2000 34	36	dessert
> 
> egregg57 &
> supermom Eric & Tina 36	38	cold appetizer
> 
> calvin & Hobbes Kevin & Stacy 40	42	Meatballs & dessert
> 
> ember Ember & Stacy 42 44	scotch eggs & cider donuts
> 
> Hatcity Hose Hauler
> 3 athlete Tim & Clair 44	46 pulled pork & Choc Chip cookies
> 
> kampinwitkids Brian & Sue 46 48
> 
> Dmbcfd85 Steve & Lisa 65	91	arriving late
> 
> Doft Amy & Jim 37
> 
> DAWGS Steven & Holly 43
> 
> 81
> 
> airforcesobiers Bill &Joanna 87 83
> 
> Wolfewood Judi & Kathy 85 arriving late
> 
> Curt R 87
> 
> anne72 Ann & Rick 89 Cheeseburger sloppy joes
> 
> damar92 Darryl & Martha 38 40


----------



## egregg57

wolfwood said:


> Well for all of those who are curious, I have a partial list of who has what site and it is listed below. (No fighting now). I was told that way they numbered the sites changed from last year, so if your site number changed, it is listed below. Please remember that the number is the only thing that changed, not the site.
> 
> Outbackers ID First Names '07 Lot# '08 Lot# Potluck Meal (Friday)
> 
> johnp2000 34 36 dessert
> 
> egregg57 &
> supermom Eric & Tina 36 38 cold appetizer
> 
> calvin & Hobbes Kevin & Stacy 40 42 Meatballs & dessert
> 
> ember Ember & Stacy 42 44 scotch eggs & cider donuts
> 
> Hatcity Hose Hauler
> 3 athlete Tim & Clair 44 46 pulled pork & Choc Chip cookies
> 
> kampinwitkids Brian & Sue 46 48
> 
> Dmbcfd85 Steve & Lisa 65 91 arriving late
> 
> Doft Amy & Jim 37
> 
> DAWGS Steven & Holly 43
> 
> 81
> 
> airforcesobiers Bill &Joanna 87 83
> 
> Wolfewood Judi & Kathy 85 arriving late
> 
> Curt R 87
> 
> anne72 Ann & Rick 89 Cheeseburger sloppy joes
> 
> damar92 Darryl & Martha 38 40


[/quote]

THOR?????


----------



## wolfwood

egregg57 said:


> THOR?????


nope


----------



## johnp

Are we going to have to light the way for you again









John


----------



## wolfwood

johnp2000 said:


> Are we going to have to light the way for you again
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> John


Yanno - I don't think so. Since I'm not working, we won't have to wait for me to get home at 8 (meant not leaving 'till 9 or 10). We should be able to _leave_ by 7 (*WOOO HOOOO*!)and be up there before dark (you can still put the lights up, tho' - - - we like the halo effect and _LOVE_ the lighting job you guys do so well !!!)

Wow! Come to think of it, I've never backed into a site in the _daylight_ - not sure I know how


----------



## johnp

Just follow the what looks like a bright star in the sky and follow and it will lead to your site









John


----------



## egregg57

johnp2000 said:


> Just follow the what looks like a bright star in the sky and follow and it will lead to your site
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> John


Oh! There will be lights!!


----------



## hatcityhosehauler

What is it with electricians and lights....?


----------



## dmbcfd

hatcityhosehauler said:


> What is it with electricians and lights....?


I dunno?


----------



## johnp

What




































































































John


----------



## Calvin&Hobbes

We're getting closer........5 weeks.....









Can someone remind me when that breakfast is? I know Potluck is Friday......and when is "hat day"????


----------



## anne72

Calvin&Hobbes said:


> We're getting closer........5 weeks.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can someone remind me when that breakfast is? I know Potluck is Friday......and when is "hat day"????


"Hat day"? I think we newbies have a lot to learn!!!







We've never been to a rally, what's a general overview of group activities?


----------



## egregg57

anne72 said:


> We're getting closer........5 weeks.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can someone remind me when that breakfast is? I know Potluck is Friday......and when is "hat day"????


"Hat day"? I think we newbies have a lot to learn!!!







We've never been to a rally, what's a general overview of group activities?
[/quote]

Well, the Breakfast is Sunday morning. The Pot Luck I believe is Friday Night. Saturday night is the BCD (Big Chicken Dinner ya like that Tim!?) Thursday night is ordervies I think. Tina has some special things planned which I have been sworn to secrecy over!

BUT that aside. The normal flow of things is people begin to arrive, get set up and get comfortable. Somebodies rig ends up being the meeting place. Since Clavin and Hobbs has the rolling suite bar it may be them. But it usually just "happens"! Everyone meets and new arrivals are introduced. Then stories are told, jokes exchanged, experiences shared, games are played. Just general merriment until all are tired and slowly but surely everyone heads back to thier site for a nice nap! (that's the first night.)

The next day you get up when you want, do what you want to do, explore, see what ever, do what ever. (That's the hard part) some people are happy just to hang around the CG and relax, other will get out and about. Sometimes we'll have an activity or two to do, or a group will get together to go see something if you wish.

Dinner time, we'll do it all over again, campfire included. By saturday night you'll have about 30 new freinds. We'll be talking about the fall rally and making plans. The new Wagonmaster or Wagonmasterette will take charge of organizing the next rally. Again there will be talk, fun and experiences to share.

Sunday, we'll do the breakfast with the campground, get packed up and get ready to head out. On the way out, a good number of us leave in a convoy. ever seen a dozen or more Outbacks heading down the road together? It's quite a site!

Anne, its about getting together with some freinds that have common interests, having some fun and enjoying the weekend. That's it!

Hey! It's Freestyle Camping!

You'll be hooked! I guarrantee it!

Oh, did i mention the food. Wow! YUM!

P.S. I like to bring Tylenol. On more than one occasion I have been laughing so hard I had to have it.

Eric

Oh! and don't forget your camera!!!


----------



## CountryGurl

Eric-
Do you work?


----------



## wolfwood

CountryGurl said:


> Eric-
> Do you work?


You mean "Do they pay you to be someplace every day?" - - right?

(Now, he'll probably make some lame excuse about being 'off' today. Right. Like _ANYONE_ has a beautiful sunny 70* day off in the middle of the week - - - -







)


----------



## anne72

egregg57 said:


> We're getting closer........5 weeks.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can someone remind me when that breakfast is? I know Potluck is Friday......and when is "hat day"????


"Hat day"? I think we newbies have a lot to learn!!!







We've never been to a rally, what's a general overview of group activities?
[/quote]

Well, the Breakfast is Sunday morning. The Pot Luck I believe is Friday Night. Saturday night is the BCD (Big Chicken Dinner ya like that Tim!?) Thursday night is ordervies I think. Tina has some special things planned which I have been sworn to secrecy over!

BUT that aside. The normal flow of things is people begin to arrive, get set up and get comfortable. Somebodies rig ends up being the meeting place. Since Clavin and Hobbs has the rolling suite bar it may be them. But it usually just "happens"! Everyone meets and new arrivals are introduced. Then stories are told, jokes exchanged, experiences shared, games are played. Just general merriment until all are tired and slowly but surely everyone heads back to thier site for a nice nap! (that's the first night.)

The next day you get up when you want, do what you want to do, explore, see what ever, do what ever. (That's the hard part) some people are happy just to hang around the CG and relax, other will get out and about. Sometimes we'll have an activity or two to do, or a group will get together to go see something if you wish.

Dinner time, we'll do it all over again, campfire included. By saturday night you'll have about 30 new freinds. We'll be talking about the fall rally and making plans. The new Wagonmaster or Wagonmasterette will take charge of organizing the next rally. Again there will be talk, fun and experiences to share.

Sunday, we'll do the breakfast with the campground, get packed up and get ready to head out. On the way out, a good number of us leave in a convoy. ever seen a dozen or more Outbacks heading down the road together? It's quite a site!

Anne, its about getting together with some freinds that have common interests, having some fun and enjoying the weekend. That's it!

Hey! It's Freestyle Camping!

You'll be hooked! I guarrantee it!

Oh, did i mention the food. Wow! YUM!

P.S. I like to bring Tylenol. On more than one occasion I have been laughing so hard I had to have it.

Eric

Oh! and don't forget your camera!!!
[/quote]

I think we're hooked already! We're so excited, can't wait to meet everyone, sounds like it's going to be fun!


----------



## egregg57

CountryGurl said:


> Eric-
> Do you work?


 Why are you throwing 4 letter words at me!!


----------



## egregg57

wolfwood said:


> Eric-
> Do you work?


You mean "Do they pay you to be someplace every day?" - - right?

(Now, he'll probably make some lame excuse about being 'off' today. Right. Like _ANYONE_ has a beautiful sunny 70* day off in the middle of the week - - - -







)
[/quote]

Hey, some body has to do it! I mean, I'll take one for the team if I have to. And yes today was my day in the barrell I guess. Sucks, just sucks but what can you do?


----------



## Calvin&Hobbes

egregg57 said:


> Eric-
> Do you work?


Why are you throwing 4 letter words at me!!
[/quote]

I have more four letter words too.........
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
camp
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
play
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
vaca (does that count???)
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
beer
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
funn
.
.
.
OK, It's only 6:15 am so I'm a little punchy.









With the weather yesterday Kevin & I are just really ready to get to campin!!!!


----------



## egregg57

Calvin&Hobbes said:


> Eric-
> Do you work?


Why are you throwing 4 letter words at me!!
[/quote]

I have more four letter words too.........
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
camp
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
play
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
vaca (does that count???)
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
beer
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
funn
.
.
.
OK, It's only 6:15 am so I'm a little punchy.









With the weather yesterday Kevin & I are just really ready to get to campin!!!!

[/quote]

I like those!!! Yes indeed!!


----------



## 3athlete

Code:


I have more four letter words too.........

romp

joke

riot (uh oh)

hoot (not to be confused with hootbob)

jest

razz

lark

fete

grin

glad

ok, ok, so I cheated and went to thesaurus.com and looked up stuff...hey, why reinvent the wheel....

it will be everything stated, and more


----------



## wolfwood

*YESS*


----------



## Dawgs

Jeez! All theses four letter words ... And to think I got spanked for saying' "civil".

And by the way we are planning for a big pot of slow cooked chili for the Friday putlock ... Or potluck! So I will add another four letter word ... "toot". (Sometimes you feel like a 4 year old).


----------



## egregg57

Dawgs said:


> Jeez! All theses four letter words ... And to think I got spanked for saying' "civil".
> 
> And by the way we are planning for a big pot of slow cooked chili for the Friday putlock ... Or potluck! So I will add another four letter word ... "toot". (Sometimes you feel like a 4 year old).


MODERATOR!! He said the C word again!!!


----------



## hatcityhosehauler

You all need lots of help.....

....professional help!


----------



## egregg57

hatcityhosehauler said:


> You all need lots of help.....
> 
> ....professional help!


32 Days and counting! We'll have a group session and everything will be awwight!


----------



## CountryGurl

Dawgs said:


> And by the way we are planning for a big pot of slow cooked chili for the Friday putlock ... Or potluck! So I will add another four letter word ... "toot". (Sometimes you feel like a 4 year old).


Now, that's funny right there!!!!!

I think we're gonna get along just fine.....margaritas, chili and toots (well, you may get along better with my hubby in that latter category!)









(luv ya hunney!)


----------



## Allan

supermom said:


> But where are all the names of where people are staying????


Hi there!

I got in touch with the campground last week and received what I believe to be the most current list of names and site numbers. Unfortunately, I only have the last names given for the reservations and no way to match up the Outbackers screen name with the last name on the reservation. Can everyone who is attending, please send me a PM with your last name, number of people in your group (kids & adults) and what you will be bringing for the Potluck on Friday night? This way, I can help out with the site information and give the campground a number of people to expect for the BBQ and breakfast. Now that our rally is a little over a month away, I will be checking my PMs and the website daily for information and questions







.

Thank you for your help.

Spring has sprung!!

Supermom!
[/quote]

Hi,
Well, I need to catch up on things I guess. We did make reservations back some time ago and we will be at site 79 unless they have changed the numbering since a couple of months ago? The campers are my wife Shirley, our golden retriever Jessie, and myself and we are on our first camping trip with the 21 RS since we got it in January. This ought to be interesting.
I will get back to you on the Pot Luck dinner contribution as we do plan to be there. Sounds great. We are getting the trailer out of storage this Friday, outfitting it, and checking it out on Friday and Saturday and giving it a test sleep over, in the yard, that weekend.

Allan and Shirley


----------



## tdvffjohn

I can hear Goerge Carlin now

I got my beer toot, my bean toot, etc









Lets hope the winds are blowing east.

John


----------



## egregg57

Allan said:


> But where are all the names of where people are staying????


Hi there!

I got in touch with the campground last week and received what I believe to be the most current list of names and site numbers. Unfortunately, I only have the last names given for the reservations and no way to match up the Outbackers screen name with the last name on the reservation. Can everyone who is attending, please send me a PM with your last name, number of people in your group (kids & adults) and what you will be bringing for the Potluck on Friday night? This way, I can help out with the site information and give the campground a number of people to expect for the BBQ and breakfast. Now that our rally is a little over a month away, I will be checking my PMs and the website daily for information and questions







.

Thank you for your help.

Spring has sprung!!

Supermom!
[/quote]

Hi,
Well, I need to catch up on things I guess. We did make reservations back some time ago and we will be at site 79 unless they have changed the numbering since a couple of months ago? The campers are my wife Shirley, our golden retriever Jessie, and myself and we are on our first camping trip with the 21 RS since we got it in January. This ought to be interesting.
I will get back to you on the Pot Luck dinner contribution as we do plan to be there. Sounds great. We are getting the trailer out of storage this Friday, outfitting it, and checking it out on Friday and Saturday and giving it a test sleep over, in the yard, that weekend.

Allan and Shirley

[/quote]

That sounds great! I am almost envious! Nothing like getting set up the first time! everythings new and exciting! It'll be great to meet you folks! Safe travels on the way up!

Eric


----------



## jbdigangi1

We are on 87. Joanne, Bill, Kayla(16), Eric (12) and two dogs and of course, possibly one tag-a-long teenage friend of my daughters. We have a 29BHS. We may also have our neighbors joining us for 1 night, but they will stay in our trailer. We have been camping with them the past year and I think they will love your group and join in on future rallies. They are SOBer's also. Hopefully, we'll make it in time for the potluck and will write later what we will bring. Can we contribute anything to the bar? My favorites are mojitos and margaritas.

Joanne​


egregg57 said:


> But where are all the names of where people are staying????


Hi there!

I got in touch with the campground last week and received what I believe to be the most current list of names and site numbers. Unfortunately, I only have the last names given for the reservations and no way to match up the Outbackers screen name with the last name on the reservation. Can everyone who is attending, please send me a PM with your last name, number of people in your group (kids & adults) and what you will be bringing for the Potluck on Friday night? This way, I can help out with the site information and give the campground a number of people to expect for the BBQ and breakfast. Now that our rally is a little over a month away, I will be checking my PMs and the website daily for information and questions







.

Thank you for your help.

Spring has sprung!!

Supermom!
[/quote]

Hi,
Well, I need to catch up on things I guess. We did make reservations back some time ago and we will be at site 79 unless they have changed the numbering since a couple of months ago? The campers are my wife Shirley, our golden retriever Jessie, and myself and we are on our first camping trip with the 21 RS since we got it in January. This ought to be interesting.
I will get back to you on the Pot Luck dinner contribution as we do plan to be there. Sounds great. We are getting the trailer out of storage this Friday, outfitting it, and checking it out on Friday and Saturday and giving it a test sleep over, in the yard, that weekend.

Allan and Shirley

[/quote]

That sounds great! I am almost envious! Nothing like getting set up the first time! everythings new and exciting! It'll be great to meet you folks! Safe travels on the way up!

Eric
[/quote]


----------



## KampinwitKids

Hello all, put us down for clam chowda for Friday night,

....and Kevin, I think your DW just referred to you as a 4 y/o! I guess she will have to drive the "magic bus" up to NH while you take a nap....children do need their rest....


----------



## Calvin&Hobbes

Well, she does sometimes refer to her "5 children". You're right though, it seems when it comes time to drive, or.. *gasp* back up the Magic bus with the Nimitz hooked up, it seems to be Daddy's job...!


----------



## egregg57

AF SOB said:


> We are on 87. Joanne, Bill, Kayla(16), Eric (12) and two dogs and of course, possibly one tag-a-long teenage friend of my daughters. We have a 29BHS. We may also have our neighbors joining us for 1 night, but they will stay in our trailer. We have been camping with them the past year and I think they will love your group and join in on future rallies. They are SOBer's also. Hopefully, we'll make it in time for the potluck and will write later what we will bring. Can we contribute anything to the bar? My favorites are mojitos and margaritas.
> 
> Joanne​


 You'll have to check with the Brewmeister (Calvin and Hobbs, aka Kevin) on that one! But your favorite libation, be it water or frosty adult beverage is certainly and always welcome! Looking forward to seeing you guys again. We didn't get much time to talk, Bill! See you there!

P.S. Week before last, Priscilla at CCV said there was still 6' of snow on the ground with 20' snow banks. PRAY FOR SUN AND WARM TEMPS!!!

Eric


----------



## johnp

If all that melts I might as well bring my boat instead. Just how close is my site to the water or will it be underwater

John


----------



## wolfwood

egregg57 said:


> We didn't get much time to talk, Bill!
> 
> Eric


Purely an oversight


----------



## egregg57

johnp2000 said:


> If all that melts I might as well bring my boat instead. Just how close is my site to the water or will it be underwater
> 
> John


Cinder blocks thats kids stuff

I think I'm having visions of my Outback floating off that site into the water after someone puts it on pontoons. Open the door in the morning and falling in.

Right now wolfie is calling mythbusters to find a calculation on how many ping pong balls it will take to float a 31rqs









John

I didn't forget John!!!


----------



## wolfwood

egregg57 said:


> [/color]I didn't forget John!!!


Nor did I


----------



## egregg57

wolfwood said:


> [/color]I didn't forget John!!!


Nor did I








[/quote]


----------



## johnp

Eric maybe we will just start calling you Morty (movie Meatballs)

John


----------



## 3athlete

hey, when is someone going to post a map with all the sites and names?







..i'm itching to see where everyone is and how far away the bar is

Supermom? Eric? Anyone, anyone..........

a map? an updated list, something, some tidbit of information to keep me going for a bit, PLEASE


----------



## Calvin&Hobbes

I'm the map, I'm the map I'm the map, I'm the map I'm the map.......oh- sorry.


----------



## 3athlete

OMG, you are too funny! Good thing that I just swallowed my wine, otherwise my computer would be red.

Thanks for the map...I'm afraid Dora will miss it if we use it though.









Perhaps Ally and Colton could draw us one?


----------



## CountryGurl

Fret not- Colton and I will work on one today...


----------



## ember

CountryGurl said:


> Fret not- Colton and I will work on one today...


You go gurl!! and Colton!! We're all waiting!!


----------



## egregg57

I have tried and failed several times to get a map done. I officially defer to a Computer Nerd.


----------



## Dawgs

In life you must make choices ... If you can only be good at one thing which do you choose? ... Computers or Margaritas?


----------



## hatcityhosehauler

I started to do one the other night, but stopped when I couldn't figure out whether the map on the campground web site was the new renumbered map or not?

Tim


----------



## wolfwood

egregg57 said:


> I have tried and failed several times to get a map done. I officially defer to a Computer Nerd.


----------



## egregg57

hatcityhosehauler said:


> I started to do one the other night, but stopped when I couldn't figure out whether the map on the campground web site was the new renumbered map or not?
> 
> Tim


Tim, the one on the website has not been updated. hope that helps!

Eric


----------



## CountryGurl

Well, after banging my head against the wall, trying to post a Jpeg for the image I created, I at least got it loaded on our Gallery... It is under "Northeast campground", and you can see the latest and greatest for everyones campsites.... If someone is computer savvy, maybe they can post it directly to the post? I know you've all been so anxious!


----------



## ember

CountryGurl said:


> Well, after banging my head against the wall, trying to post a Jpeg for the image I created, I at least got it loaded on our Gallery... It is under "Northeast campground", and you can see the latest and greatest for everyones campsites.... If someone is computer savvy, maybe they can post it directly to the post? I know you've all been so anxious!


Great Job, with the etch a sketch!!!







BUT you forgot, I'm right next door to you!!


----------



## wolfwood

CountryGurl said:


> Well, after banging my head against the wall, trying to post a Jpeg for the image I created, I at least got it loaded on our Gallery... It is under "Northeast campground", and you can see the latest and greatest for everyones campsites.... If someone is computer savvy, maybe they can post it directly to the post? I know you've all been so anxious!


Oh Stacie, I know you love the Legal World but, with those skills, they clearly aren't paying you enough!! You've missed your calling!! My only question is WHICH client PAID for that time?









For those of you who may have missed the masterpiece or be unable to find it.....
>
>
>
>
>
>
>
>
>
>
>
>
>
>
>
>
>
>
>
>
>
>
>
>
>
>
>
>
>
>
>


----------



## johnp

OH this just gets better and better

John


----------



## 3athlete

Wow Stacie, I'm so impressed with your artistic skills as well as your computer savy









You must have worked for hours on that map...thank Colton for us too!

I'm with Wolfie, you have clearly missed your calling.


----------



## Calvin&Hobbes

Hey hun, nice map! I didn't know Colton could spell...?!

Does the campground really have just one tree?


----------



## CountryGurl

OK, I have to get something straight.....................

Sometimes, my wonderful Hubby doesn't know I have logged into Outbackers when he starts surfin'. Therefore, and think he's typing uder his own name.......

I DID NOT (in any way) have anything to do with that incredible map. It was all my co-counsel's doing and posting and all. No, my computer skillls are the same as his, but still, it just wasn't my doing! Hold on... baby's crying........

(Although my hubby is the most handsome and talented man on the face of the planet.....)

HEY, how'd that get in there???

On that note.... gotta run for today and start stackin' up those billable hours!!!!!

Less than 4 weeks!!!!


----------



## egregg57

Okay the map is made, I will upload it to photobucket when i get home and post it!!

Whew!


----------



## tdvffjohn

>









This is the funniest thing I have read on Outbackers this year


----------



## 3athlete

r icon_thumleft.gif laugh.gif


Code:


This is the funniest thing I have read on Outbackers this year

John,

You've contributed to this thread enough that you need to show your face, just so people will know who you are!

Wish you were coming...the girls can afford to miss a day or two of school, it's almost the end of the year...









come on in, the water up north is just fine!


----------



## egregg57

edited


----------



## Calvin&Hobbes

Thanks Eric!

But.... I kinda like my map.


----------



## johnp

I thought thry just renumbered the sites not move us. Shouldn't I be on #34 the pull-thru site?

John


----------



## 3athlete

i don't mean to be a pain...ya know but........

this is a list I got from page 3,

Wolfwood 83
The Air Force SOBers 87
Egregg57
Hatcityhosehauler 89
KurtR
Allan
Dmbcfd 85
Doft
damar92
Calvin and hobbs

I don't see all of these people listed on the map? inquiring minds want to know


----------



## ember

3athlete said:


> i don't mean to be a pain...ya know but........
> 
> this is a list I got from page 3,
> 
> Wolfwood 83
> The Air Force SOBers 87
> Egregg57
> Hatcityhosehauler 89
> KurtR
> Allan
> Dmbcfd 85
> Doft
> damar92
> Calvin and hobbs
> 
> I don't see all of these people listed on the map? inquiring minds want to know


It's hard to see, but there are some names in the upper left hand corner of the map. Hope this helps!!
TTFN
Ember


----------



## hatcityhosehauler

How did Steve and Lisa end up all by themselves...dont' they want to be with the rest of us? I promise, I'm leaving the Absolute Peppar at home...


----------



## 3athlete

Code:


It's hard to see, but there are some names in the upper left hand corner of the map. Hope this helps!!

thanks ember, didn't see those...











Code:


How did Steve and Lisa end up all by themselves...dont' they want to be with the rest of us?

did you scare them away again Tim, sheesh, can't take you anywhere


----------



## egregg57

johnp2000 said:


> I thought thry just renumbered the sites not move us. Shouldn't I be on #34 the pull-thru site?
> 
> John


John, Site 34 is now 36 and 36 is a pull through site. I believe I got the line to that site right, but I can't look at it here at work.

Eric

D*** it! you're right, John. I will edit and fix tonight. Sorry about that. Most of the people on that side, me included will have the site shifted down on the map. It's the number change that screwed me up. Everyone, though should be in the general area listed.

Sorry.


----------



## dmbcfd

Unless the campground gave you some other info, we are in site #65. Site #65 is in the same location it always was, not renumbered, I guess.

Sorry Eric. Nice job with the map otherwise!

Steve


----------



## Calvin&Hobbes

Maybe Eric thought you were camping with your friend, from the Vermont rally. His name escapes me right now. Thankfully.







Glad to see you're back with the rest of us!


----------



## egregg57

Okay, hereis the often imitated, some what manipulated and very much duplicated OFFICIAL, 2008 NorthEast Spring Kick Off Rally Site Map!
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
Whew......


----------



## wolfwood

Not bad try, Eric, but I vote for Stacie's map









...btw....let me know if there's any Rally prep I can help with


----------



## egregg57

wolfwood said:


> Not bad try, Eric, but I vote for Stacie's map
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...btw....let me know if there's any Rally prep I can help with


.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.

Beer!


----------



## wolfwood

egregg57 said:


> Beer!


Come on over ...

btw, I still have B's sunglasses here


----------



## egregg57

wolfwood said:


> Beer!


Come on over ...

btw, I still have B's sunglasses here
[/quote]

Home sick, wolfster....doesn't seem to be my year for avoiding flu/cold/viruses.... So I will remain on the couch and enjoy my second favorite past time....Outbackers surfing...


----------



## wolfwood

egregg57 said:


> Beer!


Come on over ...

btw, I still have B's sunglasses here[/quote]
Home sick, wolfster....doesn't seem to be my year for avoiding flu/cold/viruses.... So I will remain on the couch and enjoy my second favorite past time....Outbackers surfing...[/quote]
...thank you

OK - - - offer is hereby modified. Let me know if there's anything I can do for _OutbackerMan_ (I do drive locally, yanno, and I can drop 'it' at the front door and run - - akay, walk away slowly - - so as to avoid the germs....)


----------



## johnp

Speaking of colds,flus,and viruses hows the trailer fever these days Eric

John


----------



## egregg57

johnp2000 said:


> Speaking of colds,flus,and viruses hows the trailer fever these days Eric
> 
> John


 Well, I could not get what I wanted for the 31RQS. CI did very well on the offer for the 32BHDS. But making matters worse was some of the financing offered by several different institutions. Just not what we wanted to pay.

So the For Sale sign will go up on our venerable Rolling Suite and when the time and conditions are right, we'll move ahead. We have always done better in the winter, now that I think of it. Time will tell John.

Eric


----------



## hatcityhosehauler

Don't want to be nit-picky Eric, but you know how us Ordie's are when it come to "attention to detail". You have the pointers for damar and calvin and hobbes going to the same site, and an emtpy site right next door.....








Naval Aviation Ordnancemen.....without us, Nav Air is just another unscheduled airline.









Tim


----------



## johnp

Well, I could not get what I wanted for the 31RQS. CI did very well on the offer for the 32BHDS. But making matters worse was some of the financing offered by several different institutions. Just not what we wanted to pay.

So the For Sale sign will go up on our venerable Rolling Suite and when the time and conditions are right, we'll move ahead. We have always done better in the winter, now that I think of it. Time will tell John.

Eric
[/quote]

I know what you mean. If the numbers work I'll trade it in. I need to head back to Flagg and play hardball with the new salesgirl. She has been calling once a week but I have been to busy.We love the 32 but I need a fiver for tight turns. We went to Normandy Farms for a few days last week and I left the winter wheels on it becuase its future is up in the air.

And thanks again for checking out that Mako I owe you a cold one.

All in do time

John


----------



## egregg57

hatcityhosehauler said:


> Don't want to be nit-picky Eric, but you know how us Ordie's are when it come to "attention to detail". You have the pointers for damar and calvin and hobbes going to the same site, and an emtpy site right next door.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Naval Aviation Ordnancemen.....without us, Nav Air is just another unscheduled airline.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tim


 Silly Ordie.....you'll have to look closer! Damar is "across the street"!


----------



## 3athlete

Code:


 Silly Ordie.....you'll have to look closer! Damar is "across the street"!

I have to get my husband's back on this one Eric...Damar and Calvin and Hobbes are both pointing to the same site, #40..there isn't another site across the street







unless Damar is staying in some super secretive, undercover, secret agent spot...he is F.D ya' know.









the Navy didn't do such a hot job of teaching you about maps


----------



## hatcityhosehauler

It's not so much the maps, as it is the schematics. He is an electrician afterall. Thanks for getting my back Honey.

Tim


----------



## damar92

3athlete said:


> Code:
> 
> 
> Silly Ordie.....you'll have to look closer! Damar is "across the street"!
> 
> I have to get my husband's back on this one Eric...Damar and Calvin and Hobbes are both pointing to the same site, #40..there isn't another site across the street
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> unless Damar is staying in some super secretive, undercover, secret agent spot...he is F.D ya' know.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the Navy didn't do such a hot job of teaching you about maps


 Well I thought we were in site 38 but the middle of the road works for dogzilla too. I hope nobody wants to get by us, he makes quite a road block.
Darryl


----------



## egregg57

Moral of the story.......I don't do maps anymore.


----------



## ember

egregg57 said:


> Moral of the story.......I don't do maps anymore.


Aw C'mon don't be a quitter!!
try try again!!


----------



## 3athlete

Code:


Aw C'mon don't be a quitter!!<br />
try try again!!

Yeah, c'mon Eric...we're having such fun busting your chops!


----------



## CountryGurl

egregg57 said:


> Moral of the story.......I don't do maps anymore.


I once knew of this little locomotive that thought he couldn't do it either. But then..... as he rounded the corner for the big mountain, he started whispering,

"I think I can, I think I can, I think I can..."

And as these words were coming from his own little choo-choo lips, he began to pick up speed and he started to move faster and faster. He started climbing that mountain with speeds he had only dreamed of. The faster he sped up that mountain, the louder his words became....

"I think I can, I think I can, I think I can....."

Surely, as the wind was beating on his little locomotive engine-face, he was beginning to smile and a wealth of happiness overcame him as ascended the side of that monstrous hill, now screaming those infamous words,

"I think I can, I think I can, I think I can....

Then with one great last puff, he reached the peak of that mountain, and although tired, he was overcome with a great sense of pride. His happiness took hold of him as he tooted out as loud as he could,

"I did it! I did it! I did it! I thought I could and I did it!"
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
Just food for thought today.


----------



## Calvin&Hobbes

Quiet day at work, hunny?

As for the map, it looks like the line points to #38. Maybe it's just my average, run of the mill middle of the road monitor (department issued, low bid)- Not your high tech plasma flat screen super duper models the FD has.........








Nice job Eric!


----------



## 3athlete

Code:


As for the map, it looks like the line points to #38.

you need to have your eyes checked...or get that PD to get some better monitors...









you and damar will certainly have fun sharing that spot...oh yeah, lock up the dogs and the kids, dogzilla might think they're food


----------



## KampinwitKids

Seems that the Jailhouse Inn and Margarita Emporium is surrounded by the Jakes sites, rather convenient, I must say!


----------



## hatcityhosehauler

At least we won't have far to crawl to find our beds.


----------



## Ymryl

I'm really bummed that I am going to miss out on this rally, it sure looks like it will be a good time. We had already booked into Strawberry Park (Preston, CT) and decided to stick with those plans when we trade3d in the Armada for the Sequoia. I really don't want to pull the Outback too far for the first trip with the new TV, Strawberry is less than an hour away and makes for a better shakedown trip for us. We'll definitely catch up with you folks at the next rally however


----------



## 1STONE

well I booked, wanted to check out all your Outback campers, my wife & I will be there, didn't want to get too close tho
a rumble might start due to I still have my Starcraft Antigua, site #31 see you there


----------



## tdvffjohn

No rumble, they did explain to you that you need to have an Outbacker sign or sticker, didn t they







or beer, that will work also.


----------



## johnp

Ymryl said:


> I'm really bummed that I am going to miss out on this rally, it sure looks like it will be a good time. We had already booked into Strawberry Park (Preston, CT) and decided to stick with those plans when we trade3d in the Armada for the Sequoia. I really don't want to pull the Outback too far for the first trip with the new TV, Strawberry is less than an hour away and makes for a better shakedown trip for us. We'll definitely catch up with you folks at the next rally however


Where you heading 95n going thru Warwick towing the Outback last Sunday around 2:30?

John


----------



## wolfwood

1STONE said:


> well I booked, wanted to check out all your Outback campers, my wife & I will be there, didn't want to get too close tho
> a rumble might start due to I still have my Starcraft Antigua, site #31 see you there


 THAT'S AWESOME!!!! You may be coming with a Starcraft (and I guess you'll be leaving with it too







) but I'll bet you won't have it for long after you have a chance to really check out the Outback - ANY Outback - let alone the _entire_ the line up that will be there !!!

In fact, figure on at least one "cocktail hour" on a LaFuma Chair under Puff's Awning. Kath & I will then take a walk and you 2 can feel for yourselves what it would be like to own your own 28Roo.... Yeah. You'll be Roo owners soon.....


----------



## wolfwood

*Tina* - I just got word today that 'Sherri' will be joining us on Site #39 (NOT #81 as suspected).

For those of you not familiar with that screen name - Sherri and her partner are from Florida and have just picked up their new TT at Lakeshore. Sherri posted a few times about 3 weeks ago (just before they left FL) asking for some pre-purchase info. Since then, they've packed up their life (and dog), left their FL home for a summer-long antiquing adventure along the East Coast (mostly in NH & ME), they've become Outbackers, entered the world of camping and RVing (both being brand new to them), reserved a seasonal site at Wolfwood (yes, they'll be based here for the summer), AND they've booked their 1st Rally. WOOOHOOOOO!!!! I've spoken with them every few days and they're loving their Outback!!! They're in NC now for a weekend show, then on to a show in VA, and they should be arriving in NH at the start of May. They'll be old pros by the time the Rally rolls around!!!!

Anyway - - - - *Site #39 = 'Sherri" * (Sherri & Maxine)


----------



## johnp

I think at this point becuase I have the first site in the lineup after the last person rolls in (Wolfie) I'm going to roll my beast across the road for the weekend becuase at this point WE OWN THAT PLACE.









Counting the days

John


----------



## wolfwood

johnp2000 said:


> I think at this point becuase I have the first site in the lineup *after the last person rolls in (Wolfie) *I'm going to roll my beast across the road for the weekend becuase at this point WE OWN THAT PLACE.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Counting the days
> 
> John


Don't be so sure of that, OhMasterCockyOne







I'm not working....which means we don't have to wait for me to get home at 8:00 before hitching & driving however far. Ya' just never know for sure when we'll pull in


----------



## damar92

johnp2000 said:


> I think at this point becuase I have the first site in the lineup after the last person rolls in (Wolfie) I'm going to roll my beast across the road for the weekend becuase at this point WE OWN THAT PLACE.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Counting the days
> 
> John


Wait a minute I thought that my site was the middle of the road, you can't have it now. I was looking forward to it.
Just take a look at the map, or we could all just park in the road!!???
Darryl


----------



## johnp

damar92 said:


> I think at this point becuase I have the first site in the lineup after the last person rolls in (Wolfie) I'm going to roll my beast across the road for the weekend becuase at this point WE OWN THAT PLACE.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Counting the days
> 
> John


Wait a minute I thought that my site was the middle of the road, you can't have it now. I was looking forward to it.
Just take a look at the map, or we could all just park in the road!!???
Darryl
[/quote]

Better idea keep the trailers on the sites and Darryl put your dog in the middle of the road NOBODY with mess with that dog.
We can only use our dog to fill in potholes.

John


----------



## johnp

wolfwood said:


> I think at this point becuase I have the first site in the lineup *after the last person rolls in (Wolfie) *I'm going to roll my beast across the road for the weekend becuase at this point WE OWN THAT PLACE.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Counting the days
> 
> John


Don't be so sure of that, OhMasterCockyOne







I'm not working....which means we don't have to wait for me to get home at 8:00 before hitching & driving however far. Ya' just never know for sure when we'll pull in








[/quote]

Read post #564 
Thats all I got to say

Me------ "OhMasterCockyOne" you have no idea, Its a wonder my wife hasn't killed me yet









John


----------



## wolfwood

johnp2000 said:


> I think at this point becuase I have the first site in the lineup *after the last person rolls in (Wolfie) *I'm going to roll my beast across the road for the weekend becuase at this point WE OWN THAT PLACE.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Counting the days
> 
> John


Don't be so sure of that, OhMasterCockyOne







I'm not working....which means we don't have to wait for me to get home at 8:00 before hitching & driving however far. Ya' just never know for sure when we'll pull in








[/quote]

Read post #564 
Thats all I got to say

Me------ "OhMasterCockyOne" you have no idea, Its a wonder my wife hasn't killed me yet









John
[/quote]

So...I see that "OhMrCockyOne" is presumoptuos, too, eh? Post #564 only says that we will not be there in time for the PotLuck......doesn't necessarily mean we'll be LAST ones in (this time







)

You're right - - - I "have no idea" - - - but I guess pretty good


----------



## johnp




----------



## wolfwood

johnp2000 said:


>


Presumptuous.....but educable....


----------



## egregg57

johnp2000 said:


>


 Ahhh John......You don't want to do that.......


----------



## egregg57

johnp2000 said:


> I think at this point becuase I have the first site in the lineup after the last person rolls in (Wolfie) I'm going to roll my beast across the road for the weekend becuase at this point WE OWN THAT PLACE.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Counting the days
> 
> John


 Go ahead...move it! We'll have the first game ever of musical chairs...ala Outbacks!


----------



## wolfwood

egregg57 said:


>


 Ahhh John......You don't want to do that.......
[/quote]
Sure he does. He's a very smart man....


----------



## johnp

Yes I left the country in shame after that comment. I'm in Quebec for the weekend minus one Outback









I did feel the force of







as I went up 93 this morning.

JOhn


----------



## wolfwood

John, I believe that was the K-Force you felt, as you were VERY close to Kathy's office. If it was the Force of







... it was only a very mild brush as you were well beyond her normal range.

Travel safe!


----------



## egregg57

wolfwood said:


> John, I believe that was the K-Force you felt, as you were VERY close to Kathy's office. If it was the Force of
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ... it was only a very mild brush as you were well beyond her normal range.
> 
> Travel safe!


OH PaaaaLllEEaaasssseeee!!!!!


----------



## 3athlete

Inquiring minds (DS & DD) would like to know if the roads are paved in CCV?

Thanks!

C


----------



## wolfwood

3athlete said:


> Inquiring minds (DS & DD) would like to know if the roads are paved in CCV?
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> C


I think so....at least the parts I've seen are, but I haven't been all the way in . Eric & Tina will know for sure.


----------



## egregg57

3athlete said:


> Inquiring minds (DS & DD) would like to know if the roads are paved in CCV?
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> C


 The main road leading in and up to the lodge is paved.


----------



## 3athlete

Thanks


----------



## ember

HI all,
I'm going to the orchard to order donuts this week, Since this is my first rally, would some one please tell me how many cider donuts I should bring?
Thanks
TTFN
Ember


----------



## 3athlete

Well, since there will be police officers present, I'd say about 4-6 dozen

ok, ok, i'll be realistic, figure a couple of dozen, if they're for breakfast, there will be other things to eat as well. i'll eat at least 2! haven't had cider donuts in ages.


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too

3athlete said:


> Well, since there will be police officers present, I'd say about 4-6 dozen
> 
> ok, ok, i'll be realistic, figure a couple of dozen, if they're for breakfast, there will be other things to eat as well. i'll eat at least 2! haven't had cider donuts in ages.










just hand em over miss! actually, I have never heard of cider donuts so someone needs to tell me why they are special!


----------



## wolfwood

Doxie-Doglover-Too said:


> just hand em over miss! actually, I have never heard of cider donuts so someone needs to tell me why they are special!


'cuz...they're made with cider







(you left coasters _do_ know what that is, right? Yep - even the hard stuff works...)

and they're yummy


----------



## Calvin&Hobbes

3athlete said:


> Well, since there will be police officers present, I'd say about 4-6 dozen










easy there, C...

We are there for 4 days, better make it 8 dozen...


----------



## 3athlete

Code:


We are there for 4 days, better make it 8 dozen...

spoken like a true man in blue!







(my father is rolling over in his grave...he'll be haunting me for that one)

ya know i love ya Kevin...you guys are the rolling bar after all


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too

wolfwood said:


> just hand em over miss! actually, I have never heard of cider donuts so someone needs to tell me why they are special!


'cuz...they're made with cider







(you left coasters _do_ know what that is, right? Yep - even the hard stuff works...)

and they're yummy








[/quote]

nope, still don't get it. The only cider of know of is Apple cider and everyone drinks apple cider, even kids. Sooo...guess I iz not very smart. I do not represent the rest of the left coast population ( as they are saying "thank God" ), but um, well, help? Ya know, Granny on the Hillbillies had "cider" in her jugs that fixed everything, even rhuematiz as she called it. Hmmm....maybe I better get my hands on some of those donuts, I could be pain free and blame the weight gain on the "medicine"?


----------



## 1STONE

wolfwood said:


> well I booked, wanted to check out all your Outback campers, my wife & I will be there, didn't want to get too close tho
> a rumble might start due to I still have my Starcraft Antigua, site #31 see you there


 THAT'S AWESOME!!!! You may be coming with a Starcraft (and I guess you'll be leaving with it too







) but I'll bet you won't have it for long after you have a chance to really check out the Outback - ANY Outback - let alone the _entire_ the line up that will be there !!!

In fact, figure on at least one "cocktail hour" on a LaFuma Chair under Puff's Awning. Kath & I will then take a walk and you 2 can feel for yourselves what it would be like to own your own 28Roo.... Yeah. You'll be Roo owners soon.....
[/quote]

we'll see you there,


----------



## ember

Doxie-Doglover-Too said:


> just hand em over miss! actually, I have never heard of cider donuts so someone needs to tell me why they are special!


'cuz...they're made with cider







(you left coasters _do_ know what that is, right? Yep - even the hard stuff works...)

and they're yummy








[/quote]

nope, still don't get it. The only cider of know of is Apple cider and everyone drinks apple cider, even kids. Sooo...guess I iz not very smart. I do not represent the rest of the left coast population ( as they are saying "thank God" ), but um, well, help? Ya know, Granny on the Hillbillies had "cider" in her jugs that fixed everything, even rhuematiz as she called it. Hmmm....maybe I better get my hands on some of those donuts, I could be pain free and blame the weight gain on the "medicine"?
[/quote]

Dox,
Cider donuts are spice donuts made with apple cider used in place of the other liquid in the recipe. the cider just gives them a little zippier taste than regular donuts. 
If you still aren't getting it, for goodness sake PM me your mailing address and I'll send a few out to you!!







Granny's jug was "hard cider" which is apple cider allowed to ferment and become a beverage somewhere between wine and moonshine, IF done correctly, if done incorrectly it becomes 'apple cider vinegar'.
TTFN
Ember


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too

ember said:


> just hand em over miss! actually, I have never heard of cider donuts so someone needs to tell me why they are special!


'cuz...they're made with cider







(you left coasters _do_ know what that is, right? Yep - even the hard stuff works...)

and they're yummy








[/quote]

nope, still don't get it. The only cider of know of is Apple cider and everyone drinks apple cider, even kids. Sooo...guess I iz not very smart. I do not represent the rest of the left coast population ( as they are saying "thank God" ), but um, well, help? Ya know, Granny on the Hillbillies had "cider" in her jugs that fixed everything, even rhuematiz as she called it. Hmmm....maybe I better get my hands on some of those donuts, I could be pain free and blame the weight gain on the "medicine"?
[/quote]

Dox,
Cider donuts are spice donuts made with apple cider used in place of the other liquid in the recipe. the cider just gives them a little zippier taste than regular donuts. 
If you still aren't getting it, for goodness sake PM me your mailing address and I'll send a few out to you!!







Granny's jug was "hard cider" which is apple cider allowed to ferment and become a beverage somewhere between wine and moonshine, IF done correctly, if done incorrectly it becomes 'apple cider vinegar'.
TTFN
Ember
[/quote]

wow, they sound scrumptious! we are apple country but I still have never heard of them. Oh, Granny had hard cider, well, I need some of that to wash down the donuts!


----------



## 3athlete

HOLY COW...​
only 2 more weeks and it will be 'rita time in NH

I can't wait! Has the snow melted yet?


----------



## egregg57

Thirteen days and counting!!! I can barely contain myself! I need this....BAD!!!!!


----------



## Calvin&Hobbes

We are actually getting a jump start on our camping season...I am setting up the RQS at the Relay for Life cancer walk, for the overnite adventure. I am looking at it as a short little camping trip to make sure everything is AOK for the big trip to New Hampshire. I will snap some pictures of the Relay so everyone can see the OB'r spirit! Heading out in about 15 minutes......


----------



## egregg57

Calvin&Hobbes said:


> We are actually getting a jump start on our camping season...I am setting up the RQS at the Relay for Life cancer walk, for the overnite adventure. I am looking at it as a short little camping trip to make sure everything is AOK for the big trip to New Hampshire. I will snap some pictures of the Relay so everyone can see the OB'r spirit! Heading out in about 15 minutes......


I am ready to GO!!!! Next Thursday can't get here fast enough!!!!

Tick, Tock, Tick Tock!


----------



## wolfwood

egregg57 said:


> We are actually getting a jump start on our camping season...I am setting up the RQS at the Relay for Life cancer walk, for the overnite adventure. I am looking at it as a short little camping trip to make sure everything is AOK for the big trip to New Hampshire. I will snap some pictures of the Relay so everyone can see the OB'r spirit! Heading out in about 15 minutes......


I am ready to GO!!!! Next Thursday can't get here fast enough!!!!

Tick, Tock, Tick Tock![/quote]
You goin' someplace *next* week?








(I think .... maybe







..... you've got the Rally confused with "returning to normal hours".....







)

<







GOOD GRIEF!!!!







You'd think I was married to the man!!







>

*SUPERMOM!!!!! This one is YOUR responsibility!!!!*


----------



## tdvffjohn

Did anyone actually answer the question, 'How many donuts should she bring'







after all the donut conversation


----------



## egregg57

wolfwood said:


> We are actually getting a jump start on our camping season...I am setting up the RQS at the Relay for Life cancer walk, for the overnite adventure. I am looking at it as a short little camping trip to make sure everything is AOK for the big trip to New Hampshire. I will snap some pictures of the Relay so everyone can see the OB'r spirit! Heading out in about 15 minutes......


I am ready to GO!!!! Next Thursday can't get here fast enough!!!!

Tick, Tock, Tick Tock![/quote]
You goin' someplace *next* week?








(I think .... maybe







..... you've got the Rally confused with "returning to normal hours".....







)

<







GOOD GRIEF!!!!







You'd think I was married to the man!!







>

*SUPERMOM!!!!! This one is YOUR responsibility!!!!*

[/quote]

Okay...so i messed a day or two up...It's not like I blew up a new tractor or anything......Oooops....


----------



## skippershe

Calvin&Hobbes said:


> We are actually getting a jump start on our camping season...I am setting up the RQS at the Relay for Life cancer walk, for the overnite adventure. I am looking at it as a short little camping trip to make sure everything is AOK for the big trip to New Hampshire. I will snap some pictures of the Relay so everyone can see the OB'r spirit! Heading out in about 15 minutes......


Go Relay!!

I do the same thing...I have my hubby set up our Roo for the weekend. It sure is nice to have a place to rest during that 24 hours of being on the track. Our Relay for Life is May 17-18th and will be my 4th year of participating









Find a Relay Event near you Clicky Here If you or a loved one has ever been touched by cancer, I highly recommend it


----------



## johnp

I am ready to GO!!!! Next Thursday can't get here fast enough!!!!

Tick, Tock, Tick Tock!
[/quote]

Ok you just spooked me on that one. I thought I still had two weeks to either trade-in the Outback or put the summer wheels on and clean it up. Its going to be a busy weekend.

Three weekends in a row camping this month. Can't wait. (I must go fill my tank before diesel jumps up again







)
I would have taken the trailer to Quebec last weekend but the campgrounds are not open yet









See ya in two weeks

John


----------



## ember

tdvffjohn said:


> Did anyone actually answer the question, 'How many donuts should she bring'
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> after all the donut conversation


No, and I'd really appreciate one!!?!?!?!??


----------



## Dawgs

ember said:


> Did anyone actually answer the question, 'How many donuts should she bring'
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> after all the donut conversation


No, and I'd really appreciate one!!?!?!?!??








[/quote]

So would I ... I mean WE! ... WE would really appreciate one too. ... I have margaritas!


----------



## 3athlete

Code:


Did anyone actually answer the question, 'How many donuts should she bring' whistling.gif after all the donut conversation

I thought I did...post # 681...

ok, ok, i'll be realistic, figure a couple of dozen


----------



## johnp

3athlete said:


> Code:
> 
> 
> Did anyone actually answer the question, 'How many donuts should she bring' whistling.gif after all the donut conversation
> 
> I thought I did...post # 681...
> 
> ok, ok, i'll be realistic, figure a couple of dozen


Yeah that will take care of the local law enforcement but what about the rest of us.

John


----------



## Calvin&Hobbes

Hey, at least I'm all set.


----------



## 3athlete

Code:


 Hey, at least I'm all set. icon_thumleft.gif

well there's the Outback spirit if I ever saw it!


----------



## wolfwood

Calvin&Hobbes said:


> Hey, at least I'm all set.


We HAVE always been nice to you, yanno


----------



## johnp

Ok rally goers if anybody uses a Coleman Roadtrip and needs ANY parts for one let me know shortly. I switched to the Weber Q.

see ya in 11 days

John


----------



## egregg57

johnp2000 said:


> Ok rally goers if anybody uses a Coleman Roadtrip and needs ANY parts for one let me know shortly. I switched to the Weber Q.
> 
> see ya in 11 days
> 
> John


 We are going to buy the Roadtrip grill very shortly. The one with the folding legs. We would be interested in them John. If you're selling your 32 we may take that as well.......


----------



## materialgirl

DH finally got through to campground. We will be there too. site #29. Can't wait.


----------



## egregg57

materialgirl said:


> DH finally got through to campground. We will be there too. site #29. Can't wait.


 Excellent! Welcome aboard! I see you're in Hooksett. Welcome to another South Eastern NH Outbacker!!

We will be heading up Thursday late afternoon, early evening. If you need any assistance, we will be monitoring channel 10 (Outbackers rally channel) on personal radios. The campground monitors channel 6. Glad you could make it. We are looking forward to meeting you!

Eric


----------



## wolfwood

materialgirl said:


> DH finally got through to campground. We will be there too. site #29. Can't wait.


YES!!! The SE NH ranks are growing!!!! Welcome to the site AND to your first rally!!! Can't wait to meet you.


----------



## egregg57

9 days and counting and we're on our way!! Wahoo!!


----------



## johnp

8 more days









To Eric and anybody else that has been to this place. Is RT 16 the fastest way up I can see myself coming up next Thursday like the Coor's Light train and just wondering if I could make better time flying up RT93 like the rest of the afternoon nuts.If I need to pass granny on 16 its gonna get ugly








The last time I was up in the Lake Ossipee area I remember that road being a long boring country road, it was years ago but I hope its changed. Well got to go find a v-plow for the front of the Dodge (you know if you can't Dodge it RAM it







)

John


----------



## egregg57

johnp2000 said:


> 8 more days
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> To Eric and anybody else that has been to this place. Is RT 16 the fastest way up I can see myself coming up next Thursday like the Coor's Light train and just wondering if I could make better time flying up RT93 like the rest of the afternoon nuts.If I need to pass granny on 16 its gonna get ugly
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The last time I was up in the Lake Ossipee area I remember that road being a long boring country road, it was years ago but I hope its changed. Well got to go find a v-plow for the front of the Dodge (you know if you can't Dodge it RAM it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
> 
> John


 John, 93 isn't too bad traffic wise till you hit the tolls and Concord area, then it thins out again after wards. We usually head up RT 125 in Brentwood/Epping to RT 16 and follow it up. Late afternoon, early evening traffic can be a pain for the first couple of miles. But it generally gets much better after the Rochester area.

It's 6 of one, half a dozen of the other I think. Either way has its "bumps."

I don't know how long "it's been years" is for you but RT 16 has several spots where it is 4 lanes wide (2 South, 2 North). I have little difficulty getting around those "enjoying nature." (I always love the look on the faces as 60 something feet of 6.8L V-10 and 31RQS passes them...uphill...in a strong breeze...easily














)


----------



## johnp

It has been maybe 18 years since I have gone in from 95 and up 16 that far . And yes my wife gets a little vocal when I start wanting to pass people with 60+feet of rolling real estate on the left side of the road







The whining of the turbo is the only whine I want to hear









John


----------



## CountryGurl

Hey John- 
As Eric said, either way is just as good. I've done the 93 to 95, then to the spaulding highway(rt 16) right into N. Conway. But, I tend to think the 93 to the Merideth exit (I forgot which one that is...where Hart's turkey farm is located) then take Rt 25 out to Rt 16 is quicker. Maybe not, but it is a nicer ride over to N. Conway, a little more scenic.
It would be funny if you, Eric and I all travel together... 180 feet of recreation, separated in 20 foot intervals..= a football field rolling North


----------



## johnp

20' intervals haven't you ever heard of drafting







. Lets see do you think I can buzz the breakdown lane on 128 at 5pm doing 70mph towing my beast







just kidding I'm not that crazy people but I have done it in the Dodge (it is legal 2-6) as DW screams







I'm thinking 495-3-93-25 just to avoid the whole 128 scene.

John


----------



## Calvin&Hobbes

You take point, we'll draft off that Cummins.... I have Jethro Tull, Locomotive Breath playing in my head 
"He feels the piston scraping --
steam breaking on his brow --
old Charlie stole the handle and
the train won't stop going --
no way to slow down"


----------



## johnp

Let's see if I put on that mixed with Radar Love and a little Eastbound and Down I should be there in no time at all.Diesel is $4.39 right now







but conservation will be out the window on the ride up. I may just set a new record low for mpg on the Cummins next week









John


----------



## ember

ordered cider donuts today!! 6 dozen in honor of my granny she was a "lawman" herself!!








see ya friday.
Ember


----------



## KampinwitKids

John and Kevin, if you are thinking of a convoy on the way up, we were planning on heading out Thursday AM. We grab route 3 at exit 2 in Cedarville, thinking of a 9:30-10AM departure. Not to sure how you would come up John, but I think Kevin will roll right past us. I wonder how many outbacks we could park at the "NH supply house for Kevins Moblie Saloon"!


----------



## johnp

YUM YUM

Just keep Kevin's hands off them

John


----------



## johnp

I won't be leaving RI until around 3:30 or 4







traffic all the way. Goal is to be setup by sunset.

John


----------



## wolfwood

KampinwitKids said:


> John and Kevin, if you are thinking of a convoy on the way up, we were planning on heading out Thursday AM. We grab route 3 at exit 2 in Cedarville, thinking of a 9:30-10AM departure. Not to sure how you would come up John, but I think Kevin will roll right past us. *I wonder how many outbacks we could park at the "NH supply house for Kevins Moblie Saloon"!*


*I WANT A PICTURE!!*


----------



## johnp

We had three a few years ago Steve, Kevins, and mine back when "Christine"blew out a plug at Twin Mountain.Pic is somewhere on here.

John


----------



## egregg57

KampinwitKids said:


> John and Kevin, if you are thinking of a convoy on the way up, we were planning on heading out Thursday AM. We grab route 3 at exit 2 in Cedarville, thinking of a 9:30-10AM departure. Not to sure how you would come up John, but I think Kevin will roll right past us. I wonder how many outbacks we could park at the "NH supply house for Kevins Moblie Saloon"!


 Hmmmm I am tempted! I think Tina has to work though, so a Thursday AM pull out for us is out of the question. But I will make sure.

Additionally, if the above doesn't pan out, we will leave Brentwood at about 6:30 pm Thursday. I will be monitoring channel 10 on our personal radio. We will head up 125 to 16. Give me a shout if this is about the time you are heading up and would like to hook up enroute!

Eric


----------



## 3athlete

Code:


I wonder how many outbacks we could park at the "NH supply house for Kevins Moblie Saloon"!

We're planning an early Thurs. leave as well. I'm sure you guys will be a bit ahead of us, but we'll be looking out for the Outback symbol when we hit the "packie".

All of us are counting down the days. I think starting Monday, I'm going to start counting hours!


----------



## johnp

Is it time yet................................................Is it time yet...................................................Is it time yet.

I still have to call and add Thursday to my reservation.

John


----------



## anne72

Ah man! I wish we could get there on Thursday, something about coaching the little league team that night...I'm trying to break my husband down and pull out Thursday after the kids get home! Would be nice to have 2 full days of R & R. If I can't convince him, I'll be waking him at the crack of dawn on Friday to be leaving early! I'm so excited to attend our first rally!!!


----------



## 3athlete

Code:


I'll be waking him at the crack of dawn on Friday to be leaving early! I'm so excited to attend our first rally!!!

Anne,

make sure the camper is completely packed the night before so you can just wake up and hit the road...i'm even tempted to take breakfast in the car









looking forward to meeting you and your family!



Code:


ordered cider donuts today!! 6 dozen

totally YUMO (as rachel ray would say) Can't wait to meet your donuts, oops I mean you Ember


----------



## egregg57

It's going to be great seeing everyone again and meeting new faces!! So close SO CLOSE!

Eric


----------



## Calvin&Hobbes

3athlete said:


> Code:
> 
> 
> ordered cider donuts today!! 6 dozen
> 
> totally YUMO (as rachel ray would say) Can't wait to meet your donuts, oops I mean you Ember


Don't get too close to those donuts, ma'am... They're evidence, and I'll have to collect them...


----------



## KampinwitKids

3athlete said:


> Code:
> 
> 
> I wonder how many outbacks we could park at the "NH supply house for Kevins Moblie Saloon"!
> 
> We're planning an early Thurs. leave as well. I'm sure you guys will be a bit ahead of us, but we'll be looking out for the Outback symbol when we hit the "packie".
> 
> All of us are counting down the days. I think starting Monday, I'm going to start counting hours!


What route do you guys take? We might be able to alter our launch time. Tim and myself could spent some time in the single-malt isle....wonder if they allow sampling? Would something happen to the universe if a horde of Outbackers converged on a discount Liquor store at once....something about planet alignment?

.........off to Normandy for another rainy Mothers Day Weekend...again!

I did get her something really cool, I will bring it to the Rally and show all of you, think you will like the idea.

Brian


----------



## Calvin&Hobbes

KampinwitKids said:


> I did get her something really cool, I will bring it to the Rally and show all of you, think you will like the idea.
> 
> Brian


What is it? a 2009 GMC Duramax?

If you all can keep a secret, I'll tell you what I got Stacie for Mom's day... A 2009 "Bullit" Ford Mustang, limited edition. Forest green with the GT package, but with emblems deleted... What a thoughtfull DH I am!


----------



## KampinwitKids

Calvin&Hobbes said:


> I did get her something really cool, I will bring it to the Rally and show all of you, think you will like the idea.
> 
> Brian


What is it? a 2009 GMC Duramax?

If you all can keep a secret, I'll tell you what I got Stacie for Mom's day... A 2009 "Bullit" Ford Mustang, limited edition. Forest green with the GT package, but with emblems deleted... What a thoughtfull DH I am!
[/quote]

Shhhhh! Don't let the cat out of the bag....I've been jealous ever since Steve upgraded!


----------



## hatcityhosehauler

Hate to rain on anyone's parade, but am I the only one who has looked at the long range forcast for next week in Chocorua? I'm keeping my fingers crossed that things change.



> Don't get too close to those donuts, ma'am... They're evidence, and I'll have to collect them...


Ok officer, you go ahead and tag and bag those donuts. That's why they call you guys the Finest. Those of us known as the Bravest will keep an eye on the mobile bar for you. You won't have to worry about it one bit...nope. We are good with hydralics, and fluid management.









Tim


----------



## 3athlete

Code:


We are good with hydralics, and fluid management. wink_smilie.gif

that may be so, but not so good with spelling...it's hydraulics, not hydralics

thank goodness for the ever faithful teacher here











Code:


Hate to rain on anyone's parade, but am I the only one who has looked at the long range forecast for next week in Chocorua?

the eternal optimist....back off ladies, he's all mine!

love ya honey!


----------



## Calvin&Hobbes

3athlete said:


> Code:
> 
> 
> We are good with hydralics, and fluid management. wink_smilie.gif
> 
> that may be so, but not so good with spelling...it's hydraulics, not hydralics
> 
> thank goodness for the ever faithful teacher here


Hummmm. as long as the fluid managment isn't Pepper vodka, cuz I remember someone not managing that so good... and I see that "hooked on phonics" is working out well, too! (Note to self: _never_ screw up in front of Tim. *ever*. )

And for the weather, I figure we'll have three or four different forecasts before Friday anyway. I'll wait till wednesday before I plan my attire. As long as it doesn't snow!

As a side note.... How did you make out with the Outback repairs from last fall/ winter? (reference Kitchen countertop...)


----------



## hatcityhosehauler

3athlete said:


> that may be so, but not so good with spelling...it's hydraulics, not hydralics
> 
> thank goodness for the ever faithful teacher here


If I could spell, I'd be the Union Secretary instead of the Treasurer.



> Hummmm. as long as the fluid managment isn't Pepper vodka, cuz I remember someone not managing that so good


Considering the amount of that particular fluid that was "managed" that particular night, the aforementioned someone did pretty good...


----------



## johnp

I don't think we will be coming up on Thursday night but early Friday if they will let us in early (for a fee I'm sure). Way to much repacking to do. At least I'm feeling better my fever finally broke today.

John


----------



## damar92

johnp2000 said:


> I don't think we will be coming up on Thursday night but early Friday if they will let us in early (for a fee I'm sure). Way to much repacking to do. At least I'm feeling better my fever finally broke today.
> 
> John


Is that the New Camper fever that you are recovering from????


----------



## 3athlete

Code:


How did you make out with the Outback repairs from last fall/ winter? (reference Kitchen countertop...)

We made out well. The entire camper was fixed, and the insurance co. paid!!!!!!!!!! We're both happy with the job that was done. I'm still trying to get him to buy me the "new" camper I want...the 32BHDS, maybe it will be in the driveway tomorrow morning







one has to have hopes!


----------



## Calvin&Hobbes

3athlete said:


> I'm still trying to get him to buy me the "new" camper I want...the 32BHDS...


 Well, if I recall...JohnP is contemplating a Fiver, as he has a Pickup and a 1 year old BHDS. You folks have the 'scursion, so a fiver not "on the table"...Your "scursion is a diesel, which can haul just about the entire east coast. Hows about Tim and John go for a walk with a couple of Guiness's, and maybe a 32BHDS will be arriving in CT, and JohnP will have Lakeshore deliver #4 to his driveway!?
No need to thank me, I am a Detective you know...pass the cider donuts!


----------



## hatcityhosehauler

Hey Kevin.....I need your help like I need another hole in the head.


----------



## johnp

Nice try detective but wrong.

Have another donut and guess again

John


----------



## Calvin&Hobbes

Ok- for my next prediction, I see a Class A Diesel pulling into John's yard...


----------



## johnp

Been there done that no thank you!

Keep eating those donuts

John


----------



## egregg57

johnp2000 said:


> Been there done that no thank you!
> 
> Keep eating those donuts
> 
> John


 GAD!! John is going Hybrid!!


----------



## 3athlete

Code:


GAD!! John is going Hybrid!!

I was thinking maybe the new "Loft"


----------



## johnp

Hybrid far from it.

Loft no I don't want a tent trailer.

I did go where I swore I would never go again.

John


----------



## damar92

johnp2000 said:


> Hybrid far from it.
> 
> Loft no I don't want a tent trailer.
> 
> I did go where I swore I would never go again.
> 
> John


 Class C baby!!!


----------



## johnp

damar92 said:


> Hybrid far from it.
> 
> Loft no I don't want a tent trailer.
> 
> I did go where I swore I would never go again.
> 
> John


 Class C baby!!!
[/quote]

We have a winner!!

Only down side it rolls on a F#$* chassis

John


----------



## Calvin&Hobbes

You'll just have to get used to it being reliable. At least it wont have piston slap.


----------



## dmbcfd

Congrats John! Do we have to wait until Friday for the details?

Speaking of Friday, we'll be heading out around noon, so we'll be there in time for the potluck. What should we bring?

Steve


----------



## johnp

We decided that after the problems of last year (the cul-de-sac from hell) and we travel more than camp. Add two kids that don't care for being in the back seat for hours on end plus one truck that sits more than I drive it we decided to go back to a Class C.

So Tuesday we pick up a barely used (if at all) 2006 Itasca 29B and the couple that bought it went right down the options list









I had just put the nice wheels back on the 32 so yesterday I unloaded a ton of stuff out of the 32 and pulled the wheels and put the factory ones back on.

I will be selling the alloy wheels with 5 close to new Goodyear Marathons shortly

Also for you Dodge boys I will also be selling a complete factory navigation radio/cd/mp3/sat/ sytem with antenna and bezel

So I guess I will be put on the S.O.B. list (funny I'm already called one most of the time)

John


----------



## hatcityhosehauler

> Only down side it rolls on a F#$* chassis


Well, I'm guessing you have that Triton V10 under the hood, and not the 6.0 Powerstroke, so you should make sure you have a generous supply of helicoils handy.









Yeah, Steve, it's time for us to have some payback.

Tim


----------



## johnp

I'm still on medication and wake up sceaming just from the thought of having a blue oval again. If that v-10 blows a plug the drive train is coming out. I am already getting death threats from the guys at work.

John


----------



## BirdLadyLisa

We'll be arriving at the rally a few hours earlier than planned. What can we bring to the potluck? We didn't sign up for anything because we were coming in a late.


----------



## BirdLadyLisa

HAPPY BIRTHDAY TO STEVE! 35 AGAIN ...


----------



## egregg57

BirdLadyLisa said:


> HAPPY BIRTHDAY TO STEVE! 35 AGAIN ...


 Super mom says bring a dessert. But go light. There will be birthday cakes. Perhaps some ice cream or whipped cream?

Eric


----------



## johnp

Happy Birthday Steve 35 yeh right

John


----------



## 3athlete

First...Happy Birthday Steve!!!!!!!!!! 35, wow, you're old compared to me...I'm only 25, you must have married really young!

2nd...for the potluck on Friday ,we have so far:
meatballs
pulled pork w/ rolls
chili w/ cornbread
NE clam chowder

margaritas
dessert (birthday cake)

for the cocktail hour on Thurs. night: 
guacamole w/ chips
salsa w/ chips
cheese con queso dip w/ chips
assorted adult beverages
soda
juice
water

for the breakfast buffet: not sure what day, but I saw scotch eggs and cider donuts

all of this was posted on the previous pages...anyone who wants to add anything, just post!


----------



## anne72

3athlete said:


> First...Happy Birthday Steve!!!!!!!!!! 35, wow, you're old compared to me...I'm only 25, you must have married really young!
> 
> 2nd...for the potluck on Friday ,we have so far:
> meatballs
> pulled pork w/ rolls
> chili w/ cornbread
> NE clam chowder
> 
> margaritas
> dessert (birthday cake)
> 
> for the cocktail hour on Thurs. night:
> guacamole w/ chips
> salsa w/ chips
> cheese con queso dip w/ chips
> assorted adult beverages
> soda
> juice
> water
> 
> for the breakfast buffet: not sure what day, but I saw scotch eggs and cider donuts
> 
> all of this was posted on the previous pages...anyone who wants to add anything, just post!


We're bringing a cheeseburger sloppy joe type dish for Friday night. I'm tossing around a casserole dish for breakfast. Hoping we're able to go, my DS has been having huge problems with his asthma and to top it all off had an ear infection that ruptured his eardrum. He's on some heavy duty meds but he doesn't seem to be getting better. He's been hospitilized twice in the past for the asthma so I'm really hoping that doesn't become the case this time! I'm crossing my fingers! My oldest son would be so bummed, Thursday is his birthday and this is what he really wants to do for his "birthday weekend!"


----------



## egregg57

anne72 said:


> First...Happy Birthday Steve!!!!!!!!!! 35, wow, you're old compared to me...I'm only 25, you must have married really young!
> 
> 2nd...for the potluck on Friday ,we have so far:
> meatballs
> pulled pork w/ rolls
> chili w/ cornbread
> NE clam chowder
> 
> margaritas
> dessert (birthday cake)
> 
> for the cocktail hour on Thurs. night:
> guacamole w/ chips
> salsa w/ chips
> cheese con queso dip w/ chips
> assorted adult beverages
> soda
> juice
> water
> 
> for the breakfast buffet: not sure what day, but I saw scotch eggs and cider donuts
> 
> all of this was posted on the previous pages...anyone who wants to add anything, just post!


We're bringing a cheeseburger sloppy joe type dish for Friday night. I'm tossing around a casserole dish for breakfast. Hoping we're able to go, my DS has been having huge problems with his asthma and to top it all off had an ear infection that ruptured his eardrum. He's on some heavy duty meds but he doesn't seem to be getting better. He's been hospitilized twice in the past for the asthma so I'm really hoping that doesn't become the case this time! I'm crossing my fingers! My oldest son would be so bummed, Thursday is his birthday and this is what he really wants to do for his "birthday weekend!"

[/quote]

Wow! Sorry to hear that! If it is any help, there is a Hospital in North Conway, about 15 miles to the North of the campground. My Aunt has been there with family a few times over the years. I haven't heard anything negative about it. I believe its Memorial. Yup...here's the link.

The Memorial Hospital

Well hopefully that will help you guys make a decision. We would hate to have you miss the Rally. It's the biggest one we've had yet.

Keep us up to date and wish your DH well for us!!

Eric


----------



## anne72

That definitely helps to know that, we'll keep that in mind. I'm holding out hope that it will be a non-issue, thanks for the information Eric!

Anne


----------



## KurtR

Hi there everyone. We are heading up Thursday night and are Sooooo up for margaritas!! I'll make an espinaca dip too-yum! For the pot luck we'll be bringing kielbasa cooked in the crockpot. Can't wait to go- even though the weather doesn't look that great! See ya soon!! -Renee & Kurt


----------



## egregg57

KurtR said:


> Hi there everyone. We are heading up Thursday night and are Sooooo up for margaritas!! I'll make an espinaca dip too-yum! For the pot luck we'll be bringing kielbasa cooked in the crockpot. Can't wait to go- even though the weather doesn't look that great! See ya soon!! -Renee & Kurt


We'll have the slushy machine warmed up! We are on our way thursday too!!!


----------



## 3athlete

ok, friday's potluck is looking great!

thursday's cocktail hour looks like drinks and appetizers! YUM, love to drink and nosh as I chat!

This is going to be a great weekend, no matter what the weather.

Anne, I really hope your DS's medical issues clear up...would hate for you to miss your first rally...we'll all keep our fingers crossed and say prayers, chant...whatever it is we do to help send positive karma your way!


----------



## 3athlete

oh, we'll make turkey bacon for the breakfast!


----------



## 3athlete

One last thing...I'm noticing that there is a great deal of "meat" at this potluck...if anyone hasn't decided what to bring...what about a salad or some veggies?

Thanks!


----------



## Mrs Doft

We'll be heading up on Thursday afternoon and will be there in time for cocktail hour. I'm bringing some mini-PB&J sandwiches and ham & cheese roll-ups. As for Friday, does mac & cheese count as a veggie? I'll bring that and a salad of some type.

We're looking forward to seeing everyone. Cross your fingers that the weather forecast improves!

- Amy


----------



## anne72

3athlete said:


> ok, friday's potluck is looking great!
> 
> thursday's cocktail hour looks like drinks and appetizers! YUM, love to drink and nosh as I chat!
> 
> This is going to be a great weekend, no matter what the weather.
> 
> Anne, I really hope your DS's medical issues clear up...would hate for you to miss your first rally...we'll all keep our fingers crossed and say prayers, chant...whatever it is we do to help send positive karma your way!


We're really hoping he gets better, knock on wood he's going back to school tomorrow and if they keep him on the schedule with his meds that I have him on now he should do okay. So whatever positive Karma you are sending it seems to be working so keep it coming! On a side note- I am planning on making a strawberry trifle too...it's so yummy!


----------



## ember

We won't arrive until Friday (as the plans lay now but......) We are bringing the gazillion bubble machine... for the kids of course!!








our neices had a HUGE time with it last weekend!!


----------



## Calvin&Hobbes

Mrs Doft said:


> We'll be heading up on Thursday afternoon and will be there in time for cocktail hour. I'm bringing some mini-PB&J sandwiches and ham & cheese roll-ups. As for Friday, does mac & cheese count as a veggie? I'll bring that and a salad of some type.
> 
> We're looking forward to seeing everyone. Cross your fingers that the weather forecast improves!
> 
> - Amy


Perfect!
I keep forgetting that we'll have lil ones running around, and they need some form of "potluck" as well. We are looking at a "launch time" of about 1100 hrs. Hopefully be at the libation store about 1330 hrs, and Merideth NH by 1430 hrs (+-). Hopefully arriving at Chocura about 1530/1600 hrs...


----------



## CountryGurl

YEAH! Here we are--one day away!

Can't wait for cocktail hour tomorrow afternoon! Sounds like a mexican fiesta with margaritas to match! We'll have to get that bar set up FIRST!!! Everything else can set up later and easier with a cocktail in one hand!

Not sure about that weather forecast, but we'll all have fun no matter what! The bar DOES have a "roof" of sorts.....

I can't wait to see everyone!


----------



## egregg57

Let's get ready to

rrrrRRRRRRAAAAALLLLYY!!!!

Last one to CCV is a rotten egg!!!!......


----------



## BirdLadyLisa

Sorry we'll be missing the drinking and eating fest on Thursday, but we'll be sure to bring plenty of bloody mary's to cure those hangovers on Friday.









See you all late Friday afternoon. Don't start the potluck without us! We'll be really hungry ...

Lisa


----------



## johnp

We will be there on Friday as well after I load up the new rolling getaway vehicle which I should already have done but had to drive back to the stealers today and then have a vin check done









John


----------



## 3athlete

Code:


drive back to the stealers today

typo or joke?



Code:


Don't start the potluck without us! We'll be really hungry ...

wouldn't think of it! but do hurry!


----------



## johnp

Dealer aka stealer

Last minute potluck needs?

John


----------



## 3athlete

Code:


Last minute potluck needs?

Vegetables/salad


----------



## ember

Stacey and I will bring a tossed salad, and some dressings.


----------



## wolfwood

Hey all! We're back home and have finallyhad a chance to log on. Am I reading this right? Has the CCV breakfast turned into an Outbacker's Potluck breakfast? Assuming so, what's needed? I was thinking maybe a crumb cake or two....but we'll bring whatever is needed.

Can't wait to see everyone. I'll finish packing tomorrow, Kathy will do some grocery shopping on Friday on her way home, we hitch her up and head on out - hopefully by 7 or so. "Sherri" arrived at Wolfwood this week, so they'll be following us up. Just look for the mini caravan travelling north.

We are sooooooooooooooooooo ready for this!!! (We were anyway, but the week we just lived thru will make this weekend that much sweeter - even if it pours!!!!!) See you all Friday night!


----------



## ember

I think I may have confused things with bringing donuts, and Scotch eggs. I eat both anytime, or I could say I eat anytime!


----------



## egregg57

Sunday Morning is the Pancake Breakfast. Sounds like Saturday morning is going to be one of the best breakfast buffets this side of Las Vegas!


----------



## johnp

Well just finished reloading. Now lets see how many times I here "guess what I forgot" Now I find out DD is bringing a friend. This will be interesting.

Salad and veggies it is.

Clock is ticking.









John


----------



## supermom

ember said:


> Stacey and I will bring a tossed salad, and some dressings.


Stacey, thank you very much for food. we are brining a coldcut platter.

On a different note.....I would like to apologize for not being able to give this Rally and my fellow Outbacker families the attention that was necessary in organizing this Spring Rally. When I accepted this responsibility, I honestly thought that I would have the time to devote to making this rally amazing and memorable for us all. Regretably with Eric working the Power Outage at work (six 12 hour days for 60 days) It has basically left me to take care of the house, kid, dogs, all of the responsibilities with running a household as well as working an 8 hour day. I am sorry to say it was just to much for me to handle and unfortunately I feel you fine people are the ones that had to suffer.

I can only hope that even without my input that you all enjoy what we feel is one of the best campgrounds in the White Mountains as well as a wonderful weekend.

Eric and I have been going to the White mountains since High school and to Chocorua Camping Village for over 5 years, so if anyone has any questions or needs suggestions about the area and what it has to offer. I hope that you will not hesitate to ask.

Until Thursday/Friday night travel safely and we will have leave a campfire burning for you all.

Tina


----------



## wolfwood

Thanks Eric.

So....Saturday morn is the Outbacker's Breakfast; Saturday night is the BBQ; Sunday morning is the CCV breakfast. That just made shopping easy.

Any preference for our contribution to the breakfast potluck?


----------



## johnp

wolfwood said:


> Thanks Eric.
> 
> So....Saturday morn is the Outbacker's Breakfast; Saturday night is the BBQ; Sunday morning is the CCV breakfast. That just made shopping easy.
> 
> Any preference for our contribution to the breakfast potluck?


I'll second that 
Anything needed for the breakfast

John


----------



## 3athlete

Code:


Any preference for our contribution to the breakfast potluck?

I say bring whatever you like and we'll put it all together like we always do for a potluck and BAMO, instant meal!

We're leaving in a couple of hours, and it can't come soon enough!!!!!!!!!!!!!


NH or BUST ​
Safe traveling everyone!


----------



## egregg57

wolfwood said:


> Thanks Eric.
> 
> So....Saturday morn is the Outbacker's Breakfast; Saturday night is the BBQ; Sunday morning is the CCV breakfast. That just made shopping easy.
> 
> Any preference for our contribution to the breakfast potluck?


Beer?


----------



## egregg57

3athlete said:


> Code:
> 
> 
> Any preference for our contribution to the breakfast potluck?
> 
> I say bring whatever you like and we'll put it all together like we always do for a potluck and BAMO, instant meal!
> 
> We're leaving in a couple of hours, and it can't come soon enough!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> NH or BUST ​
> Safe traveling everyone!


 We will be on our was at about 5:30pm. The rolling suite is packed and ready to go. Just need to make the beds. Any last minute questions PM me. I will send you my cell phone number if needed.

Safe travels all, it's time to relax, get together and have some fun and make some memories. Looking forward to seeing freinds again and meeting our new ones!

I can't help but wonder what other campers are going to think when they see 18 Outbacks lined up! I think I wonder too!

CCV Has WiFi. Its a nominal charge for the code. I intend on uploading photo's while we are there.

Campground Managers: Lee and Shirley Spencer
Activities: Janet and Bill
Campground Maintenance: Mike
Front desk and Reservations: Priscilla

Campground uses channel 6 on personal portable radio's. If there is an emergency you can reach a staff member immediately.

Tina and I will be on Channel 10, The Outbackers Channel of course!

Wood, camping essentials and other essentials are available at the store.

Don't forget your fishing stuff if that's what you like to do!

Cameras, cameras cameras! RT.16 North from CCV heading to Conway will give you some very beautiful views! The weather is not supposed to be too bad. Covered Bridges, mountain views and scenic vistas! 5 miles North of CCV is Conway and North Conway. Large Outlets, restraunts, scenic views, The Kancamagus Highway, North Conway Scenic Railroad....Just to name a few.

3 Miles prior to the Campground, on the left, is the Yankee Smoke House. Now before I say any more it seems we have every conceivable meal covered...The Yankee Smoke House does Bar-b-Que Chicken, Beef, Pork, and all the things that go with those items. A little expensive but very, very good.

Also at the Yankee Smoke House is RT 25. Taking this route west 20+ miles brings you right into Meredith and Center Harbor on Lake Winnepesaukie. With out making and turns the road will bring you too Weirs Beach, The MT. Washington steamship and area attractions.

As Supermom said Tina and I have been going to the White Mountains now for GAD! 20 plus years! We know it well. As does a few others in our group. If you're looking for something let us help you!

Okay..enough typing! Its time to get busy, busy, busy!!

See ya there,

Eric


----------



## KampinwitKids

Good Morning fellow Outbackers!

Put us down for crossants, no wait chrossanits, I GIVE UP, you know, those little french rolled things. I can't even come close to spelling this right, that spell-check is suggesting "horsemints".









Brian


----------



## egregg57

KampinwitKids said:


> Good Morning fellow Outbackers!
> 
> Put us down for crossants, no wait chrossanits, I GIVE UP, you know, those little french rolled things. I can't even come close to spelling this right, that spell-check is suggesting "horsemints".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brian


You gave it your best shot Brian!!


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too

Have a great rally everyone and we'll be waiting for pictures!








someone keep Eric in line!


----------



## CountryGurl

12:03 and we're OUT THE DOOR!!!!!!!!!


----------



## anne72

It looks like a go for us, we're so excited, it's almost that feeling you get on Christmas eve! LOL!!! My DS is doing a little better, his ear infection has healed but his asthma is persisting. We'll be dosing him every three hours and I've already printed directions to the nearest hospital, let's hope we don't have to go! It's so frustrating for us because he's been on some heavy duty meds since Friday and it's not knocking it out of him. I've kept him inside all week, he's missed soccer and baseball and he's like a sad little puppy. He doesn't understand that it's for him, the parenting thing really stinks sometimes!







Anyway, the plan is to pull out by 9:00 which in our house usually translates to 10:00 so we figure around 2:00 we'll get up there. Can't wait to meet everyone!!!!

See you tomorrow, hope the ones up there are having fun, wish we were already there!


----------



## egregg57

the Outbackers are snoozing all tucked in their beds while visions of smores dance in their heads. Skullwood is hung by the awning with care, watching for Wolfwood with a blank far off stare. Calvin and Hobbs, CountryGurl too, Kurtr hatcityhosehauler, 3athlete cool! supermom, and egregg57, Tobey and Tasha as well are settling down for a snooze for a spell. For tomorrow's busy we have work you'd say. you see theres a landing strip to build to light the way. Wolfster and KB will be landing at dusk. so in lights, cords and electricity we will trust! gawdy and bright jeez! sheild your sight! poke fun at them, you know I do. For Wolfie and KB my feelings are true. by far they'll know I care the most. HEY KATHY! YO! I MOVED THE POST! come on guys! the mountains are great!Love Outbackerman


----------



## johnp

We should be rolling about 10 if we are lucky









90% packed

I hope you guys still talk to me now that I no longer have an Outback









Se you all tomorrow









John


----------



## ember

I THINK  we have everything packed!! Almost forgot the deepfryer!! Planning to leave the islands by 8, so think we'll land around 11 or so.
Looking forward to meeting you all!!
Ember


----------



## egregg57

the Outbackers are snoozing all tucked in their beds while visions of smores dance in their heads. Skullwood is hung by the awning with care, watching for Wolfwood with a blank far off stare. Calvin and Hobbs, CountryGurl too, Kurtr hatcityhosehauler, 3athlete cool! supermom, and egregg57, Tobey and Tasha as well are settling down for a snooze for a spell. For tomorrow's busy we have work you'd say. you see theres a landing strip to build to light the way. Wolfster and KB will be landing at dusk. so in lights, cords and electricity we will trust! gawdy and bright jeez! sheild your sight! poke fun at them, you know I do. For Wolfie and KB my feelings are true. by far they'll know I care the most. HEY KATHY! YO! I MOVED THE POST! come on guys! the mountains are great!Love Outbackerman


----------



## johnp

The Rally is going great and the weather is perfect. However our host (Eric) started my weekend by telling me to "GET OFF MY SITE" well hello to you too. Then we go to the store and the lady already knows us as the S.O.B's thanks again Eric. Just kiddin.

Kevins official Outback Tiki bar looks great.

John


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too

johnp2000 said:


> The Rally is going great and the weather is perfect. However our host (Eric) started my weekend by telling me to "GET OFF MY SITE" well hello to you too. Then we go to the store and the lady already knows us as the S.O.B's thanks again Eric. Just kiddin.
> 
> Kevins official Outback Tiki bar looks great.
> 
> John


Hello







to everyone!!!!! ( specially Kathy and Judi and the evil Outbackerman!)


----------



## ember

Yep you all are missing one pefect camping weekend rally!! wish you could have been here!!
I'll pass along the hellos for you Doxie!! Just came in for a bottle of water, and thought I'd check in quick to see what you all were doing!!
TTFN
Ember


----------



## egregg57

we are one pooped group! the weather has just been perfect. white puffy clouds light breezes and warm sun. the pot luck last night was to die for. Chili by Dawgs, Scotch Eggs by Ember, cider doughnts, too, meatballs, salads a pasta salad from the AirforceSOBers, baked beans, sandwiches UH! SOOOO Good! That was followed by a gathering at Calvin and Hobb's to break in the Tiki bar! it all ended at about 12 am. at night the only noise is the peepers on Moores Pond and the breeze through the pines. The weekend so far has been everything we had hoped for. Hatcityhosehauler played his pipes for the campground. applause could be heard coming from different sites in the campground. The campground staff made sure everything was running smooth and made sure everything was good. pictures to follow! Eric


----------



## ember

Stacey and I agreed on the way home, that this was the perfect experince for our first rally!! We are already looking forward to seeing alot of you again in Ontario come August! 
Thanks Eric and Tina for putting on a great rally, and to everyone else too!! And especially to Tina for getting the group picture, not only taken, but printed and framed for all of us to bring home!















TTFN
Ember


----------



## johnp

Well we just got in and unpacked. Took the scenic route home went up the Kangamangus highway into Lincoln and then down 93. The first trip with the new C went perfect.

Eric and Tina Thanks again







great job.

My wife is on the phone now bragging to her friend what a great place that is WE WILL BE BACK (maybe on site 36







)

Well I hope this S.O.B is still welcome

I will see some of you in Canada









John


----------



## Calvin&Hobbes

Well, we just touched down. What a wonderful weekend! As we had watched the weather channel just prior to leaving, I packed the rain gear. Never touched them, bright sun and puffy clouds all weekend. Saturday evening the clouds rolled in, the wind picked up, but 20 minutes later the full moon popped out and reflected off the water in front of our sites. I must say, this was the first time we had water front sights, and they were beautiful!
The Tiki bar, AKA "Capt Jacks Outback Shack" was open for business Friday night. We let the kids christen the bar with snow cones first, then the adults took over. Hopefully someones got some pictures of it, we brought the camera but forgot the memory card...
Like all the rally's we've been to, "theres never enought time to do all the nothing you want to do". We didn't even get to meet everyone, except in quick passing, but that is our fault. We had a few explorations we wanted to get done, and before you knew it, we were packing up. It was great seeing all our old freinds (Tim and Clare, Steve and Lisa, Darryl and Martha, Judi and KB, Eric and Tina, Jim and Amy, Brain and Sue, Kurt and Renee, John and Bobby-jo)...and briefly meeting new friends, Ember and Stacey, Steven and Holly...and the rest, which were on the outside loop, but never got to mingle with like the SOB'rs (Airforce, etc), Anne72, and there are more I know I'm forgetting, and I apologize. We'll have to look forward to the next NE Rally to make up for lost time!
Thank you Tine and Eric for all you did... I suspect that you went above and beyond what you had to do, and it showed in the festivities! Looking forward to the pictures, and also for the next Rally!


----------



## KampinwitKids

Wow! Kudos to Eric and Tina, and the CCV crew for a great Weekend. It's going to be tough to top this one. Certainly nice to see everyone again, and meet a few new Outbackers. I know Brendan had a blast with the boys. Here are a few pics, PM me if you want any, and I did finally pull something out of that lake!

Hope this works, Thanks Wolfie.

http://share.shutterfly.com/action/welcome...mp;linkid=link3

Brian, Sue & Brendan


----------



## 3athlete

1st, thanks to Tina and Eric for all they did to make this a memorable weekend.

2nd, thanks to the CCV crew, wow, they really made us feel welcome (and redeemed the KOA name in our book)









3rd, it was great to see all our friends from previous rallies (you know who you are)

4th, it was super to meet all the new members of the NorthEast Outbackers...hope you all enjoyed your 1st rally.

5th, great pictures Brian!

We rolled in around 4:30, just a bit of rain on the way home. Everyone is in bed (except me, obviously), I'm headed there soon.

We're looking forward to seeing everyone again soon.

Happy Birthday to all Outbackers who celebrated this weekend...and to Wolfie, one day early!

I'm starting to think about the fall rally...keep ya posted


----------



## Flat Red

Hey everyone. Just a quick report from CCV! Anne (Anne72) and I are the only ones left, I think the animals outnumber the campers (well the number of axles anyway!).









It was sad to see you all roll out today. We're looking forward to moving home (hopefully) tomorrow. Will keep you all updated. Thanks Holly & Steven for dinner - awesome chili. And thank you Judi & Kathy for looking after us these next couple of days.

I have to say, though, for the last year, I have been hearing about many of you through Anne. But now that I've met some of you, I quickly signed on myself and hope to stay in touch! Before you ask, the name "flat red" stems from a project I did a couple of years ago, and am trying to resurrect. Check out Flat Red's new digs at http://flatred.spaces.live.com/, and his original adventures to Alaska at http://www.geocities.com/nhnewhall/flatred/index.htm. Sorry, last time I plug him.... Really.









Despite the rocky start, we really had a great time. We're looking forward to seeing you at the next rally opportunity!!

Rick


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too

Flat Red said:


> Hey everyone. Just a quick report from CCV! Anne (Anne72) and I are the only ones left, I think the animals outnumber the campers (well the number of axles anyway!).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It was sad to see you all roll out today. We're looking forward to moving home (hopefully) tomorrow. Will keep you all updated. Thanks Holly & Steven for dinner - awesome chili. And thank you Judi & Kathy for looking after us these next couple of days.
> 
> I have to say, though, for the last year, I have been hearing about many of you through Anne. But now that I've met some of you, I quickly signed on myself and hope to stay in touch! Before you ask, the name "flat red" stems from a project I did a couple of years ago, and am trying to resurrect. Check out Flat Red's new digs at http://flatred.spaces.live.com/, and his original adventures to Alaska at http://www.geocities.com/nhnewhall/flatred/index.htm. Sorry, last time I plug him.... Really.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Despite the rocky start, we really had a great time. We're looking forward to seeing you at the next rally opportunity!!
> 
> Rick


How is your boy? is everything ok? my daughter too was severe asthmatic and hospitalized numerous times. She's 30 now and uses inhaler daily. At age 15 we had the longest 48 hours of our lives when we told they didn't know if she was going to survive.She had gotten pneumonia and her lungs couldn't handle it. Only Rick and I could see her, she was not allowed to move, get out of bed or talk, it all took oxygen, that was 15 years ago Dec 20-Jan 2 that she was in the hospital, one of many times, but that was the scariest. So, from one Outbacker to another, I completely understand your boys situation. Keep us posted!


----------



## anne72

Thanks for asking, he's doing okay, he still has some wheezing in his left lung but it 100% better than it was at the beginning of the week. We had two scares with him, two years ago he was taken from our pediatrician's office by ambulance because she couldn't get it under control and he wound up admitted. He didn't respond to any of the meds and had to have major doses of albuterol and steroids. We were told when the gave him the last dose that it could cause his heart to race and give him other problems, scary! Thankfully that didn't happen and it seemed to kick his recovery in gear. He was in the hospital for two days and it seemed like forever before he returned to his usual self. He did the same thing last September to us, came down in the morning and couldn't stand up to take a breathe. We knew immediately he wasn't well and took him to the hospital. Again he was admitted and he seemed to do a little better that time around. This year has been a rough year for allergies and it started early for him. He's on albuterol treatments every four hours, singulair, pulmicort and he just came off the oral steroid. We've uped his meds in the hopes that when September rolls around he won't have problems. What's scary is he goes to bed and appears fine to us and wakes up in distress. We have a stethoscope and check him frequently now just to be sure. I'll feel better when we can get home, he's been fine but I'm sure all the running around this weekend hasn't been too good for him. The one good thing about it being so quiet here tonight is that we were able to get the kids to bed early. We'll be turning in soon and dreaming of insurance adjusters coming to see us bright and early!!!









Thanks to everyone this weekend, your kindness meant the world to us, we truely feel like we belong to a special kind of family!


----------



## egregg57

I am certainly glad that everyone had a good time. The Staff at CCV did a great job, as usual. Thier biggest challange was trying to get the campground ready for us.

Thier clean up and site prep's started about 2 weeks late due to the tremendous amount of snow left from winter. As a matter of fact there was a pile of snow covered in pine needles near the front play ground. Thursday saw them racing around, raking, moving things, putting signs up etc etc etc. Busy busy busy!

Tina and I had a great time too. Unlike other weekends, and in this case a long weekend, it went by way too fast! Still it was such a good time.

I have to tell a little story.

Brian (kampinwitkids) and I spoke on Friday. He had been fishing for a few minutes and stated that he really didn't have the patience for it but it was nice to just go every now and again. On Saturday, there was Brian again trying his luck. Through the clear water was a large Catfish.

Obviously this catfish was savvy to Brian. Brian emptied his tackle box at him. I could only imagine that Mr. Fish was laying on the bottom, watching Brian and saying to itself....... "Okay here we go..Mr. Fishing Guy is going to try to entice me with a..yup, Spinner, okay her comes the spoon, plug, live bait, cheese ball annnndddd Harsh language...typical..... yawn."

Brian came back to the campsite and reported the same. "I about bounced my lure off his head!! He didn't budge!! What the heck!" He said. This fish had thumbed his nose at Brian and well...Kampinwitkids ain't gonna stand no disrespect from some bottom feeding fish!! It was on folks....

Fast forward to Sunday morning. The pancake breakfast is in full swing. Bacon, sausage, blueberry, chocolate chip and regular pancakes coffee juice....yum! Tina and I left the Rec Hall and headed for the deck.

The sun was up over the trees. The wind lightly blowing. just a hint of a ripple on the surface of Moore's Pond. On the beach slowly, deliberatly and stealthily walking to the dock, almost tippy toeing was Brian. He snuck up to the dock. Fishing pole in hand, polarized fish glimpsing glasses on and obviously all business. He carefully lifted his foot and gingerly placed it on the dock. As he placed his weight on the deftly placed foot a loud creak like groan reverberated over Moores Pond, Mount Chocorua and throughout the Mount Washington Valley.

Brian sunk his head into his shoulders and stepped again. Yet again a loud painful groan emitted from the dock. Shifting tactics, Brian now resembled Grasshopper from the TV show Kung Fu as he painfully and loudly made his way to the end of the dock.

Tina and I were in histerics. Maybe it was his glasses. Maybe the Dock was a psuedo chow bell..I don't know. But he landed one. Has pictures to prove it.

Still in the depths of Moores Pond lurks Mr. Catfish. Undoubtedly still chuckling to himself and wondering if Brian will be back. He'll be waiting Brian. He's laughing, Brian.....taunting you. Try bacon next time, Dude!!

Eric


----------



## egregg57

johnp2000 said:


> The Rally is going great and the weather is perfect. However our host (Eric) started my weekend by telling me to "GET OFF MY SITE" well hello to you too. Then we go to the store and the lady already knows us as the S.O.B's thanks again Eric. Just kiddin.
> 
> Kevins official Outback Tiki bar looks great.
> 
> John


 Hey! I waited till the jacks were down!









John is speaking of Janet. She said to me that she needed to check reservations because she beleived that someone with a Class C ended up on one of our sites and was going to need to move.

I said Oh! That's John. He's an SOB. Pause.....gasp..look of horror...Oh ha! sorry Janet, we call people that don't have Outbacks SOBers. Some Other Brand. She thought that was the neatest thing since sliced bread.

Enter John. John goes to the store and through coversation Janet realizes who he is and say's OH! Your the SOB! beautiful..almost Poetic......







I am trying to envision the look on John's face!!


----------



## PDX_Doug

Looks like you guys had a great rally!








And what a beautiful campground... For a minute I thought you were in Oregon!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## johnp

Brian should have been fishing in front of our site. You could see them from the top of the hill the water was so clear. My daughter caught enough fish to feed us if need be and one so big it snapped the line before they could get it in the net. All with a cheap rod and worms. And as for the look on my face when Janet called me an SOB I looked at my wife and put my head down (priceless). Beware Eric my wife loves that place and we will be back. I did see your messages in the guestbook.

John


----------



## Calvin&Hobbes

Ha! Stacie and I were having coffee every morning and we'd see Brian walking down to the docks- I'd tell Stace that "Brian's out feeding the fish again..." I had no idea he was trying _CATCH_ one! I'm still amazed he was up and about at that time. Not to talk out of school or anything, but he closed down "Capt Jacks outback shack" more than one night...


----------



## anne72

Hey everyone! We're home, it all worked out well. Our insurance company called us at 8am this morning and arranged for a flat bed tow truck to pick it up first thing tomorrow morning. They were willing to pay for it to be towed home but no towing company wanted to go that distance. It's going to be dropped at Camper's Inn in Kingston and they'll replace the axle and I'm pretty sure we'll have them do the work on the side panel. They said it should hopefully be ready Mid-June. I'll feel much better when I know it's arrived safely at the dealership and they have a chance to look it over. Again, thanks for everyone for their support this weekend, it was a rookie accident but no one made us feel like we were crazy for making it!







Judi, sorry we didn't get a chance to stop by today, we didn't even make it to camper's Inn, the kids were fried and were just ready to be home. We've already said when we pick the camper up we'll spend the night at Wolfwood, we'd love to visit with you both again! AND, I know Adam wants to see Seeker again, he has a special place in his heart, he enjoyed playing ball with him yesterday! We realized this weekend that despite the "minor" setback, we really enjoyed ourselves, not once did we think about the day to day crap, my family actually got along







and enjoyed each other's company and the accident turned out to be a good thing. We are shy people, it's not easy for us to put ourselves out there and meet people but it was almost like that was the catalyst to have conversations. I'm glad we did, Outbackers are the best, we can't say thank you enough for all your help! Here's to the next rally...can we make sure it doesn't have a security gate?!


----------



## egregg57

anne72 said:


> Hey everyone! We're home, it all worked out well. Our insurance company called us at 8am this morning and arranged for a flat bed tow truck to pick it up first thing tomorrow morning. They were willing to pay for it to be towed home but no towing company wanted to go that distance. It's going to be dropped at Camper's Inn in Kingston and they'll replace the axle and I'm pretty sure we'll have them do the work on the side panel. They said it should hopefully be ready Mid-June. I'll feel much better when I know it's arrived safely at the dealership and they have a chance to look it over. Again, thanks for everyone for their support this weekend, it was a rookie accident but no one made us feel like we were crazy for making it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Judi, sorry we didn't get a chance to stop by today, we didn't even make it to camper's Inn, the kids were fried and were just ready to be home. We've already said when we pick the camper up we'll spend the night at Wolfwood, we'd love to visit with you both again! AND, I know Adam wants to see Seeker again, he has a special place in his heart, he enjoyed playing ball with him yesterday! We realized this weekend that despite the "minor" setback, we really enjoyed ourselves, not once did we think about the day to day crap, my family actually got along
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and enjoyed each other's company and the accident turned out to be a good thing. We are shy people, it's not easy for us to put ourselves out there and meet people but it was almost like that was the catalyst to have conversations. I'm glad we did, Outbackers are the best, we can't say thank you enough for all your help! Here's to the next rally...can we make sure it doesn't have a security gate?!


 Yes!! Good news and sounds like a pick up rally!!! I am game! Well, Wolfie is only 3 miles from the house and it is a second home and everything! I will send you a PM with some info.

Good news! I am glad!

Eric


----------



## wolfwood

Hi all. It's taken a bit for me to get back on my feet but HERE I AM!!!

We had a great time and, like everyone else, only wish we'd had more time (and energy) to visit with everyone!!! As has already been reported, the weather was perfect, the CG Staff were great, Tina/Eric did a super job of organizing, the CG was beautiful (we _WILL_ be back and, John, we may be staying in *YOUR* site next time), and it was great to see old friends and to make new ones. We actually got to sit still a few times this weekend (1st time in many weeks!!!), the scooter proved its value (we'll keep working on the horn...and thanks, again, Steve), and, once again, the Outbacker energy, comraderie, & family-spirit shone bright. As might







be expected, I spent some time engrossed in conversation with the CG's "K-9 Unit" which runs the kennels and dog-run area (GREAT FOLKS, btw). Conversation about dog training and responsible dog ownership (or, at times, lack thereof) soon turned to photography and it seems that Toby is also an emerging amateur-turning-pro photographer. There's still a fair amount of talking to be done and other stuff to work through but we may just be able to join forces and help each others' second careers...







All from an Outbackers Rally!!!

Sherri & Maxine are re-established here in the fields of Wolfwood, Anne & Rick are home & their camper is in good hands, Seeker & Tadger are still sleeping. Puff still desperately needs to be cleaned. The scooter's batteries are recharged and ready for the next gathering, and Kathy & Judi are still grinning ear-to-ear when we think about how very fortunate we are to have this extended Outbacker family to play with!!!


----------



## CountryGurl

Glad everyone made it home safe and sound!! It was so nice seeing everyone again.









I did not get a chance to meet everyone there though, which I just hate. If I'm not chasing after my little ones, it is the dogs. Hard to relax (and socialize (which I think Ember brought up early on in this thread!) She was right! I keep thinking it will get easier.....









Although I did get a chance to at least talk a little with Ember and Stacey because they were right next to us! However, there are still some I did not get a chance to meet, and so I apologize. We'll just have to do it again!!!

Clare, Kevin was looking into Peter's Pond (I think thats the name) in Sandwich. Looks great to me! After you had asked about CG's on the Cape, we decided to investigate a little (I think Wolfie has been there too, yes?). Maybe we can get another "rally" or even a "get together" together there?

Take care all........we'll be talkin to ya..................


----------



## johnp

We went to Peter's Pond years back lots of "rules" if I remember right.

John


----------



## egregg57

wolfwood said:


> Hi all. It's taken a bit for me to get back on my feet but HERE I AM!!!
> 
> We had a great time and, like everyone else, only wish we'd had more time (and energy) to visit with everyone!!! As has already been reported, the weather was perfect, the CG Staff were great, Tina/Eric did a super job of organizing, the CG was beautiful (we _WILL_ be back and, John, we may be staying in *YOUR* site next time), and it was great to see old friends and to make new ones. We actually got to sit still a few times this weekend (1st time in many weeks!!!), the scooter proved its value (we'll keep working on the horn...and thanks, again, Steve), and, once again, the Outbacker energy, comraderie, & family-spirit shone bright. As might
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> be expected, I spent some time engrossed in conversation with the CG's "K-9 Unit" which runs the kennels and dog-run area (GREAT FOLKS, btw). Conversation about dog training and responsible dog ownership (or, at times, lack thereof) soon turned to photography and it seems that Toby is also an emerging amateur-turning-pro photographer. There's still a fair amount of talking to be done and other stuff to work through but we may just be able to join forces and help each others' second careers...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All from an Outbackers Rally!!!
> 
> Sherri & Maxine are re-established here in the fields of Wolfwood, Anne & Rick are home & their camper is in good hands, Seeker & Tadger are still sleeping. Puff still desperately needs to be cleaned. The scooter's batteries are recharged and ready for the next gathering, and Kathy & Judi are still grinning ear-to-ear when we think about how very fortunate we are to have this extended Outbacker family to play with!!!


 We hoped that everyone would see what made CCV so special. I guess that happened. As I said before, they don't have a big pool or a resort style set up. But they do have good sites, 3 way with cable and wifi, wonderful trails, great veiws, a pond for fishing and boating and best of all they have a staff that cares.

That coupled with the great Outbackers family certainly makes a recipe that is hard to beat. Tina and I visit that campground a few times every year. The best times we have had are in the fall after labor day. You'll find the campground much like it was last weekend but ablaze in fall color.

Honestly there hasn't been a weekend yet that we have stayed and did not come back relaxed and happy. It's a jewel.

I am especially happy that Judi and Kathy had a good time. Kathy is very busy with work and Judi keeps herself very much occupied as well. And frankly both of them, not unlike Tina and I needed desperately to have a weekend to unwind. CCV never disappoints.

We are going back up as well. Judi and I have already talked about nailing down weekends after August. Tina is ready to go at a drop of the hat.

Again both Tina and I are gratified that everyone had a good time. But the secret to a good rally isn't all about hard work from the person(s) organizing it. Just a little coordination is needed and not much time at all. Being a wogonmaster or masterette isn't too tough.

Here is that recipe again

1. choose a good campground
2. organize a potluck
3. add some Outbackers
4. maybe some libations
5. Stir....Viola!

Done deal!

Thanks everyone!

P.S. I smell the hint of ANOTHER rally in the air!! Smells good too!!


----------



## Calvin&Hobbes

johnp2000 said:


> We went to Peter's Pond years back lots of "rules" if I remember right.
> 
> John


Ok ya SOB, what kind of rules??????


----------



## wolfwood

Calvin&Hobbes said:


> We went to Peter's Pond years back lots of "rules" if I remember right.
> 
> John


Ok ya *SOB*, what kind of rules??????







[/quote]

Now take it easy, Kevin. You know how 'they' can be









Stace, I'm not sure what CG we were at down there. We were only there for 1 night and it was a place to park & sleep while the day was spent at a family event elsewhere in the area. We didn't see much of the CG but I do remember that it was close and crowded. The CG was just over the bridge (which bridge ??) and just past the (not real) lighthouse. I know that doesn't sound real descriptive but would be to one who knows .... and trust me, C&H *KNOW*!

We're game for .... wherever!!!! Anytime between June 20 - July 19 or after August 13th would work for us. Do any of the CGs stay open after the non-locals leave







? Besides, Maxine & Sherri have asked us to take them to PTown sometime before they go back to Florida this fall and we were talking about taking the campers down and making the trip a bit (LOTS!!!) more pleasant. Yeah - a Rally ('formal' or otherwise) would definitely do that!


----------



## johnp

Calvin&Hobbes said:


> We went to Peter's Pond years back lots of "rules" if I remember right.
> 
> John


Ok ya SOB, what kind of rules??????








[/quote]

We remember the staff being rude at check in to us and our friends. Not much for the kids to do and I don't think they like them. In order to put my boat in at the "ramp" we had the truck in about 20' from shore and still had to push it off.They refused to rent me a slip becuase we were only there for the weekend so they let it stay empty. Lots of residents I mean seasonals. No campfires but that could have been for other reasons.

John


----------



## KampinwitKids

wolfwood said:


> We went to Peter's Pond years back lots of "rules" if I remember right.
> 
> John


Ok ya *SOB*, what kind of rules??????







[/quote]

Now take it easy, Kevin. You know how 'they' can be









Stace, I'm not sure what CG we were at down there. We were only there for 1 night and it was a place to park & sleep while the day was spent at a family event elsewhere in the area. We didn't see much of the CG but I do remember that it was close and crowded. The CG was just over the bridge (which bridge ??) and just past the (not real) lighthouse. I know that doesn't sound real descriptive but would be to one who knows .... and trust me, C&H *KNOW*!

We're game for .... wherever!!!! Anytime between June 20 - July 19 or after August 13th would work for us. Do any of the CGs stay open after the non-locals leave







? Besides, Maxine & Sherri have asked us to take them to PTown sometime before they go back to Florida this fall and we were talking about taking the campers down and making the trip a bit (LOTS!!!) more pleasant. Yeah - a Rally ('formal' or otherwise) would definitely do that!
[/quote]







Hello everyone, Sue here, I think that the CG your talking about is Bayview, just over the Bourne Bridge. We went there a couple of years ago...it was good, it has a couple of pools, activities and a 5 minute car ride to the canal where you can walk, bike and fish. I don't remember a whole lot about it...they all blend in after a while...or maybe it was the "juice" that I was drinking???







Anyway, thank you all for a wonderful time at the rally...looking forward to the next one!!








Sue


----------



## Calvin&Hobbes

wolfwood said:


> The CG was just over the bridge (which bridge ??) and just past the (not real) lighthouse. I know that doesn't sound real descriptive but would be to one who knows .... and trust me, C&H *KNOW*!


 I'm gonna go out on a limb and say that was "Bayview" campground, just south of the Bourne Bridge. I know they are a bit tight and cramped, and the lighthouse is just out on Rt 28.
Peters pond is just over the Sagamore bridge, exit 2 off of Rt 6. The campground is on Rt 6A, which is a very pretty ride eastbound toward Orleans, not commercial and tourism-mee (is that a word?) like Rt 28.
Word is, the campground just changed hands, and is "a lot better" (per reviews, anyway) than before. (As I say that, I have visions of a certain KOA campground in Vermont that still gives me heartburn...)


----------



## Calvin&Hobbes

johnp2000 said:


> We remember the staff being rude at check in to us and our friends. Not much for the kids to do and I don't think they like them.
> 
> John


 Sounds like Pine Valley in Vermont. Rude to campers, doesn't like kids, caters only to retirees that drive 1.5 million dollar Barth motor homes with two sattelite dishes and pulling a lexus RX something or other, and have Quiet time at 3:30 PM. Hey, how're those septic caps working out for ya?


----------



## wolfwood

Calvin&Hobbes said:


> The CG was just over the bridge (which bridge ??) and just past the (not real) lighthouse. I know that doesn't sound real descriptive but would be to one who knows .... and trust me, C&H *KNOW*!


 I'm gonna go out on a limb and say that was "Bayview" campground, just south of the Bourne Bridge. I know they are a bit tight and cramped, and the lighthouse is just out on Rt 28.
Peters pond is just over the Sagamore bridge, exit 2 off of Rt 6. The campground is on Rt 6A, which is a very pretty ride eastbound toward Orleans, not commercial and tourism-mee (is that a word?) like Rt 28.
Word is, the campground just changed hands, and is "a lot better" (per reviews, anyway) than before. (As I say that, I have visions of a certain KOA campground in Vermont that still gives me heartburn...)
[/quote]
Well, there ya' go, Stace. Nope. Wolfie hasn't been to Peter's Pond.


----------



## johnp

I like the thought of new ownership its been 8 years and 5 campers ago since we have been there.

John


----------



## BirdLadyLisa

We stayed at Bayview a few years ago. Never, ever again. The staff was rude, the seasonals were snobby. Although if we have a rally, we'll outnumber them and take over the joint! Get that Tiki bar reconstructed ...


----------



## BirdLadyLisa

BTW, we had a really good time this weekend. Time flew, as usual, when you are surrounded by old and new friends. Like others, we didn't get a chance to meet everyone either. It's hard to do that when there are so many of us. But most likely we'll meet up again at the next rally and we should have no excuses. The CG staff were really, really nice. It was amazing. I wish they were all like that!

We will have a camping dryspell now until August. We'd be really game though for another New England rally sometime between now and then. Keep the thread moving on that one!


----------



## FFwife

We stayed at Peters pond, last year in the middle of June. It was not a very nice campground, they cater to the seasonals. We were put on the last site in the very front of the campground, it was at least a mile walk to the pond and you could hear the traffic at night out on the main road. 
The campground was over run with gypsy moth caterpillars. You couldn't even sit at the picnic table without them crawling up your leg, but that wouldn't be an issue later in the summer.
Their isn't too much for the kids to do, they have a big field at the beginning of the campground, but that is about it for playgrounds. And there is no campfires at your site, only a community one on the weekends.
Now if they have since switched hands it could have all changed, but while we were there we did notice that they were converting a lot of the sites to those little cabin homes, so I tend to think that they are still catering to the seasonals.
Just my two cents.
Martha


----------



## 1STONE

lets see been to some bad campgrounds, but the weirdest was Mountainview Campground located just out of Ashland. Looks great on the website, but we got there, up a huge hill/mountain like the name, got greeted by a very religious owner, he was nice in a kinda cult way, (sorry) but the campground was right out of National Lampoons Vacation, the pool had ducks in it, none the less it was above ground, the playground had no swings, the campsites tho nice were named after biblical people or rites. Now I'm not knocking it, I am catholic, but on my terms I don't like it being pushed on me. Could be a very nice campground but needs work, the people were nice but like a said in a weird kinda way, I researched the campground and found that it's was a bible camp, so that makes sense.

On a different note, looking into my long wanted Outback, have been looking at a used 08 27rsds, are there really room to move on pricing, and for those in NH where did you get the deal on your outback.

thanks all, sorry I didn't get to meet you all, maybe next time, thanks to the Wolfie camp for the tour of your 28krs, my wife really appreciated it.

can't wait til the next rally


----------



## KampinwitKids

1STONE said:


> lets see been to some bad campgrounds, but the weirdest was Mountainview Campground located just out of Ashland. Looks great on the website, but we got there, up a huge hill/mountain like the name, got greeted by a very religious owner, he was nice in a kinda cult way, (sorry) but the campground was right out of National Lampoons Vacation, the pool had ducks in it, none the less it was above ground, the playground had no swings, the campsites tho nice were named after biblical people or rites. Now I'm not knocking it, I am catholic, but on my terms I don't like it being pushed on me. Could be a very nice campground but needs work, the people were nice but like a said in a weird kinda way, I researched the campground and found that it's was a bible camp, so that makes sense.
> 
> On a different note, looking into my long wanted Outback, have been looking at a used 08 27rsds, are there really room to move on pricing, and for those in NH where did you get the deal on your outback.
> 
> thanks all, sorry I didn't get to meet you all, maybe next time, thanks to the Wolfie camp for the tour of your 28krs, my wife really appreciated it.
> 
> can't wait til the next rally


Hello, we did very well with Rich Gauge at Campers Inn, Kingston NH. They are selling outbacks down in Raynham too! Hope this helps.

Good luck!


----------



## materialgirl

We like Campers Inn in Kingston also... But Tony is the best.... He will get you a great deal. Don't go to Camping World in Chichester.... fees fees fees... just my $.02.


----------



## egregg57

materialgirl said:


> We like Campers Inn in Kingston also... But Tony is the best.... He will get you a great deal. Don't go to Camping World in Chichester.... fees fees fees... just my $.02.


 Tony has helped us in the past. We have seen him enough that on several occasions when we have come in he has handed us the keys and told us to have a ball. Rick Guage took over as the Campers Inn Outback Point Of Contact. Campers Inn number is 603-642-5555.

There is also a sale going on this weekend. They are responsive, I like that.

I had tried to get a hold of Lakeshore. Called, e-mailed, left messages, PM'ed the only thing I didn't do was drive out there and sit on someones desk. After waiting weeks I got a phone call in the evening and informed the person that this wasn't a good time. She said no problem "I will call back tomorrow". Tomorrow is now approaching 60 days. I know there are a bunch of people that have had success with Lakeshore. I am an exception. Well I guess I can't say that because I never got anywhere with them!

But I digress.....Though I will say the market for trailers in general, much like a lot of other "luxury" items is off. Soaring gas and oil prices, credit fall out, the housing market all are hitting consumers pretty hard in general.

To improve our situation we are waiting a bit. We need to do better on the trade in and have more cash on hand for a down payment amoung other things. But I believe, if we have it our way, we'll be getting a 32BHDS before too long. More than likely it will be a local purchase. When I am ready to buy I don't want to have to wait 90 days to get some one to sell a unit to me return a phone call.

Eric


----------



## wolfwood

egregg57 said:


> I know there are a bunch of people that have had success with Lakeshore. I am an exception.


I don't think you are, Eric. Exceptional - yes. But, based on discussions I have had with some others, the only Lakeshore-exception you present is that you have chosen to say this here. There are others who have not been pleased but they've not said anything publicly and have gone elsewhere for their campers. Good for you!! You ARE exceptional!!


----------



## anne72

Our trailer arrived home last night at 11:30! We're so relieved to have the accident behind us, everything is repaired and we're heading out in a few days to camp. They weren't able to put the decals on because the company that produces them for Keystone has been shut down for the past two weeks and they weren't finished before the shut down. We couldn't see postponing the camping season over a few decals, we'll bring it back to the body shop at the end of the season to have them put on. I can say the Bump and Grind Body shop in Kingston, NH did an amazing job, if you didn't know she was sliced you'd never know, looks as good as new! We were more excited to bring her home last night than I think we were when we originally picked her up. It's like Christmas all over again in our house. Rick and his Dad left our house at 3:00 expecting to arrive up there around 5:30, with the terrible weather, accidents and rush hour traffic it turned into a 3 1/2 hour drive. Coming home the weather was good but there was lots of construction so it took almost 3 hours getting back, a long day for everyone. It's nice to wake up this morning, look out the window and see her safely parked in the yard! We have learned to cut turns wide and from now on I will be making sure we're clearing on both sides when we go anywhere. Thanks again to everyone who has helped us, it has reminded us that the Outback community is something quite special!


----------



## egregg57

Excellent!! Glad to hear of it! Glad you got the rig back home! You got lost time to make up for! Time to quit posting and go camping!!









Eric


----------

